# Airmiles MEGA MILES ****Bonus miles are posting now*** Timeline added to 1st post



## Donald - my hero

*The website is live, time to head over and make your battle plan !!!*
*Mega Miles*
*Here's a link to ALL the coupons for reference*
*ALL Mega Miles Coupons*

***** Pay close attention to the fact that for this promo you must make your purchases at 5 DIFFERENT sponsors to qualify for the maximum bonus miles. You can still use as many coupons as you are able to (and some will even be good for multiple uses, I'll point those out once i can read the actual terms) BUT it is the number of SPONSORS NOT COUPONS that will count towards completing the promo*****

*Some tips to help when it comes time to track down wayward miles (because let's be honest there will be several of us who run into Road blocks!)*

*Grab several copies of the booklet to allow you to staple the correct coupon to the receipts*
*Keep every receipt connected to the promo*
*Take screen shots of any & all FAQs and fine print attached to both the promo AND each coupon.*
*Keep copies of any e-mails from Airmiles & partner stores about the promo.*
*If possible try to complete at least 6 offers at 6 different sponsors so that if one doesn't credit properly you will still get the maximum number of miles.*

*When it comes time to do the actual shopping leave all offspring & significant others who don't understand the seriousness of this hunt at home and have fun! If that's not possible you could always go with this plan!*
* *

*Company line of when the miles should appear in your accounts are as follows. The miles will be deposited according to your preferred account on the DAY they are deposited so think carefully about what you have your account set to at all times!*

*the bonus miles will appear by is 120 days after end of promo : August 10th*
*Last date the bonus miles for any of the individual coupons to appear is also 120 days : August 10th (if you need to check the amount of miles each coupon would give, the links in the 3rd post are still active for each province)*
*Last date for any of the ON-LINE shopping miles to appear is only 75 days: June 26th*
*Last date for the 50 bonus miles from completing 2 online transactions is also 75 days : June 26th*
*Last date for the IGA sign up to post is 30 days : May 12th (this is still up in the air regarding those of us who do NOT live in Quebec) ****ETA mine posted today: May 7th*
*Historical timelines from previous promos:*

*Mega Miles in 2017 ran until May 31st the 120 mark for that was Sept 28th : first sighting of miles was July 13th, miles for the online shopping coupon around July 31st with some reporting as long as Aug 21st*
*Shop the Block 2017 ran until Dec 14th: first sighting of miles was Feb 3rd, many of us only got 1/2 and were told to wait til Feb 8th but online chat starting adding them around Feb 6th*
*Shop the Block 2016 ran until Dec 14th the 120 day mark for that was April 13th BUT the site clearly said they would post by end of Feb. First sighting was Feb 3rd but a LOT of people got only 1/2 and it took till middle of MAY for some to get it straightened out*
*Mega Miles in 2015 was BRUTAL -- needed to use 5 coupons and bonus only went to the first 60,000 who completed the coupons the rest of us got varying amounts, we got (get this FIVE!)*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*FAQs:

You can use this direct link to see what Airmiles has for their answers:
Mega Miles FAQs

This page will remain live even after the promo ends (you can still see the ones from LAST year's MM and StB if you use direct links) but if you want a copy for your records you could copy & paste into a document and/or print it out.

If you click on each offer you will be able to see the terms that are specific to that offer -- this is where you will also be able to see how many times you can use the offer for the miles that the coupon will give you, some are a one shot deal but others can be used multiple times .. couple of examples:
From the Foodland Threshold spend offer*

*Offer valid at all participating Foodland locations in Ontario from March 8 to April 12, 2018. Limit one Bonus Offer per Air Miles Collector Number. Qualifying purchase must be made in a single transaction and excludes taxes, tobacco products, gift cards, bottle deposits, prescriptions, lottery, alcoholic beverages, fuel, post office, photo finishing, video, 3rd party florist, Western Union and any other non-discountable products. Presentation of the coupon and an AIR MILES Card are required at time of purchase to receive the Bonus Offer. Cannot be combined with other minimum spend/receive offer(s). ®™Trademarks of AIR MILES International Trading B.V. Used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co. and Sobeys Capital Incorporated.*
*From the Rexall Threshold spend offer*

**Offer valid March 17 - April 6, 2018. Minimum purchase of $40 or more in a single transaction before taxes, after discounts and exclusions.Limit one offer per transaction.*

*From the Shell offer*

**Offer valid March 8 – April 12, 2018 at participating Shell locations (excluding Shell Flying J locations). Get 10 Bonus Miles on a minimum transaction of 25L of Shell Bronze, Shell Silver or Shell Diesel fuel during the promotional period, up to a maximum of 60 Bonus Miles per Collector Number. Original coupon must be presented in conjunction with a valid AIR MILES Card in-store at time of purchase. Offer may be combined with other Bonus Offers.*
*From the IGA offer*

**Valid from March 8 to April 12, 2018 at participating IGA and IGA extra supermarkets in Quebec and New Brunswick and on purchases made at IGA.net, upon presentation of this coupon, your AIR MILES collector card and according to in store products availability. Limit of one offer per transaction. *
*The Terms & conditions will still be accessible thru this link after April 12th if you need a reference*

*Mega Miles Terms & Conditions*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK -- i was intending to post direct links to the coupons and delete the images but i need people to check the links -- it looks to me like some are heading to the WRONG coupons? Like LCBO under some of the Atlantic  & a few Western links ??? Scroll thru the whole list for your region to see if they are *sorta* correct?

AB Coupons
BC Coupons
MB Coupons
NB Coupons
NF Coupons
NS Coupons
ON Coupons
PE Coupons
QC Coupons
SK Coupons

*

*Manitoba




*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Online shopping : Thru the Airmilesshop.ca portal
The how-to's
poke around the website if you haven't before so you know which stores are there.
You should just be able to click thru the airmilesshop link and they *should* automatically count towards the bonus outlined below (2 transactions greater than $20 for 50 AM). Check out the first post in this thread for information regarding online shopping and be careful with the terms & conditions with Amazon specifically!!
Airmiles Alert Weekly Thread
 You will need to keep detailed records for these transactions since a lot of us often find these get lost in the shuffle of the big promos. You will need the following:*


*date of transaction*
*pre-tax & shipping total*
*name of store*
*if there are any multipliers that apply when you made the purchase -- currently there are several stores with those and I will update this list and leave it in this post for future reference*
*Timeline for receiving miles thru the Airmilesshop portal is slightly different than other partners BTW, so if you do need to follow-up don't let an online chat agent steer you wrong!*
*Directly from the FAQs on that webpage:*

*When will my Miles appear in my account?*
*Base Miles may take up to 60 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Bonus Miles may take up to 75 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Please note, if you booked travel through an airmilesshops.ca online store, your Miles will be issued up to 60 days from when your trip was completed for Base Miles, and up to 75 days after trip completion for Bonus Miles.*
*Miles will show in your Collector account from airmilesshops.ca and the online store where you shopped, and Miles from a single transaction may appear in multiple line items if you took advantage of any Bonus Offers and/or sitewide multiplier events.*


*If your transaction includes a multiplier offer it will post separately -one line for the base amount and a separate line for the multiplier. This image shows how a $25.00 purchase thru Amazon with a 10X multiplier posted *
**

*1--Offer bonus of 50 miles (valid throughout the campaign, March 8 - April 12, 2018) Offer valid March 8 - April 12, 2018. Receive 50 bonus AIR MILES® Miles by making at least 2 eligible purchases of C $ 20 or more plus (excluding shipping, duty and taxes) at airmilesshops.ca at 2 or more participating online retailers. Limit of a bonus offer per membership number. To take advantage of the offer, the member must first login to airmilesshops.ca before making purchases. The offer can not be combined with other bonus mile offers. The offer applies to the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who normally grant miles on gift card purchases. Details at airmilesshops.ca. For online travel retailers (including travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays), reservations must be made by April 12, 2018 for a stay by June 30, 2018. Miles as a bonus will be deposited into your member account within 75 days of the promotional period.*

*Go directly thru this link to get the multiplier offers listed below*
*Airmiles Shop Portal Mega Miles offers *



*Addition Elle 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Aldo 3X valid thru December 31st*
*Amazon 2X valid March 27th - 29th*
*Ardene 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Banana Republic 2X valid thru March 21st*
*Bed Bath & Beyond 2X valid thru March 14th*
*Bed Bath & Beyond 3X valid March 27th - April 2nd*
*Bench 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Bentley 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Buffalo 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Canon 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Clarins 2X valid thru March 11th*
*Clinique 3X valid thru March 26th*
*Club Monaco 5X valid thru March 15th*
*Dynamite 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Dyson 2x valid thru March 15th*
*Dyson 5X valid March 27th - 31st*
*Dell 10X valid thru March 10th*
*Expedia 2X valid thru March 10th*

*Frank & Oak 3X valid thru April 12th*

*French Connection 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Gap 2 X valid thru March 10th*
*Garage 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Hockey Life 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Hudson Bay 3X valid thru April 12th *
*Indigo 5X valid thru March 24th*
*Indigo 3X valid March 27th thru 30th*
*Lacoste 2x Valid thru April 12th*
*Linen Chest 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Macy's 2X valid thru March 25th*
*Mark's 2X valid thru March 31st*
*MenEssentials 2X valid thru April 12th*
*The Mint 2X valid thru March 18th*

*Microsoft 2X valid thru March 14th*
*Naturalizer 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Norton 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Old Navy 2X valid thru March 10th*
*Old Navy 3X valid March 27th - April 2nd*
*Origins 3X valid thru April 12th*
*Primsleur 5X valid thru March 31st*

*Penningtons 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Quickbooks 10X valid thru December 31st*
*Reitmans 3X valid thru April 12th*
*RW&CO 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Saks 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Sephora 2X valid thru March 31st*
*Turbo Tax 10X valid thru December 31st*
*Transit 2X valid thru March 31st*
*Thyme Maternity 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Timex 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Toms 3X valid thru April 12th*
*Turbo Tax 10X valid thru Dec 31st*
*Urban Planet 2X valid thru April 12th*
*Villeroy & Boch valid thru April 12th*
*WaySpa Gift Card 5X valid thru April 12th*
*Weight Watcher 10X valid thru December 31st*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There are 3 coupon offers that don't require any cash outlay that everyone can use, doesn't matter where you live*

*HBC Reward -- this is a one time offer per reward account -- EVER, so if you've done this during previous promos you can't opt in again and have it count! Once you've done this you don't need to EVER shop at the Bay - easy peasy 10 miles and 1 coupon down.*
**
*If you don't have an HBC reward account yet you'll need to set one up via this link, fill in your Airmiles number and click the box to redeem your points to Airmiles*
* HBC Reward Account Enrollment*

*If you already have an account and haven't opted in to have your points convert to Airmiles you can do that thru this link*
*Redeem HBC points for Airmiles for an established HBC Rewards account*

*Once you've opted in to this method of redemption the following (rather confusing) method of conversion will take place: For every 40 HBC points you earn during a week you will get 1 AM, the remaining points will STAY in your HBC Rewards account and build up there. Any points you already have in your HBC account will STAY there ... it is only from this point forward and only those that are divisible by 40 SO if you earn exactly 40 you will earn 1 mile, if you earn anything above that up to the 80 point mark you will still only earn 1 mile and the remainder will stay as HBC points example: earn 52 points you will end up with 1 mile and have 12 points stay in your HBC account. If you don't earn at least 40 points they will stay in your HBC account. Once you get enough points in your account you can either redeem for  HBC gift cards.*

*Rewarding Your Opinion Surveys : If you haven't already signed up for these surveys you can do that, complete your first survey and earn 15 AM plus one coupon down. Be careful if you are already doing on-line surveys and intend to *manage* someone else's account because if ANY of the survey companies you use even think you are doing the same surveys all of your accounts can be shut down and you will no longer be able to participate in ANY of them.*

*I don't think a direct link here will work but if you click on the "How to use" blue box and then click on the "click here" grey box you will be taken to the sign up form. Be sure to do your first survey before April 12th to have it count as your coupon.*
**

*IGA Account: this will only work for NEW accounts*
*You'll need to toggle the region button in the top right corner of the Mega Miles site (or use the direct link to the Quebec offers in post #3 to find this offer*
**
*To use this coupon go to this site, complete the enrollment form. You will get an e-mail letting you confirm you account and then you can edit your profile to fill in your Airmiles Number and you *should* get 10 AM plus one more coupon down*
*IGA Account Enrollment*

*Some of us are seeing the following flag pop up after we edit our profiles so until the miles appear in our accounts treat this as your *Insurance Coupon* ONLY*
**

*Hearing Test: The following offer also requires no cash outlay however it's not valid in Quebec Again, only if you haven't done this before, simply go get your hearing tested. It says on the site that it is limited to adults over 50 but i know several people have done it and are not that old!*

*Go to this website and set up an appointment and you'll have another coupon done.*
*Free Hearing Test*




*There are several  hunters who are willing to help others out who might have trouble getting enough offers done by doing some shopping and using YOUR card number. I can vouch for this working (and the number of chocolate bars we got to eat also proves it!) -- you can use offers from other provinces and have them credit to your account.*

*There are 2 ways to make this work*

*If you have cash miles in your account the shopper can use those miles for you (might come in handy when the Metro offer goes live in a few weeks) so no-one is out $$*
*Transfer the money via e-transfer (the method i used for StB)*
*The shopper can then either keep the product or donate it to a food bank depending on your request --- we had yummy chocolate and the **food-bank** got several bottles of shampoo*

*@kuhltiffany --- lives in ????*
*@Isabella --- lives in Quebec*
*ME -- lives in Ontario*


----------



## hdrolfe

Woo hoo! Glad this wraps up before my next trip. A little worried about the 5 stores part, I have more difficulty shopping at multiple places than just using 5 offers. I guess we'll see! I know I shop at Rexall, Sobeys, Metro, Shell & Global Petfoods, so it is possible there will be an offer at each I can use... Man I can use more miles though!


----------



## isabellea

Hopefully there will be nice offers for me to use both in QC and ON!!


----------



## mort1331

Have to see if these will count towards Onyx


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Woo hoo! Glad this wraps up before my next trip. A little worried about the 5 stores part, I have more difficulty shopping at multiple places than just using 5 offers. I guess we'll see! I know I shop at Rexall, Sobeys, Metro, Shell & Global Petfoods, so it is possible there will be an offer at each I can use... Man I can use more miles though!



Don't forget Staples (ink for your printer?) and Foodland (Greely or Osgoode). Yes it's a little out of your way but its a nice Saturday or Sunday drive.

I am in need of more ink for the printer. Just replaced all the ink and I need my backups, so I will hold off in the hope that Staples will have an offer I can use.

Don't forget people if you're close, your DIS friends are here to help you out (depending on the offers of course). Collectively we will all win.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Don't forget Staples (ink for your printer?) and Foodland (Greely or Osgoode). Yes it's a little out of your way but its a nice Saturday or Sunday drive.
> 
> I am in need of more ink for the printer. Just replaced all the ink and I need my backups, so I will hold off in the hope that Staples will have an offer I can use.
> 
> Don't forget people if you're close, your DIS friends are here to help you out (depending on the offers of course). Collectively we will all win.



Thanks for the Foodland reminder! We go visit my parents at Easter and they have one down the road! Hopefully the timing will match up (last year it was pickle season  )


----------



## pigletto

I’m in! I just switched dog food and have my labs on Acana now. If there is a Global Pet Foods offer I will easily be able to stock up and use the offer on all three cards in our house. Sobey’s and Foodland should be easy , we only use Shell for gas, and Rexall will round out the 5th. Now let’s hope all of those stores participate and make it easy for me!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

woo hoo....thanks for the heads up....due to the dismal AM offers so far this year, I am about 500 AM short to redeem for the CDN resident AM Disneyland tickets....so this should help...


----------



## ottawamom

Just a thought towards preparing for all possibilities with Mega Miles. I have changed my Cash/Dream preference over to 100% cash for tomorrows Rexall purchase. This way I'll have some cash miles available in case that's one of the offer requirements. There's nothing worse than trying to get some cash miles (but not too many) when you need them for a coupon.

I've cleaned out my cash miles in all three accounts. I'll use the next three weeks to get enough in the three accounts I oversee.


----------



## Juice@13

Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Just a thought towards preparing for all possibilities with Mega Miles. I have changed my Cash/Dream preference over to 100% cash for tomorrows Rexall purchase. This way I'll have some cash miles available in case that's one of the offer requirements. There's nothing worse than trying to get some cash miles (but not too many) when you need them for a coupon.
> 
> I've clean out my cash miles in all three accounts. I'l use the next three weeks to get hopefully enough in the three accounts I oversee.


*SMART move!!! I have 76 in the main account and was planning on using them this upcoming weekend when you only need to use 75 to get $10 at Sobeys.*


----------



## Aladora

Like the last promo, we may have to depend on he kindness of (ON) strangers to help a poor ( Vancouver Islander) get the required number of sponsors! 

(Airmiles sponsors are thin on the ground here in Victoria)


----------



## kuhltiffany

I have a golden retriever so can always stock up on dog food at Global Pets if you need help!



Aladora said:


> Like the last promo, we may have to depend on he kindness of (ON) strangers to help a poor ( Vancouver Islander) get the required number of sponsors!
> 
> (Airmiles sponsors are thin on the ground here in Victoria)


----------



## Aladora

kuhltiffany said:


> I have a golden retriever so can always stock up on dog food at Global Pets if you need help!



People here are amazing, I will contact you after the promo starts!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby just ate the last of the chocolate bars from the StB promo that someone *bought* for us! The food bank ended up with 6 bottles of shampoo as well. The Duck is ready to help out again if anyone has trouble *


----------



## isabellea

I can also help with offers. For StB I was able to use offers from 7 different merchants between QC and ON. I especially like the low-cost offers from IGA.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

ottawamom said:


> Just a thought towards preparing for all possibilities with Mega Miles. I have changed my Cash/Dream preference over to 100% cash for tomorrows Rexall purchase. This way I'll have some cash miles available in case that's one of the offer requirements. There's nothing worse than trying to get some cash miles (but not too many) when you need them for a coupon.
> 
> I've cleaned out my cash miles in all three accounts. I'll use the next three weeks to get enough in the three accounts I oversee.



Can you please explain this a little more. I have never changed my settings from dream miles. If I understand your post correctly, I should change my settings to 100% cash and accumulate some miles to use in future. How much is enough but not too many? Can you change back to 100% dream for future miles? How do you use cash miles. Anything else I should know?

All of you Air miles collectors have been amazing on these boards. I have been learning so much. Had fum doing STB for the first time in December and now looking forward to this new promotion. STB was a little difficult as many of the coupons referred to using cash miles (and I didn’t have any!!). I would like to prepare myself for March!


----------



## ottawamom

Some of the offers in the past have been a use 95Cash miles get 25AM. I don't think it will be that simple this time but it's always a good idea to have 190AM in your Cash account so that you can take advantage of two of this type of offer.

To change over go into your account. Go to the page where you look up your transaction history. At the top of the page under the words "Your Account" you'll see the words "Set Preference". Click on that. Scroll down the page and you'll see a cursor to move between Dream and Cash. Move the cursor over (I do 100% Cash) to your preferred level. Click on the "Set my preference" button and there is one more confirmation you need to make on the next page. The change over will take effect at 3:00am the next day. One additional step "Lock your cash account" This ensures that no one else (who may have a copy of your card) can use your cash miles

That's the mechanics of it, now here is the strategy. You need to know when your AM post to your account. Most grocery stores do this once per week on a Saturday. Rexall (in Ontario) posts the very next day.

In my case I changed my preference last night (so I am 100% cash now). I will shop at Rexall today. It will post to my account by tomorrow morning. After it posts tomorrow I will change my preference back to 100% Dream. I have two other grocery store transactions from last week which will show up in my account later today but they will show a posting date of February 17 so they "should" post to my Dream miles (because that's what my account was set to on Saturday). Doing the switch back and forth I run the risk of having miles posted where I did not originally want them but that is the chance I take.

To use your cash miles. Unlock your cash miles (button in drop down menu at top of main page). You can do this at home on your computer or on your smartphone at the store. At the cash when making your purchase mention to the cashier that you want to use X cash miles towards your purchase. Generally you use 95 Cash AM for $10 off your purchase. You can use more multiples of 95 for more off if you like. 

I hope I explained this clearly if not I will try to clarify.

Edit to add: The store needs to be an AM store that accepts cash miles towards purchases. See the website under Cash rewards for those who participate if you're not sure.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Thank you so very much for the clear explanation. I have made the change. Now off to get some cash miles before March 8th.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Aladora said:


> Like the last promo, we may have to depend on he kindness of (ON) strangers to help a poor ( Vancouver Islander) get the required number of sponsors!





Donald - my hero said:


> Hubby just ate the last of the chocolate bars from the StB promo that someone *bought* for us! The food bank ended up with 6 bottles of shampoo as well. The Duck is ready to help out again if anyone has trouble



Yup...I had the Duck help me out!!!!  And I got my 2000 bonus miles.  She was a doll and did some shopping for me.  Am offers in our neck of the woods are not as abundant as in the bigger centers


----------



## Aladora

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup...I had the Duck help me out!!!!  And I got my 2000 bonus miles.  She was a doll and did some shopping for me.  Am offers in our neck of the woods are not as abundant as in the bigger centers



@isabellea and @Donald - my hero  helped me out last time!


----------



## ebharris

Thanks for this! I'm back on the board after a few years away (our last trip was in 2013), but we are going to Disneyland in July and I'm hoping to use AM for at least one Universal pass, hopefully two.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully The Children's Place still has sales going on for their summer stuff!  DD9 needs all new shorts this year. MM typically has an offer with TCP like spend $50+, get 10 miles.

And, hopefully Airmilesshops has an offer as well (3 purchases = 1 offer, get 150 miles)


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've updated the 2nd post to include information regarding banking Cash miles in preparation of a potential offer*
*Banking some Cash Miles*


----------



## Aladora

Has anyone seen the BC ones online yet?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time's marching on .. come on Airmiles, give us a hint!!!*


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *Time's marching on .. come on Airmiles, give us a hint!!!*


I agree! I’d like to plan my attack. Dh, dd and I will be trying to get 5 offers each. 
I’ve earmarked these bonus miles already. We’re driving to the Rockies this summer and I’m hoping to use these miles to book some of the hotels we need .


----------



## AngelDisney

I have been collecting cash miles for offers like this. Now I have $30 worth of cash miles for the Mega Miles. I need the MM to keep my Onyx status. I am all ready to go next week!!

Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## chris1212

I signed up for the auto-convert HBC points to air miles for STB.  Do you think I can change my HBC preference back and then take advantage of this offer again for this promotion?


----------



## ottawamom

If only it were that easy, I think there are a few of us that would have done that already. In other words I highly doubt it will work. Sorry.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I talked to a cashier in Metro in Ottawa this evening - he said he has seen the Ontario offers but there were under strict order not to provide them to customers until Thursday


----------



## AngelDisney

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I talked to a cashier in Metro in Ottawa this evening - he said he has seen the Ontario offers but there were under strict order not to provide them to customers until Thursday


Is there a “Dislike” button?!


----------



## hdrolfe

I hope they get posted early Thursday so I can get gas on the way home and maybe groceries! Get a few offers done asap  Plus I will need gas by then, normally I fill up on Wednesday but I think I can wait a day. By fill up I mean I put just over 25L a week so I get AM


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> Is there a “Dislike” button?!



I think the closest we can come is a  or maybe a


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've added the images i have found for booklets from Quebec, Manitoba & Ontario to post #3. The Ontario one isn't very good but hopefully a better one will pop up someone soon and I'll replace it. It's getting real now gang!!!*


----------



## hdrolfe

I hope there are some others online because I don't want think I'll be able to get 5 based on what I can see on Ontario's.


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I hope there are some others online because I don't want think I'll be able to get 5 based on what I can see on Ontario's.



Hoping there's at least another version with a Metro offer or airmilesshops.ca offer.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Did my best to clean up an Ontario booklet and stuck it on the first page -- let me know if i need to do more work on it *


----------



## bababear_50

Come on Thursday!
Hugs Mel


----------



## marcyleecorgan

My camera is charging its battery pack right now, but Alberta's deals are almost identical to Manitoba's.  Instead of Liquor Mart of course though, there is the IRIS  offers that Ontario/Quebec have. Basically we don't get an alcohol coupon.


----------



## isabellea

Thought I would post here in addition to the main AM thread. 

Just received an e-mail from Airmiles advertising 50 AM if we do 2 purchases thru airmilesshops.ca between March 8-April 12 (part of MegaMiles) from two different merchants. Below are the conditions (in French):

1Offre de 50 milles en prime (valable pendant toute la campagne, du 8 mars au 12 avril 2018) Offre valable du 8 mars au 12 avril 2018. Obtenez 50 milles AIR MILESmd en prime en effectuant au moins 2 achats admissibles de 20 $ CA ou plus (à l’exclusion des frais de livraison, droits de douanes et taxes) à airmilesshops.ca chez 2 détaillants en ligne participants ou plus. Limite d’une offre de prime par numéro d’adhérent. Pour profiter de l’offre, l’adhérent doit d’abord ouvrir une session à airmilesshops.ca avant de faire ses achats. L’offre ne peut être combinée à d’autres offres de milles en prime. L’offre s’applique à l’achat de cartes-cadeaux uniquement chez les détaillants en ligne qui octroient normalement des milles sur les achats de cartes-cadeaux. Détails à airmilesshops.ca. Pour les détaillants en ligne de voyage (y compris les réservations de voyage, les locations de voitures et les séjours hôteliers), les réservations doivent être effectuées d’ici le 12 avril 2018 pour un séjour d’ici le 30 juin 2018. Les milles en prime seront déposés dans votre compte d’adhérent dans les 75 jours suivant la période promotionnelle.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*And thru the magic of Google Translate for the anglophones in the crowd*

*1Offer bonus of 50 miles (valid throughout the campaign, March 8 - April 12, 2018) Offer valid March 8 - April 12, 2018. Receive 50 bonus AIR MILES® Miles by making at least 2 eligible purchases of C $ 20 or more plus (excluding shipping, duty and taxes) at airmilesshops.ca at 2 or more participating online retailers. Limit of a bonus offer per membership number. To take advantage of the offer, the member must first login to airmilesshops.ca before making purchases. The offer can not be combined with other bonus mile offers. The offer applies to the purchase of gift cards only at online retailers who normally grant miles on gift card purchases. Details at airmilesshops.ca. For online travel retailers (including travel bookings, car rentals and hotel stays), reservations must be made by April 12, 2018 for a stay by June 30, 2018. Miles as a bonus will be deposited into your member account within 75 days of the promotional period.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I hope those of you who I'm quoting here don't mind that I've pulled some posts over here from the weekly thread. I'm thinking it will make it a bit easier to find the suggestions/successes/failures here without needing to scan thru the weekly thread??*



bababear_50 said:


> I zoomed in--here in Ont ,,,I am hopeful for a
> 1. Rexall offer
> 2. Sobeys offer
> 3. Shell offer ---but with my small car I may have to ask a friend to fill up their big car-truck
> 4. LCBO offer--but not a fancy 100.00 bottle of champagne
> 5. Foodland OR Metro offer
> Hugs Mel





isabellea said:


> Thanks for the link, they had the coupons for QC! I will probably be able to use coupons from at least 6 merchants just in Qc, not counting the ON I probably can do also. I can probably help one or two people once I have all my offers done (e.g. I can go back to Rachelle-Béry or Jean Coutu and use your AM number when making my purchase instead of mine).
> 
> My plan for QC coupons:
> 1. Jean Coutu
> 2. IGA
> 3. Rachelle-Béry
> 4. Travel Hub
> 5. The Bay
> 6. Shell
> 
> My plan for ON coupons: timing is good since we'll probably visit Ottawa March 7-8
> 7. Foodland
> 8. Sobeys
> 9. Rexall





Days In the Sun said:


> Followed alohamom's post and Ontario has just been posted, post #84.  Hard to read but it looks like Sobeys has a 150/$150 Sobeys GC as well as a pharmacy coupon.





pigletto said:


> I’ve never seen a Sobey’s with a pharmacy. I don’t think there is any in this area. I am trying to get to 5 offers on 3 cards (Dh, dd, and mine).
> I’m not sure I want to tie up $450 in Sobey’s gift cards. Even though I can go to the Freshco with them, I am preferring to shop at Nofrills these days and earn PC optimum points. I will have to think on that one, but I plan to do one on one card. I”ll do Rexall on all three cards. None of us did the HBC offer during STB so we can all do that one. We are good for three offers at Shell. I will just have to see what is least expensive or works the best for the other offers.





Donald - my hero said:


> *There is one close to us that has a full pharmacy while the others I've been to (including the Urban Fresh in Toronto) all have a small selection of OTC products. The way I'm reading the coupon it's for OTCs (from the Manitoba Booklet since ours in too hard for these old eyes!) it says "nonpresciption medication or treatment product" SO .. my thinking is stuff that can be sold without a pharmacist on-site (IE the things that are NOT locked up during certain hours) -- the very basic stuff that you would see at the till even (maybe). Since this promo is based on the number of SPONSORS not coupons I'm not going to hang my hat on this one offer but if i happen to need some of those items when I'm already using one of the other coupons then I'll use it to get the bonus miles from the coupon. Does that make any sense?*





bababear_50 said:


> So from what I am seeing and it is a "tad" difficult viewing sideways.....................
> 
> 1. Shell Gas ?? looks like two different offers?? (have to wait till I can actually see the offer)
> 
> 2. Foodland spend $60.00 get 20 airmiles (good for me)
> 
> 3. Rexall spend $40.00 get 40 airmiles (good for me)
> 
> 4.Sobeys spend $10.00 OTC non prescription get 20 airmiles (good for me)
> 
> 5. LCBO ?? (have to wait to read the offer)
> 
> 6.  Sobeys buy $150.00 Gift Card get 150 airmiles (will probably buy the card then spend $60.00 at Foodland
> and $10.00 at Sobeys for the OTC offer,,,leaving me $80.00 for another shop).
> 
> 
> So just thinking out loud here,,,,,,,, soooooo I couldn't get two Sobeys offers due to it having to be 5 individual Sponsors ?????????????????????
> 
> Hugs Mel





Donald - my hero said:


> *Well you did better than i did -- i just gave up with those coupons, but i think i can do them as you've laid out.*
> 
> *Regarding the # of coupons: you can use as many of the coupons as you want to get the stated miles on the individual coupons -- just follow the stated terms closely since some are a once per card but others like Rexall have previously been good as many times as you want. To get the final big bonus of 1250 miles you need to visit 5 different sponsors regardless of the number of coupons you've used. So you could use the 6 offers you've mentioned and make the threshold BUT if you do, let's say, 1,2,3,4 & 6 that won't cut it. Am i as clear as mud??*





ottawamom said:


> Doesn't the Shell one just mean that you will need to go inside and present the coupon before you pay for your gas. No handing over the coupon at the last second.





mort1331 said:


> So I have a hard copy of the Mega Miles, picked up from a shell on way home. He wanted to make sure \I knew that it did not start yet.
> For the shell, it just means that yes you need to go in and pay, give the coupon before paying, but not before pumping.
> For Sobeys, it is only from March 16-18 and there is a limit of 4 per card holder. So $600 ggets you 600am, 10% return. Now I buy the lotto tickets for work, guess where I buy them..Just saying that is how I am not out $600. I will purchase them in advance, but get it all back..
> There is also $75 for 75 at Urban Fresh again limit of 4 per card. Now that is 2 seperate coupons even though same supplier, should count as 2 of the 5 needed.
> Foodland has $60-20am,80-40,100-60. and the Sobeys Pharmacy for nonprescription of $10-20am. There is 4 tickets for me, add the shell and maybe the rexall $40-40am for a bonus.
> So cant start till March 16 th for me. Good luck all





AngelDisney said:


> Thanks Mel!
> 
> I will probably visit these 5 partners:
> Hudson Bay (I have $110 in gift cards)
> Rexall
> Sobeys
> Metro
> Foodland
> Shell (as a back up)
> LCBO (as a back up)
> 
> I hope to get the Foodland/Sobeys giftcard offer if we have that here in Ontario. I will try to use as many offers as possible to up my airmiles. January and February were too slow for me. Need to get things going to keep my Onyx status!


----------



## pigletto

No problem, I frequently don’t know which of the two threads I’ve posted in anyway .


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *I hope those of you who I'm quoting here don't mind that I've pulled some posts over here from the weekly thread. I'm thinking it will make it a bit easier to find the suggestions/successes/failures here without needing to scan thru the weekly thread??*



Thanks Jacqueline!


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning
Something worth mentioning is there is a BIG difference with this Promo than previous ones.

Spring 2018 Mega Miles------This is 3 OR 5
                      Sponsor/Partner offers
You can not use multiple same sponsor/Partner offer to meet the threshold of 3-5  completed deals.
Must be 3-5 DIFFERENT Partners.
http://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/coming_soon

Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

It's kind of funny since the last ones were the opposite. Mega Miles 2017 was offers. Shop the Block in late 2016 was by partners but changed for 2017 to offers... I think they just want to confuse us by mixing it up! I will add I much prefer when it is offers  However, thanks to everyone on here at least I am participating! I wonder if they will post the online offers soon... like today?


----------



## isabellea

Some of the Mega Miles offers are now on my AM app.


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> Some of the Mega Miles offers are now on my AM app.


*Could you please share what those offers are for those of us who don't have the app? Thanks!*


----------



## alohamom

isabellea said:


> Some of the Mega Miles offers are now on my AM app.



I would really appreciate it if you could share what you see, even just a basic idea and what sponser-thanks!


----------



## ebharris

alohamom said:


> I would really appreciate it if you could share what you see, even just a basic idea and what sponser-thanks!



I am curious too! I can’t see them on my app.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just updated the first post to make the terms clear regarding the number of sponsors vs coupons to complete this promo. This past StB was the first one that used just the # of coupons. I have a feeling the powers that be noticed an increase in the number of accounts opened once we all figured out how easy it was to complete and aren't likely to make that mistake again *


----------



## isabellea

The offers I have on my app are only for QC. When I change to ON or Manitoba, none appear.  

I have:
Jean Coutu: 3X AM when spend 20$ or more on almost everything
IRIS: Spend over 100$ and get 100 bonus miles (need to scan barcode from app to get the miles)
IRIS: 5 bonus miles with the purchase of a fashion frame or sunglasses valued 199$ or more.
Nettoyeurs Daoust/Forget (dry cleaners): 3X the miles when you spend 30$ before taxes or more on almost everyhting.


----------



## isabellea

For those who are afraid of not getting 5 merchants, I saw that Marché Traditions (our equivalent to Foodland, also owned by Sobeys) have low cost offers. I don't have a Marché Tradition close BUT I am willing to drive to one sometimes between Sunday and Wednesday to help. For example, they have buy wieners at 1.99$ for 5AM. That would be a cheap way to ensure an additional 600AM if you are 1 merchant away...

To see the coupons (2nd and last page): https://www.marchestradition.com/en/flyer/


----------



## alohamom

isabellea said:


> The offers I have on my app are only for QC. When I change to ON or Manitoba, none appear.
> 
> I have:
> Jean Coutu: 3X AM when spend 20$ or more on almost everything
> IRIS: Spend over 100$ and get 100 bonus miles (need to scan barcode from app to get the miles)
> IRIS: 5 bonus miles with the purchase of a fashion frame or sunglasses valued 199$ or more.
> Nettoyeurs Daoust/Forget (dry cleaners): 3X the miles when you spend 30$ before taxes or more on almost everyhting.



Thanks @isabellea !!!


----------



## youngdeb12

I'm showing the Iris offers for BC as well


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'll be updating the first page of this thread throughout the Promo so be sure to take a peek there occasionally. If something crosses your mind that we might like easy access to please let me know!*

*I will also add a list of those of us who are willing to help others make the 5 Sponsor mark and stick in one of those posts.*


----------



## Aladora

youngdeb12 said:


> I'm showing the Iris offers for BC as well



Where are you seeing the BC offers???


----------



## kerreyn

I'm in Alberta and the only Mega Miles offers I can see on the app right now are the Iris offers.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Here's shots from the booklet I picked up yesterday at Foodland:


----------



## Disney Addicted




----------



## AngelDisney

Disney Addicted said:


> View attachment 307539


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time to head to bed ... it's almost the 8th, pondering if i should set the alarm 5 minutes early so i can glance at the website before i head out?!!?!?!?*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Megamiles site with all offers just went live!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I'm surprised that there is no Metro offers


----------



## marchingstar

Credit card offers for both AmEx and MasterCard! These options make events much more manageable.


----------



## marchingstar

For those of you out west: do you think that the Safeway and Sobeys offers count as two different partners? It feels confusing because: the stores are owned by the same company, they share a flyer, the megamiles offers are identical, but there is one coupon for Safeway and one for Sobeys. Plus Safeway and Sobeys Liquor Stores share a single coupon, as do the Safeway and Sobeys Pharmacies. Hmm


----------



## bababear_50

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I'm surprised that there is no Metro offers



I know ,,that was the one I was waiting to see,,,hopefully soon.
Hugs Mel


----------



## osully

Yay! I think I have 6 offers I can use pretty easily. Sobeys. Maybe Sobeys Urban Fresh. Rexall. Shell. BMO MasterCard. Will just have to order Coco and something else on Amazon with 2 transactions to get the AirMilesShops one too.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

marchingstar said:


> For those of you out west: do you think that the Safeway and Sobeys offers count as two different partners? It feels confusing because: the stores are owned by the same company, they share a flyer, the megamiles offers are identical, but there is one coupon for Safeway and one for Sobeys. Plus Safeway and Sobeys Liquor Stores share a single coupon, as do the Safeway and Sobeys Pharmacies. Hmm



Yes - if you go on the mega miles site, you can save your offers and then it lines each of them at the top in the blocks to make your five.  When you put in Safeways and Sobeys and Safeways/Sobeys Pharmacy it allows them as 3.  I tried it with both Shell coupons and it only counted them as 1 in the top box.  So I'm guessing going by that then yes, Safeway and Sobeys and even their pharmacies are considered different sponsors.

Hard to explain, but when you go on the site and do it you'll see what I mean.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

This Mega Miles will be easy peasy!
Wondering if I should open up a new account for my hubby too....


----------



## damo

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes - if you go on the mega miles site, you can save your offers and then it lines each of them at the top in the blocks to make your five.  When you put in Safeways and Sobeys and Safeways/Sobeys Pharmacy it allows them as 3.  I tried it with both Shell coupons and it only counted them as 1 in the top box.  So I'm guessing going by that then yes, Safeway and Sobeys and even their pharmacies are considered different sponsors.
> 
> Hard to explain, but when you go on the site and do it you'll see what I mean.



Sobeys and Sobeys Pharmacy are only counting as 1 for me in Ontario.  They are counting as two in Manitoba....so Ontario peeps need to be careful there.


Wouldn't it be lovely if those little offers boxes filled up when you actually used the coupon so that you knew for sure that you were getting that offer???!!!


----------



## pigletto

Looks like this family has a lot of drinking to do. 

In all seriousness, I see five offers for sure. I don’t think I will need to spend too much at all. One bottle of wine, travelhub, hbc rewards conversion, shell, and Sobey’s gift card. Shell is where we get our gas anyway, and I’ll use the Sobey’s gift card at Freshco for better prices.

This plan should work for all three cards (dd20, mine, dh’s) but I may tweak it a little.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I know I can do 3 (Shell, Sobeys $10 one & children's place) of them, and maybe two more (hotel & maybe foodland? or airmiles shop?). I am not sure I can spend extra money over my budget these next few weeks. I wish there was a Metro offer! And maybe I can talk my mom into using my card at Foodland when she shops for Easter. It looks like I will be booking my one night hotel pre cruise through the airmiles hub, it seems to be about the same price as expedia, though they have fewer hotels maybe? Any way! Fingers crossed.


----------



## ottawamom

One thing to note from the General terms and conditions.

Limit of one (1) Bonus Offer per Collector Number 

It was uncertain if multiple use of a coupon would be possible. This rules that out. I don't know what this means for the Sobeys GC purchase. They limit you to 4 on the coupon so if you purchase 4 would you get 600AM? But if you purchase 2 in one transaction and then 2 in another transaction (same card #) would you only get 300AM?

Edit to correct; Disregard this post, interpretation was incorrect. Adding this so no one is led astray


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

So when they say bonus offer they mean the 650 or 1225 points. So you can only get that bonus once per card. But at the coupon level they have their own rules. So you can’t do five partners twice and get the big bonus twice.


----------



## damo

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> So when they say bonus offer they mean the 650 or 1225 points. So you can only get that bonus once per card. But at the coupon level they have their own rules. So you can’t do five partners twice and get the big bonus twice.



That's what I assume. You can only get a one time bonus.  Additionally,  you can use every single coupon and get normal air miles for them.  For example, you can get 4 Sobey's gift cards and get 600 air miles as it says, "Limit of 4 bonus offers per Collector account" but that will only count as 1 offer for the mega miles bonus.  Same as the Rexall coupon which just says one offer per transaction, so you can use it every day if you like but it will only count as one offer towards the big bonus.  You just have to pay attention to the details for each offer.


----------



## ottawamom

That makes more sense. Thanks for setting me straight. So to purchase 3 GC at Sobeys on my account do I need three coupons or can I do it in one transaction and get the 450AM or do I need to do 3 separate transactions and use 3 coupons?


----------



## Bernie23

Be careful of the Sobeys $150 offer. It's only valid from March 16-18


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

ottawamom said:


> That makes more sense. Thanks for setting me straight. So to purchase 3 GC at Sobeys on my account do I need three coupons or can I do it in one transaction and get the 450AM or do I need to do 3 separate transactions and use 3 coupons?[/QUOT
> 
> prob best to check at the checkout. What you are wondering is does the coupon provide max 150 am per transaction. It’s cot clear on the coupon whether you would need to break into several transactions
> 
> I


----------



## alohamom

Bernie23 said:


> Be careful of the Sobeys $150 offer. It's only valid from March 16-18



Nice catch @Bernie23 ! I hate when they do that...


----------



## ottawamom

I'm off to get wine at LCBO and printer ink at Staples. Will shop at Jean Coutu (3 times, separate accts) on Saturday and Foodland (one acct) on Saturday. Shell on the weekend (one acct) and that about does it for this week. Will wait until Mar 16 to get GC at Sobeys and Urban Fresh and do my Rexall shops.

Working the promotion for myself, DH and DS takes a bit of planning but will be doable.


----------



## isabellea

Do you guys think we can use the Staple offer online? I can go in store tonight for the ink special + Mega Miles coupon but I would much prefer placing my order online.


----------



## Mabel67

Hi, all! I'm a bit new to this. I didn't get a booklet, and the offers aren't appearing in my app. Can I just print the offers I want off the website, with the code number and show that? Thank you!


----------



## rella's fan

I'm not familiar with The Bay offer (I don't really shop there), is this an easy one to do?  Do you have to already have Bay points, or how does it work?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Thanks to all of you who are jumping in with answers to the questions that are popping up. I'm on my way home now and itching to get the first page updated with screen shots and direct links for reference.  Those of us who are curious about metro participating or not I seem to remember that it was about 24 hours before the website was completely up to date and offers showed up throughout the entire promo, fingers crossed! *


----------



## pigletto

Bernie23 said:


> Be careful of the Sobeys $150 offer. It's only valid from March 16-18


Thank you for pointing that out. I'd like to think I would have looked before I went.. but that's not a given!


----------



## isabellea

isabellea said:


> Do you guys think we can use the Staple offer online? I can go in store tonight for the ink special + Mega Miles coupon but I would much prefer placing my order online.



I can answer my own question. I tried placing an online order and nowhere we can enter a coupon code during the checkout process. Looks like I will be going to Bureau en Gros today!


----------



## isabellea

rella's fan said:


> I'm not familiar with The Bay offer (I don't really shop there), is this an easy one to do?  Do you have to already have Bay points, or how does it work?



You need an HBC point account (free) and then you can go online to convert all you HBC points into Airmiles.


----------



## rella's fan

isabellea said:


> You need an HBC point account (free) and then you can go online to convert all you HBC points into Airmiles.



So it wouldn't work if I just opened an account (with no points yet) and set it to Airmiles?


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> That makes more sense. Thanks for setting me straight. So to purchase 3 GC at Sobeys on my account do I need three coupons or can I do it in one transaction and get the 450AM or do I need to do 3 separate transactions and use 3 coupons?



I believe for the gift card you can do as many at one time as you want.  That has been how it worked in the past.

On another note, I just got gas at Shell and was told that my coupon can be used up to six times (back of coupon says 120 AMs, so that makes sense).


----------



## damo

rella's fan said:


> So it wouldn't work if I just opened an account (with no points yet) and set it to Airmiles?



That works. We did that for the last promotion.


----------



## hdrolfe

I just opened an HBC account and set it up to transfer points, hopefully it works for this! I never shop there though.


----------



## damo

Mabel67 said:


> Hi, all! I'm a bit new to this. I didn't get a booklet, and the offers aren't appearing in my app. Can I just print the offers I want off the website, with the code number and show that? Thank you!



Yes.  Just click on the star for each one you want and then at the top of the page click saved offers and then there is an option to print.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, if anyone is planning on going to Staples for printer ink and using the coupon - my Staples had printer ink 25% OFF TODAY ONLY!  Yours might have a sell on as well.  Plus the manager handed me a carnation for International Women's Day.  I didn't know.  That was so nice.

I hit Foodland this morning.  $81.36 pre-tax for 44 miles.
Staples $83.85 for 40 miles (10x air miles).  Because ink was on sale, I was able to get the XL cartridges for a change.

I also stopped at Metro and none of the Cashiers knew anything about the Air Miles Mega Miles.  I wonder if Metro will be part of the promotion.  Picked up 3 Chunky soups at $1.99 each and 15 air miles.  Plus 3 Campbell's no salt added chicken broth also on sale at $1.99 each and 15 miles.



Bernie23 said:


> Be careful of the Sobeys $150 offer. It's only valid from March 16-18



Yes, I saw that.  I wrote it in color ink on my calendar so I don't forget!


----------



## ottawamom

I was just about to mention the Staples ink sale. Our store had 10%off your order for International Woman's day and they were giving it to the men too.


----------



## Aladora

It looks as though I can get 4, maybe 5 this time. We are heading to Mexico next week so my mind is really not in the AM game, I will have to get cracking on it when we get back.


----------



## marchingstar

momof2gr8kids said:


> Yes - if you go on the mega miles site, you can save your offers and then it lines each of them at the top in the blocks to make your five.  When you put in Safeways and Sobeys and Safeways/Sobeys Pharmacy it allows them as 3.  I tried it with both Shell coupons and it only counted them as 1 in the top box.  So I'm guessing going by that then yes, Safeway and Sobeys and even their pharmacies are considered different sponsors.
> 
> Hard to explain, but when you go on the site and do it you'll see what I mean.



Thanks!  this is very helpful. But how strange that this can work in alberta but not ontario? air miles sure plays tricks with us sometimes...


----------



## mab2012

This is actually going to be a bit of work for me, especially since we are out of the country for a good chunk of the offer period.

I can do Shell and LCBO easily.  We leave too early on March 16 to buy a gift card on the way, so the Sobeys gift card offer is a miss for me.  I can probably get to 20 transactions on my AMEX - normally that would be easy, but it'll be harder in my limited time span.  Then I'm probably looking buying stuff I don't really need right now, but can ultimately use: probably Sobeys Pharmacy (at least that one's only $10), Air Miles Shops, or maybe The Children's Place.  My kids are starting to grow out of their stuff though, both physically and stylistically, so that one might be harder.  At a stretch I could probably find something to buy at Rexall, but that one has never worked well for me.  I'd like to see a Metro offer too!

I think I'll get there, but this will for sure be harder for me than the last Shop the Block.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Much harder for me this time too, we’re on vacation March 9-20, and Global Pets is missing from this promotion, I usually stock up for our golden retriever at that one!


----------



## kuhltiffany

I stopped in at Sobeys this morning and they knew about the promotion, but said they haven’t got booklets given to them yet...


----------



## Raimiette

I think this should be pretty easy for me.  I (in Ontario) am going to attempt:

Rewarding Your Opinions sign up (already done, 1 down lol)
LCBO purchase
Shell Gas
Foodland Groceries
Sobeys Pharmacy purchase

I wanted to do the Sobeys gift card purchase but am going to be out of the country from the 16th to the 27th so that's out.

I will also probably do Rexall as an extra when I get back.


----------



## rella's fan

If i can't find any place that has the coupon booklets can I just print the coupons from my computer?


----------



## Raimiette

rella's fan said:


> If i can't find any place that has the coupon booklets can I just print the coupons from my computer?



Yes, absolutely.  This is how I do it and there has been no issue in the past.  Some offers are only available online.


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Game Plan (I'm in Manitoba) My card.

GROCERIES: we spend roughly $80 a week on groceries.

Offer 1: I live a 5 minute walk from safeway. We need groceries. It's also buy one get one free week. Spend min $60

Offer 2: Next Wednesday. Sobeys. Take advantage of buy one get one free week before deal ends. Spend min $60

Offer 3: rewards survey

Offer 4: Shell when hubby gasses up.

Offer 5: airmileshops. Shop at 2 partners.

Partner 1: BB&B Need to buy a new double stroller. Was look at joovy caboose last week. On sale for $179.99.  have a 20% off coupon + 2X miles

Partner 2: Amazon. Buy GC for Amazon through Ebates. Buy nephew & hubby their birthday  presents (both April 6)

Offer 6 (to be safe):. Tell hubby he has to drink Rickards instead of his usual Bud/PBR


CARD 2 HUBBYS CARD
Buy Sobeys & Safeway gift card through Ebates for cash back

Offer 1: IGA right next to son's school.  Grocery shop there on week 3

Offer 2: grocery shop at sobeys with GC for week 4

Offer 3: use Safeway gift card. Spend $60 and stock up on diapers, frozen fruits veggies & pizza / non perishables

Offer 4: children's place. $50  shop online with ebates. My children need clothes.  1 of my friends just hah a baby and 2 are still pregnant Soo.. presents!!

Offer 5: gas up at shell

Offer 6 to be safe:  make hubby do the survey

my sister and I are also going to attempt to earn air miles for my mom (we are surprising her by bringing her to Disney as a retirement gift to her )

MOMS CARD:
offer 1: complete survey

Offer 2&3:  twice a month I grocery shop for my grandmother. She's 93. She gives me a list and money and usually spend around 80 each time.  Will shop for her at Sobeys at the beginning of this month and then again at IGA

offer 4: pass the card off at the beginning of april for my sister to use for groceries at Safeway

Offer 5: sister will probably do Staples.

Offer 6: sister will make her hubby drink Rickards instead of his usual corona




Anyone see anything flawed in my plan?  This is my first time ever attempting to seriously collect air miles.. usually I just show my card whenever someone asks for it and earn a mile here or there...


----------



## juniorbugman

Just went to staples to use my coupon but they had a special 10% off for International Women's day so she said I couldn't get both so I took the 10% off as it was a better savings.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I'm a bit happier now thanks to you all. I didn't notice the one for signing up to do surveys, so I signed up and did a survey. And did the HBC rewards. Not sure that will count if I don't buy something but I'm hoping. So I'm happy two (hopefully) down and nothing spent! Phew!  Now to stop at Shell, do the Sobeys $10 pharmacy one, and one more. I think probably book my hotel for my cruise. 
All the LCBO ones sure make me wish I drank though lol


----------



## Silvermist999

First of all, so jealous of all those going away in the coming weeks! I wish we had something planned for the March break.  Still trying to figure out something fun locally to do with the kids since I've got a few days off work.  Wonder if they want to help Mom collect the Mega Miles, lol.


----------



## ottawamom

I was just looking at the offers on the Quebec site and there is one there for signing up for an IGA account get 10AM and it is a coupon used. Sobeys owns IGA in Quebec so I'm wondering if this would count as a separate sponsor or would I not have to use the Sobeys one. Cross provincial boundries, I'm not sure this will work but it seemed like and easy one to do. Can we do offers from different provinces? I can shop at an IGA, they are just across the river.

edit: So I did an online chat and we are able to do offers across provincial borders (knew that one) and the IGA sign up (in Quebec) and Sobeys (in Ontario) will count as two sponsors.  Think! you have a cottage in Quebec


----------



## Bernie23

So, I was going to order from Children's place (and did, but then cancelled) because I can't tell if my airmiles number attached. It doesn't say it anywhere on the receipt. I put it in, I can't tell if it took it? Any experienced TCP shoppers?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Bernie23 said:


> So, I was going to order from Children's place (and did, but then cancelled) because I can't tell if my airmiles number attached. It doesn't say it anywhere on the receipt. I put it in, I can't tell if it took it? Any experienced TCP shoppers?


*I'll walk you thru this process with some screenshots ...*
*go to this website: **Children's Place and you will see this banner across the top of the page

carry on and create your order and when you get to the checkout page you will see this -- like my pretend order BTW??

You will put the code from the Mega Miles coupon in the PROMO ID box NOT the coupon code box .. code is 345CP20

NOW .. i don't think this will count as an online transaction since you can't get to it from the Airmilesshop website so it won't help with that offer.
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> Thanks!  this is very helpful. But how strange that this can work in alberta but not ontario? air miles sure plays tricks with us sometimes...


*My first thought was that this nothing to do with Airmiles and everything to do with the Ontario College of Pharmacists -- no bonuses of any kind are allowed on medications but then i remembered that we are still able to earn AM & PC points on OTC products so i agree, it's odd BUT i'm happy that Sobeys & Urban Fresh are being considered 2 separate sponsors!!!*


----------



## Days In the Sun

isabellea said:


> I can answer my own question. I tried placing an online order and nowhere we can enter a coupon code during the checkout process. Looks like I will be going to Bureau en Gros today!



Staples, you can do it online.  Enter the coupon number in the coupon code field and it pops up as megamiles, you can check it by clicking on the add/edit coupons field and it will popup something like this:


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just a heads up on the Sobeys Pharmacy - the stittsville store says you must have one single product that costs $10 in your order.  This seems to match the front of the coupon, but the small details say 'total spend'.  They also refused the paper coupons I printed out and insisted they must be the glossy ones from their customer service.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just took (forever!) updating the post regarding online shopping to add all of the multipliers so that if (yeah, let's be honest here,when) we need to chase these down it will be easy to make sure we get all the owe us!*
*Online Shopping*


----------



## ottawamom

I don't know if this has been mentioned or not. When looking at the offers online if you look at the offers "by partners" instead of "all offers" it isolates and lets you know what coupons will count (Sobeys/Sobeys pharmacy/Urban Fresh/Foodland). I wasn't certain if I could use Urban Fresh and Sobeys to purchase GC but looks like I can.

Also it isn't showing on the website yet but a link I got from Airmiles showed a Metro coupon for Mar 22-25 for spend 95Cash miles get 50AM and $10 off of course.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

HBC conversion to Air Miles also not working....not off to a great start!  It simply says 'the information provided cannot be processed'


----------



## Disney Addicted

My friend came out shopping with me this morning and also spent $80 at Staples.  She used her Air Miles Mega Miles coupon.  THEN later, she said she had to go back and make a second purchase.  Since she knew I presented my husband's air miles card on my purchase, she took MY air miles card and presented it with the AM MM coupon on her purchase.  Yayyy!!  So nice.  

My husband is getting gas at Shell tonight using his card.  3 different retailer purchases on his card and 1 (without my spending a single penny!) on my card done today.




ottawamom said:


> I was just about to mention the Staples ink sale. Our store had 10%off your order for International Woman's day and they were giving it to the men too.





juniorbugman said:


> Just went to staples to use my coupon but they had a special 10% off for International Women's day so she said I couldn't get both so I took the 10% off as it was a better savings.



Oh, yes.  I totally forgot about that.  Our Staples had that as well.  They were combining the 25% off the printer ink & 10% for International Woman's Day, but when I asked them to scan the Air Miles coupon the Cashier told me she could put the Air Miles coupon code in OR the 10% off - not both.  I opted for the Air Miles coupon.     I figured 25% off ink was a great deal anyways and my 2 inks put me just over $80 before tax.  I wanted the coupon to count towards my husband's 1 of 5 mega miles instead of the extra 10% off.



Aladora said:


> It looks as though I can get 4, maybe 5 this time. We are heading to Mexico next week so my mind is really not in the AM game, I will have to get cracking on it when we get back.



Have a nice time!  Enjoy!


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> I was just looking at the offers on the Quebec site and there is one there for signing up for an IGA account get 10AM and it is a coupon used. Sobeys owns IGA in Quebec so I'm wondering if this would count as a separate sponsor or would I not have to use the Sobeys one. Cross provincial boundries, I'm not sure this will work but it seemed like and easy one to do. Can we do offers from different provinces? I can shop at an IGA, they are just across the river.
> 
> edit: So I did an online chat and we are able to do offers across provincial borders (knew that one) and the IGA sign up (in Quebec) and Sobeys (in Ontario) will count as two sponsors.  Think! you have a cottage in Quebec



Yes it works!  In Quebec only Sobeys stores (IGA, Rachelle-Béry and Marchés Traditions) offer airmiles. Metro has it's own point system. The three banners also count as separate partners. If you register online to their website and then go shopping at IGA or IGA express, it will only count as 1 merchant (btw if there's a IGA Express in Gatineau, it's a very easy one to do since it's only 15$). Also, online you can print a coupon for Nickels restaurants and kids eat for free on Sundays so that will be another easy offer for me!



Days In the Sun said:


> Staples, you can do it online.  Enter the coupon number in the coupon code field and it pops up as megamiles, you can check it by clicking on the add/edit coupons field and it will popup something like this:
> 
> View attachment 307642



I never saw the coupon field!!! Maybe because I used the French version?!? Anyway, I went to a store this afternoon and did my ink purchase there.


----------



## isabellea

So far I have 3 offers on my card (Children Place, IGA Express and Staples) and 2 offers on DH's card (Les Marchés Traditions and Shell).  Hubby will do his first survey tonight and I will register him to the IGA website so my tonight he should have 4 offers already. 

So far, I saw the bonus miles appear on my receipt for Shell, IGA Express and Les Marchés Traditions. Staples has a coupon code on the receipt but no bonus AM appears.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's my update for my attempts to get some actual coupon booklets when i was in Toronto bright & early today ... There was a transport truck stalled on the side of Gardiner (for those who don't know the TO area think main *expressway* into the downtown core that is in a cement tunnel essentially, no shoulders, very few exits -- things like this lead to it being call the Gardiner Parking Lot) meaning i was later than usual but determined to hit up Rexall, Urban Fresh & Metro so i could compare booklets , here's what happened!*

*Stopped in the first Rexall and they had no booklets out yet "I could go look " uhm no I'm running late"*

*Charge up Yonge street and stop in Metro asked for the booklet, that resulted in an over the shoulder wave "over there somewhere, help yourself" so I snagged 2.*

*Sobeys Urban Fresh "no we don't do that here" while leaning on the big sign that says "earn MegaMiles here" I asked again and mentioned that the promo starts today "those get mailed but we don't give out Airmiles, never have" (the gazzillion chocolate bars that came into this house would prove that wrong!)  Okie dokie nevermind!*
*
Across to THAT Rexall and their answer "that doesn't start till April " uhm no it starts today" With a very loud sigh paged the manager who brought the box muttering about being on her coffee break hands me one and says "these are for customers only" uhm ok then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



*
*Finished up at the hospital and popped back into the first Rexall and the cashier saw me enter the store, stopped dead in her tracks and muttered (a tad too loudly) "AWW Crap i forgot AGAIN" (cleaned that one word up a bit to avoid a TOS) came back and gave me about 5!*


**Side note, i did manage to get over 12,000 steps in *
*



*


----------



## Disney Addicted

So much for the 3rd store completed on hubby's Air Miles card.  He walked in the door, handed me the gas receipt and announced he forgot to give Shell the coupon when he paid...  (sigh)

I wonder if I drive over and ask nicely if they would refund and ring up the gas again?


----------



## bababear_50

Ok Ok
I have calmed down--I must remember not everyone is an airmile megamile shopper BUT
Tonight at Sobeys (Mississauga)
Me:WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU HAVE NO AIRMILE MEGA MILE BOOKLETS!!!
(note : At this point my middle son (the quiet reserved one) grabs the cart and dashes off to another cashier.
Me: Get me a manager NOW!
So I had my little 2 year old temper tantrum with the supervisor and manager and then I apologised.
I brought up the airmiles mega site on my phone and had the head cashier scan the barcode
I did the OTC offer. x 2--doing two cards this time around.
scanned ok,,,,,,,, apologised to my son who actually just laughed at me.
How can they run a megamiles promotion with signs and flyers hanging everywhere and have no coupon booklets?

On a positive note I did a shop at Foodland today and they had already torn out a pile of coupons ready for shoppers to use.
And they have stacks of the coupon booklets.
And some of their food prices were reasonable.


My shop at the LCBO went well with the miles posting on the receipt and the decorative canister the Port came in was a nice added bonus.
Bought two of these
Buy one Ferreira Dona Antonia Tawny Reserve Port 750mL #157586, get 10 Miles
They checked the code to make sure it was one of the airmiles mega miles promos for me also.

Anyone hear what Metro's promo is.?


Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Anyone hear what Metro's promo is.?
> 
> Hugs Mel





ottawamom said:


> Also it isn't showing on the website yet but a link I got from Airmiles showed a Metro coupon for Mar 22-25 for spend 95Cash miles get 50AM and $10 off of course.



*Me being lazy but still wanting to answer the question *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Me being lazy but still wanting to answer the question *



Thanks Hon
You've run a marathon today!
Kick back and relax!
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

So I sweetly asked my husband if he would mind going to Foodland and LCBO on his way home from work tomorrow. And then said “Oh.. and don’t forget you have to shop at Shell too.”

He asked me if there were any divorce attorneys that give airmiles.


----------



## Dylemma1

it's been a long day and I have read all the posts but brain is tired, is the concenus that if we buy 4 sobeys gift cards we can get 600 am but it only counts once for the mega miles?


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> So I sweetly asked my husband if he would mind going to Foodland and LCBO on his way home from work tomorrow. And then said “Oh.. and don’t forget you have to shop at Shell too.”
> 
> He asked me if there were any divorce attorneys that give airmiles.




Ok now don't laugh but I filed for a divorce last week,,this is a good thing and I've waited 20 years to do it.
Sooooooooooooo........................... I asked them (lawyer) can I use my Westjet Mastercard as a form of payment and they said YES!
Got to get those points and companion flights somehow.
Hugs Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Dylemma1 said:


> it's been a long day and I have read all the posts but brain is tired, is the concenus that if we buy 4 sobeys gift cards we can get 600 am but it only counts once for the mega miles?



Hi Hon
Yep it will only count as one (1) megamile Sponsor/Partner,(you need 5 different partner/Sponsors to qualify for the 1,250 airmiles) ,but yes you will get 600 airmiles by buying 4 $150.00 Gift cards.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Ok now don't laugh but I filed for a divorce last week,,this is a good thing and I've waited 20 years to do it.
> Sooooooooooooo........................... I asked them (lawyer) can I use my Westjet Mastercard as a form of payment and they said YES!
> Got to get those points and companion flights somehow.
> Hugs Mel


No laughing here! I hope you get enough for a flight somewhere wonderful!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Dylemma1 said:


> it's been a long day and I have read all the posts but brain is tired, is the concenus that if we buy 4 sobeys gift cards we can get 600 am but it only counts once for the mega miles?



Just remember there's only 3 days you can actually buy the gift cards!  I forgot which at the moment..


----------



## Disney Addicted

Just in case anyone is wondering... Sobey's and Sobey's Pharmacy are counted as ONE not two shopping partners. Below is copied from Facebook:




Madonna Leah  Is sobeys pharmacy and sobeys two partners?
Manage
Like
· Reply · 5h



AIR MILES Canada  Hi Madonna, Sobeys Pharmacy and Sobeys are considered as one partner for the Mega Miles promotion. You will have to visit 3 or 5 different Partners and use applicable coupons to qualify for this promotion. We hope this will help you take advantage of this promotion successfully!
Manage
Like
· Reply · 5h



Dena Thomas  Just wondering will Needs be a separate partner from Sobeys and Sobeys pharmacy??
Manage
Like
· Reply · 4h



AIR MILES Canada Dena Thomas Hi Dena, Needs and Sobeys will count as 2 different Partners. Using both will provide 2 of your 5 Partner offers.
Sobeys and Sobeys Pharmacy will count as the same Partner so using both will only be 1 Partner. Hope that helps!
Manage
Like
· Reply · 3h · Edited



Dena Thomas  Thanks
Manage
Like
· Reply · 3h



AIR MILES Canada Dena Thomas You are very welcome Dena!


----------



## kitntrip

I'm really confused about earning 600 AM on Sobeys gift cards? Where is everyone seeing this? Is it in a particular province?


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

its in the offers for Sobeys.  Both Sobeys around here - Kanata and Stittsville - neither have received the booklets and neither will honour the coupons until they get their own in the mail.  The Kanata staff had no idea what I was talking about - clearly Sobeys has not bothered to communicate to their own staff.  Hopefully they get this sorted out soon


----------



## damo

kitntrip said:


> I'm really confused about earning 600 AM on Sobeys gift cards? Where is everyone seeing this? Is it in a particular province?



Ontario.


----------



## Debbie

Days In the Sun said:


> Staples, you can do it online.  Enter the coupon number in the coupon code field and it pops up as megamiles, you can check it by clicking on the add/edit coupons field and it will popup something like this:
> 
> View attachment 307642


 Perfect! My sisters and I are getting my mom a shredder for Mother's Day, and I'm at a loss of time to shop. Thank you. 



Donald - my hero said:


> *Here's my update for my attempts to get some actual coupon booklets when i was in Toronto bright & early today ... There was a transport truck stalled on the side of Gardiner (for those who don't know the TO area think main *expressway* into the downtown core that is in a cement tunnel essentially, no shoulders, very few exits -- things like this lead to it being call the Gardiner Parking Lot) meaning i was later than usual but determined to hit up Rexall, Urban Fresh & Metro so i could compare booklets , here's what happened!*
> 
> *Stopped in the first Rexall and they had no booklets out yet "I could go look " uhm no I'm running late"*
> 
> *Charge up Yonge street and stop in Metro asked for the booklet, that resulted in an over the shoulder wave "over there somewhere, help yourself" so I snagged 2.*
> 
> *Sobeys Urban Fresh "no we don't do that here" while leaning on the big sign that says "earn MegaMiles here" I asked again and mentioned that the promo starts today "those get mailed but we don't give out Airmiles, never have" (the gazzillion chocolate bars that came into this house would prove that wrong!)  Okie dokie nevermind!*
> *
> Across to THAT Rexall and their answer "that doesn't start till April " uhm no it starts today" With a very loud sigh paged the manager who brought the box muttering about being on her coffee break hands me one and says "these are for customers only" uhm ok then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Finished up at the hospital and popped back into the first Rexall and the cashier saw me enter the store, stopped dead in her tracks and muttered (a tad too loudly) "AWW Crap i forgot AGAIN" (cleaned that one word up a bit to avoid a TOS) came back and gave me about 5!*
> 
> 
> **Side note, i did manage to get over 12,000 steps in *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah for the steps! And so glad you have a sense of humour over the senseless things that have happened. 



bababear_50 said:


> Ok now don't laugh but I filed for a divorce last week,,this is a good thing and I've waited 20 years to do it.
> Sooooooooooooo........................... I asked them (lawyer) can I use my Westjet Mastercard as a form of payment and they said YES!
> Got to get those points and companion flights somehow.
> Hugs Mel


Congratulations on all points!


----------



## Debbie

I just placed my Staples order, using the Mega Miles coupon code online. I was excited because 1) my sister suggested this for Mother's Day 2) the shredder was $2 cheaper than the ad I had in my hand 3) it counts for Mega Miles and 4) It include 50 bonus miles + the mega miles 10x base points. 1 Mega Miles partner done. Colour me happy.


----------



## Raimiette

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just a heads up on the Sobeys Pharmacy - the stittsville store says you must have one single product that costs $10 in your order.  This seems to match the front of the coupon, but the small details say 'total spend'.  They also refused the paper coupons I printed out and insisted they must be the glossy ones from their customer service.



The CSR must have been misinformed.  I literally just came from Sobeys and purchased 2 Aleve and 1 travel Tylenol to make up the $10 and the coupon worked completely fine and showed up on my receipt properly.

Also, I absolutely used a printed off coupon in black and white.  The cashier just asked, "Oh, is this is Airmiles coupon?" and I said yes and she put it through.

EDIT:  I should add, finished up my 5 today with some running around town.  This has been the easiest Airmiles promo for me so far.  Good luck and happy hunting to everyone else.


----------



## AngelDisney

Last time I tried to use Sobeys’ gift card at Sobeys Urban Fresh, I was told that it couldn’t be used there. I have checked and Sobeys Urban Fresh doesn’t seem to have its own gift cards. There is one Mega Miles coupon “buy $75 Sobeys gift card and get 75 AM”. Does it mean I can buy this from Sobeys Urban Fresh but I cannot use it there? I wonder whether I should get one or two gift cards from Sobeys Urban Fresh instead of getting the gift cards solely from Sobeys. This way I can have two coupons done!


----------



## Dylemma1

Mel, filing for a divorce is a big thing, congratulations.  I hope he's not going to ask for half your airmiles.


----------



## buyerbrad

bababear_50 said:


> Ok Ok
> I have calmed down--I must remember not everyone is an airmile megamile shopper BUT
> Tonight at Sobeys (Mississauga)
> Me:WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU HAVE NO AIRMILE MEGA MILE BOOKLETS!!!
> (note : At this point my middle son (the quiet reserved one) grabs the cart and dashes off to another cashier.
> Me: Get me a manager NOW!
> So I had my little 2 year old temper tantrum with the supervisor and manager and then I apologised.
> I brought up the airmiles mega site on my phone and had the head cashier scan the barcode
> I did the OTC offer. x 2--doing two cards this time around.
> scanned ok,,,,,,,, apologised to my son who actually just laughed at me.
> How can they run a megamiles promotion with signs and flyers hanging everywhere and have no coupon booklets?
> 
> On a positive note I did a shop at Foodland today and they had already torn out a pile of coupons ready for shoppers to use.
> And they have stacks of the coupon booklets.
> And some of their food prices were reasonable.
> 
> 
> My shop at the LCBO went well with the miles posting on the receipt and the decorative canister the Port came in was a nice added bonus.
> Bought two of these
> Buy one Ferreira Dona Antonia Tawny Reserve Port 750mL #157586, get 10 Miles
> They checked the code to make sure it was one of the airmiles mega miles promos for me also.
> 
> Anyone hear what Metro's promo is.?
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



I really feel bad for all of the people who face the brunt of your wrath on what seems like a more than regular basis over Airmiles. I personally find the constant complaining and venting on here quite tiresome.


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> Last time I tried to use Sobeys’ gift card at Sobeys Urban Fresh, I was told that it couldn’t be used there. I have checked and Sobeys Urban Fresh doesn’t seem to have its own gift cards. There is one Mega Miles coupon “buy $75 Sobeys gift card and get 75 AM”. Does it mean I can buy this from Sobeys Urban Fresh but I cannot use it there? I wonder whether I should get one or two gift cards from Sobeys Urban Fresh instead of getting the gift cards solely from Sobeys. This way I can have two coupons done!



Last time I had this issue with FreshCo, I called and confirmed with Sobeys customer service help line. I will try and call to get the point clarified tomorrow. The fine print on their website says that the Sobeys GC is honoured at all Sobeys... stores. Sobeys Urban Fresh should fall under the Sobeys banner although it may not. I think I've used a Sobeys card at the one near me before but I can't be 100% certain.

Sobeys Gift Cards make giving the perfect gift simple and effortless. They make ideal gifts for friends and family who love to entertain, or just love discovering good food and good food ideas. Sobeys Gift Cards are available in $25, $50 and $100 denominations. Or you can custom load a card with any dollar value from $5 to $250. Gift Cards are redeemable at all Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, FreshCo, Thrifty Foods and Price Chopper locations across Canada. _(Please note, these gift cards are not accepted at Marketplace IGA locations in B.C.)_

I'm just reading an article about the opening of the Sobeys Urban Market in Ottawa and it appears to be a Sobeys brand and should take the Sobeys GC. Will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## ottawamom

buyerbrad said:


> I really feel bad for all of the people who face the brunt of your wrath on what seems like a more than regular basis over Airmiles. I personally find the constant complaining and venting on here quite tiresome.



I'm sorry you find us tiresome. This is our safe place to come and vent with other like minded individuals who understand the frustrations we all face from time to time. We have lots of positive insightful tips to add as well. You have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Last time I had this issue with FreshCo, I called and confirmed with Sobeys customer service help line. I will try and call to get the point clarified tomorrow. The fine print on their website says that the Sobeys GC is honoured at all Sobeys... stores. Sobeys Urban Fresh should fall under the Sobeys banner although it may not. I think I've used a Sobeys card at the one near me before but I can't be 100% certain.
> 
> Sobeys Gift Cards make giving the perfect gift simple and effortless. They make ideal gifts for friends and family who love to entertain, or just love discovering good food and good food ideas. Sobeys Gift Cards are available in $25, $50 and $100 denominations. Or you can custom load a card with any dollar value from $5 to $250. Gift Cards are redeemable at all Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, FreshCo, Thrifty Foods and Price Chopper locations across Canada. _(Please note, these gift cards are not accepted at Marketplace IGA locations in B.C.)_
> 
> I'm just reading an article about the opening of the Sobeys Urban Market in Ottawa and it appears to be a Sobeys brand and should take the Sobeys GC. Will confirm tomorrow.


Thanks! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## ebharris

bababear_50 said:


> Ok Ok
> I have calmed down--I must remember not everyone is an airmile megamile shopper BUT
> Tonight at Sobeys (Mississauga)
> Me:WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU HAVE NO AIRMILE MEGA MILE BOOKLETS!!!
> (note : At this point my middle son (the quiet reserved one) grabs the cart and dashes off to another cashier.
> Me: Get me a manager NOW!
> So I had my little 2 year old temper tantrum with the supervisor and manager and then I apologised.
> I brought up the airmiles mega site on my phone and had the head cashier scan the barcode
> I did the OTC offer. x 2--doing two cards this time around.
> scanned ok,,,,,,,, apologised to my son who actually just laughed at me.
> How can they run a megamiles promotion with signs and flyers hanging everywhere and have no coupon booklets?
> 
> On a positive note I did a shop at Foodland today and they had already torn out a pile of coupons ready for shoppers to use.
> And they have stacks of the coupon booklets.
> And some of their food prices were reasonable.
> 
> 
> My shop at the LCBO went well with the miles posting on the receipt and the decorative canister the Port came in was a nice added bonus.
> Bought two of these
> Buy one Ferreira Dona Antonia Tawny Reserve Port 750mL #157586, get 10 Miles
> They checked the code to make sure it was one of the airmiles mega miles promos for me also.
> 
> Anyone hear what Metro's promo is.?
> 
> 
> Hugs Mel



I’m wondering if the LC in Manitoba is like the LCBO in Ontario in terms of receipts-any Manitoba people here who may know? I did two separate transactions today (my card and my husbands) and the cashier scanned the coupons, but nowhere on the receipt does it say anything about miles. Just shows the airmiles number...


----------



## Aladora

I was looking at the offers for other provinces and I have to admit to being SUPER jealous at all the liquor offers you guys are getting!


----------



## bababear_50

buyerbrad said:


> I really feel bad for all of the people who face the brunt of your wrath on what seems like a more than regular basis over Airmiles. I personally find the constant complaining and venting on here quite tiresome.



I am just too sensitive,,yes your post upset me and made me cry....
I am sorry my posts upset you and you have a right to share how you feel,,
 BUT so do I and I will continue to do so.

Mel


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I'm sorry you find us tiresome. This is our safe place to come and vent with other like minded individuals who understand the frustrations we all face from time to time. We have lots of positive insightful tips to add as well. You have to take the good with the bad.



And not only that, it serves as a heads up to others who may face the same situation.  How many people have been cheated out of their Air Miles only to not bother with going after them? People on this board show that it is important to go after what you are owed and give great advice on how get resolution.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Last time I had this issue with FreshCo, I called and confirmed with Sobeys customer service help line. I will try and call to get the point clarified tomorrow. The fine print on their website says that the Sobeys GC is honoured at all Sobeys... stores. Sobeys Urban Fresh should fall under the Sobeys banner although it may not. I think I've used a Sobeys card at the one near me before but I can't be 100% certain.
> 
> Sobeys Gift Cards make giving the perfect gift simple and effortless. They make ideal gifts for friends and family who love to entertain, or just love discovering good food and good food ideas. Sobeys Gift Cards are available in $25, $50 and $100 denominations. Or you can custom load a card with any dollar value from $5 to $250. Gift Cards are redeemable at all Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, FreshCo, Thrifty Foods and Price Chopper locations across Canada. _(Please note, these gift cards are not accepted at Marketplace IGA locations in B.C.)_
> 
> I'm just reading an article about the opening of the Sobeys Urban Market in Ottawa and it appears to be a Sobeys brand and should take the Sobeys GC. Will confirm tomorrow.



Have they even tried to see if the cash will accept the Sobeys GC? I’m in Mtl where there’s no Sobeys or Foodland and I was able to use my Foodland GC at my local IGA. The cashier didn’t know what Foodland was but I told her to try to see if her cash will accept it since it’s owned but Sobeys like IGA and it went thru with no issue.


----------



## tinkerone

buyerbrad said:


> I really feel bad for all of the people who face the brunt of your wrath on what seems like a more than regular basis over Airmiles. I personally find the constant complaining and venting on here quite tiresome.


Ouch.  That's a bit extreme.  Maybe this is not the thread for you.  

I appreciate hearing from different venues on what issues I may run into and how I can avoid them.  I certainly don't look at it as constant complaining and venting.  Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## AngelDisney

bababear_50 said:


> I am just too sensitive,,yes your post upset me and made me cry....
> I am sorry my posts upset you and you have a right to share how you feel,,
> BUT so do I and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Mel


Mel, I enjoy reading your hunting adventures! It’s amusing sometimes and I don’t find anything negative about reading them. You always write in a humourous way and once I read about your second son turned away (I could actually visualize it), I started laughing aloud. Please continue with what you have been doing, venting or no!


----------



## kimbert

So I am in NS and a heads up to others: I (like others) was also planning on using the Staples coupon in the booklet for ink... well to my surprise the "coupon" in the booklet shows the Staples logo and then says "Visit airmiles.ca/megamiles to get Staples Bonus Miles offers". Sigh. Luckily I am not OUT of ink and just low, but seriously?

Also I'm jealous of all the other provinces' Sobeys offers. We have the pharmacy one here, so that's good. But our big one? It's spend $150 or more and get 95 AM (only valid Mar. 22-28 and limited to 1 offer per collector account). Not on gift cards like other places, but just spending in the store. My husband works at Sobeys so he buys what we need daily, I hardly ever go in and spend $150 at once, plus our GC stock was low and I was hoping to collect a few points on buying more soon!

Will make do with what offers we have though. Happy Hunting.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Raimiette said:


> The CSR must have been misinformed.  I literally just came from Sobeys and purchased 2 Aleve and 1 travel Tylenol to make up the $10 and the coupon worked completely fine and showed up on my receipt properly.



Ditto.  Bought two items and receipt clearly says Air Miles Mega Miles Promotion, 20 miles. 

On another note, I was trying all day to play a children's place order online and it wouldn't go through. By the time the system errors were resolved, half of my items in my basket were gone/sold out. Grrr.

I activated my 20 Mastercard transactions and my 4 Irving gas transactions, plus that Sobeys one.


----------



## damo

bababear_50 said:


> I am just too sensitive,,yes your post upset me and made me cry....
> I am sorry my posts upset you and you have a right to share how you feel,,
> BUT so do I and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Mel




Can you imagine how boring this thread would be if all that happened was we posted how many points we got?  Variety is the spice of life!  Please continue to post as you had been....this is a discussion board, after all, not a glowing reports board.  Up until this point, it had been wonderfully civil and hopefully it will remain so.


----------



## isabellea

bababear_50 said:


> I am just too sensitive,,yes your post upset me and made me cry....
> I am sorry my posts upset you and you have a right to share how you feel,,
> BUT so do I and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Mel



I'm like the other regulars on this thread and love your posts and input Mel! Yes there's negativity sometimes on this thread and can be from anyone but never against someone else as it should be! This is a public forum, everyone is free to read or not the threads. I don't like drama and people shaming and I think this thread is so not that!


----------



## Raimiette

bababear_50 said:


> I am just too sensitive,,yes your post upset me and made me cry....
> I am sorry my posts upset you and you have a right to share how you feel,,
> BUT so do I and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Mel



I must admit I thought your initial reaction was a bit extreme.  They just didn't have booklets, it's not like they were trying to scam you out of any points or anything and yelling at a CSR for such a thing is really out of line (my sister works in retail and I feel so badly for her sometimes).  BUT then you advise you apologized for your reaction (hopefully not just to the manager but to the initial CSR as well) which means you realized you overreacted and attempted to fix your mistake which redeems you.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Raimiette said:


> I must admit I thought your initial reaction was a bit extreme.  They just didn't have booklets, it's not like they were trying to scam you out of any points or anything and yelling at a CSR for such a thing is really out of line (my sister works in retail and I feel so badly for her sometimes).  BUT then you advise you apologized for your reaction (hopefully not just to the manager but to the initial CSR as well) which means you realized you overreacted and attempted to fix your mistake which redeems you.



After being on this forum for a couple of years now, and getting to "know" regular posters, I can assure you these posts are all in jest.  It's like when you email someone, it's hard to make sure the tone is appropriate so the recipient doesn't get all upset and interpret it incorrectly.  I think that is honestly what has happened here.


----------



## ottawamom

AngelDisney said:


> Last time I tried to use Sobeys’ gift card at Sobeys Urban Fresh, I was told that it couldn’t be used there. I have checked and Sobeys Urban Fresh doesn’t seem to have its own gift cards. There is one Mega Miles coupon “buy $75 Sobeys gift card and get 75 AM”. Does it mean I can buy this from Sobeys Urban Fresh but I cannot use it there? I wonder whether I should get one or two gift cards from Sobeys Urban Fresh instead of getting the gift cards solely from Sobeys. This way I can have two coupons done!



Just spoke with the CSR at Sobeys corporate and she confirmed that the GC you will purchase at Sobeys Urban Fresh is the exact same GC you can purchase at Sobeys. It is good at Urban Fresh, Sobeys, Foodland and FreshCo. to name just a few. 

Note: you will need to use the Urban Fresh coupon at Urban Fresh and the Sobeys coupon at Sobeys. CSR made sure to point that little tidbit out to me so I thought I would just pass it along in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## damo

Raimiette said:


> I must admit I thought your initial reaction was a bit extreme.  They just didn't have booklets, it's not like they were trying to scam you out of any points or anything and yelling at a CSR for such a thing is really out of line (my sister works in retail and I feel so badly for her sometimes).  BUT then you advise you apologized for your reaction (hopefully not just to the manager but to the initial CSR as well) which means you realized you overreacted and attempted to fix your mistake which redeems you.



Them not having booklets meant that if you didn't personally have the coupon from the internet or app, you couldn't use it.  A store running a promotion based on printed coupons should certainly have the coupons.  Not everyone has access to or the ability to print e-coupons. Seems ridiculous that a huge store like Sobeys wouldn't have them.  Even the little Shell kiosk that I went to had a stack of booklets at their cash.

Some specific stores have a real history of dragging their heels with Air Miles.  It can be very frustrating when you go out of your way to shop there and you can't accomplish what you went for.


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> Just spoke with the CSR at Sobeys corporate and she confirmed that the GC you will purchase at Sobeys Urban Fresh is the exact same GC you can purchase at Sobeys. It is good at Urban Fresh, Sobeys, Foodland and FreshCo. to name just a few.
> 
> Note: you will need to use the Urban Fresh coupon at Urban Fresh and the Sobeys coupon at Sobeys. CSR made sure to point that little tidbit out to me so I thought I would just pass it along in case anyone was wondering.



Is there an Urban Fresh in Ottawa? While in Ottawa mostly for AM (shh don't tell my kids that) next weekend, I might as well optimize my bonus AM! Already have planned to stop by the Shell that offers 5AM/5$ (will buy GC as end of school year teacher gifts), Sobeys for the GC and Rexall for 40AM/40$ coupon. Luckily DH is on board when the payout is good.


----------



## isabellea

I also wanted to post that my first Mega Miles AM posted on my account! The AM from my Children Place online order placed early yesterday morning already posted.


----------



## Debbie

buyerbrad said:


> I really feel bad for all of the people who face the brunt of your wrath on what seems like a more than regular basis over Airmiles. I personally find the constant complaining and venting on here quite tiresome.


Really? I find the posts amusing, informative, and quite like a 'family'. I definitely don't find them tiresome. Without this group of people, I'd never have been able to save enough points for: 2 flights, Disneyworld tickets x3, 2 park Universal ticket, a wonderful play with drinks in Halifax for DD and her SO for Christmas, cineplex tickets...... 



bababear_50 said:


> I am just too sensitive,,yes your post upset me and made me cry....
> I am sorry my posts upset you and you have a right to share how you feel,,
> BUT so do I and I will continue to do so.
> 
> Mel


I'm sorry that you were upset, but glad that you will continue to post all of your adventures, Mel. 



AngelDisney said:


> Mel, I enjoy reading your hunting adventures! It’s amusing sometimes and I don’t find anything negative about reading them. You always write in a humourous way and once I read about your second son turned away (I could actually visualize it), I started laughing aloud. Please continue with what you have been doing, venting or no!


 Another giggle from the adult son rushing away. LOL 

I had two opportunities to stop and get booklets yesterday, but decided to wait after reading posts here. I will get the booklet, but over the weekend, I'll likely print the coupons that I need. Do we need coupons for the LCBO purchases in the store, or will they automatically go on with the Mega Miles when we check out (assuming the shelves are marked with the AM logo)?


----------



## Raimiette

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> After being on this forum for a couple of years now, and getting to "know" regular posters, I can assure you these posts are all in jest.  It's like when you email someone, it's hard to make sure the tone is appropriate so the recipient doesn't get all upset and interpret it incorrectly.  I think that is honestly what has happened here.



I disagree.  I have been a long time lurker and have got to "know" posters as well and I have no doubt the interaction occurred exactly as she described it.  Having said that, she apologized and seemed to understand she overreacted so it's all good.



damo said:


> Them not having booklets meant that if you didn't personally have the coupon from the internet or app, you couldn't use it.  A store running a promotion based on printed coupons should certainly have the coupons.  Not everyone has access to or the ability to print e-coupons. Seems ridiculous that a huge store like Sobeys wouldn't have them.  Even the little Shell kiosk that I went to had a stack of booklets at their cash.
> 
> Some specific stores have a real history of dragging their heels with Air Miles.  It can be very frustrating when you go out of your way to shop there and you can't accomplish what you went for.



I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on this.  I still don't think it's that big of a deal (certainly not enough to yell at someone who can't magically make the books appear lol).  I would agree they should have the booklets but if they don't, well that's annoying but it's a minor inconvenience at worst.


----------



## damo

Disney Addicted said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering... Sobey's and Sobey's Pharmacy are counted as ONE not two shopping partners. Below is copied from Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna Leah  Is sobeys pharmacy and sobeys two partners?
> Manage
> Like
> · Reply · 5h
> 
> 
> 
> AIR MILES Canada  Hi Madonna, Sobeys Pharmacy and Sobeys are considered as one partner for the Mega Miles promotion. You will have to visit 3 or 5 different Partners and use applicable coupons to qualify for this promotion. We hope this will help you take advantage of this promotion successfully!
> Manage
> Like
> · Reply · 5h
> 
> 
> 
> Dena Thomas  Just wondering will Needs be a separate partner from Sobeys and Sobeys pharmacy??
> Manage
> Like
> · Reply · 4h
> 
> 
> 
> AIR MILES Canada Dena Thomas Hi Dena, Needs and Sobeys will count as 2 different Partners. Using both will provide 2 of your 5 Partner offers.
> Sobeys and Sobeys Pharmacy will count as the same Partner so using both will only be 1 Partner. Hope that helps!
> Manage
> Like
> · Reply · 3h · Edited
> 
> 
> 
> Dena Thomas  Thanks
> Manage
> Like
> · Reply · 3h
> 
> 
> 
> AIR MILES Canada Dena Thomas You are very welcome Dena!



This seems very strange since when you click on the offers by partner page (in Manitoba and SK), Sobey's and Sobey's Pharmacy come up as two separate partners.  I'm trying to find where this is posted on the facebook page to see if there are any further comments but can't find it.  Can you give me instructions on where it is posted?  Do you need to like the page in order to see those comments?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*** oops need to edit this *

*What i was trying to say and realized there was NO question even i was messed up:*
*@damo (and everyone else who has poised the question) regarding why in Ontario the Sobeys Pharmacy coupon is consider still using only ONE partner coupon. NOW this is purely speculation on my part so take it with a grain of salt!!*

*When Optimum was just a baby promo many (MANY) years ago we were cashing in those points at least 4 times a year (back in the days when there was no reason to let them ride because the cash out reached a max) because our family takes a fair bit of RX meds and those were included. Eventually the Ontario College of Pharmacy came out and said no rewards could be offered on medications so that stopped -- bummer since that was how Santa did his stocking stuffing!!! So my pondering is does this fall under the same conditions?? I'm not 100% sure because if that was the case we wouldn't be able to earn AM or PC points on any OTC products and we DO!*

*Again, speculation on the Duck's part that will allow me to accept it! My plan of attack is to buy a gift card at Urban Fresh and turn around and use THAT to make the purchase (we don't need nor can we afford a $150 card so this is a cheaper Sobeys offer to use!)*


----------



## mort1331

buyerbrad said:


> I really feel bad for all of the people who face the brunt of your wrath on what seems like a more than regular basis over Airmiles. I personally find the constant complaining and venting on here quite tiresome.


Let me help you out and steer you towards some great facebook and other sites that you can enjoy more than our community here.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Let me help you out and steer you towards some great facebook and other sites that you can enjoy more than our community here.


*I was just going to say that!!!!!! *


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*many hugs to our sweet @bababear_50 *  Don't let some random person just stomp into our AirMiles party and make you sad!  HMPH!    AM collecting is serious business!  Sorry for party rocking!    *turns up the music and dances wildly*

I will remain hopeful that I will be able to earn *something* for MegaMiles as my DH took our truck to the mechanic yesterday for what was supposed to be a cleaning of the battery terminals.  JUST as he was pulling into the bay, the water pump EXPLODED...  all over the shop...      we have a great mechanic but he has to obviously charge realistic prices so....  $1000 surprise!  at this rate we will be eating to the bottom of the chest freezer before I get to do another giant load-down shopping trip...  the breakfast conversation was, "So IF we happen to need to buy tires before April 12th... ummm there may be AirMiles..." 

So I totally understand everyone's dilemmas with the SO's about AM hunting!!!  LOL I am happily dancing about the amount I earned earlier this week at  Safeway  So I'm staying positive!


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *When Optimum was just a baby promo many (MANY) years ago we were cashing in those points at least 4 times a year (back in the days when there was no reason to let them ride because the cash out reached a max) because our family takes a fair bit of RX meds and those were included. Eventually the Ontario College of Pharmacy came out and said no rewards could be offered on medications so that stopped -- bummer since that was how Santa did his stocking stuffing!!! So my pondering is does this fall under the same conditions?? I'm not 100% sure because if that was the case we wouldn't be able to earn AM or PC points on any OTC products and we DO!*



I'm always surprised when I go to Rexall that you can get AM for OTC medications. In QC, any product with a DIN are excluded from reward programs. I thought it was a federal law but it looks like it's provincial.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Stopped in at my local Rexall today to do 2 of the Spend $30 get $10 offers...I asked about the booklets and she said they did not get their shipment...she said hopefully they will have them next week....I am just going to print off the offers that I think I will use and do my shopping next Saturday  - I am hoping to have completed shopping at 5 sponsors....I will have the AMEX 20 transaction as an extra.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

buyerbrad said:


> I really feel bad for all of the people who face the brunt of your wrath on what seems like a more than regular basis over Airmiles. I personally find the constant complaining and venting on here quite tiresome.



Like stated before, I'm sure many of us " AirMile Enthusiasts " would be happy to show you other threads you can troll on   I'm going to hit ignore, so I don't have to read anymore trolling posts that are nothing more than you being a keyboard warrior and trying to get under someones skin


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Trying not to come across as the parent here but i think the horse is dead and we could get back to our hunting tips & reports (both positive AND negative!) The thing i LOVE about this and the weekly thread is the sense of community that we have built up and that we tend to keep it, what i like to refer to as, "Mickey Friendly" (let's be honest you all know i said DONALD in my head  ) I love this group and the push it gives me to get thru what are at times very rough patches in my life. I look forward to Wednesdays when i can update the flyer links and point out particularly good (or epic BAD) offers.*

*I'm working on updating the first page of this thread with some answers and some FAQs and I would appreciate if anyone wants to tell me what they'd like to have there so it's handy!*


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Is there an Urban Fresh in Ottawa? While in Ottawa mostly for AM (shh don't tell my kids that) next weekend, I might as well optimize my bonus AM! Already have planned to stop by the Shell that offers 5AM/5$ (will buy GC as end of school year teacher gifts), Sobeys for the GC and Rexall for 40AM/40$ coupon. Luckily DH is on board when the payout is good.



Sobeys Urban Fresh is on Metcalfe St @ Lisgar. If you are in the downtown core it's easy to walk to. There is on street parking in the area and a parking garage underneath the building.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Just spoke with the CSR at Sobeys corporate and she confirmed that the GC you will purchase at Sobeys Urban Fresh is the exact same GC you can purchase at Sobeys. It is good at Urban Fresh, Sobeys, Foodland and FreshCo. to name just a few.
> 
> Note: you will need to use the Urban Fresh coupon at Urban Fresh and the Sobeys coupon at Sobeys. CSR made sure to point that little tidbit out to me so I thought I would just pass it along in case anyone was wondering.


Thanks ottawamom! This is great!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok gang, the Duck is quite pleased (i mean BEYOND pleased) with what i just managed to get from Airmiles after letting them know the exact Urban Fresh i had trouble with yesterday and just how hard it is for me to get there --- OH--EM--GEE I was told to not (overly) share it with others but you are my family! I now possess a link to (sitting down) EVERY. SINGLE.COUPON. for --- THE ENTIRE COUNTRY!!!!!*


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang, the Duck is quite pleased (i mean BEYOND pleased) with what i just managed to get from Airmiles after letting them know the exact Urban Fresh i had trouble with yesterday and just how hard it is for me to get there --- OH--EM--GEE I was told to not (overly) share it with others but you are my family! I now possess a link to (sitting down) EVERY. SINGLE.COUPON. for --- THE ENTIRE COUNTRY!!!!!*


Now are those good for all, or do you have to be in those provinces to use them. IE. Sobeys Atlantic coupon used in Ontario?


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Now are those good for all, or do you have to be in those provinces to use them. IE. Sobeys Atlantic coupon used in Ontario?


*Other than the ones that require on-line sign up (IGA, HBC & Online Survey thingee) the shopping will need to happen in the province the coupon is from. There are ways around this though -- you just need to find someone who is willing to do the physical shopping while presenting YOUR card. This happened last promo and some have offered again this time -- I have a list (still small yet) in post # 5*


----------



## bababear_50

Back to airmiles mega miles
I have such a small car that it almost has to be on empty to meet the Shell deal,,but I am trying 
my best to get it done this weekend..................
Have a great March Break everyone.
My thanks for everyone's kindness and sharing.
Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Back to airmiles mega miles
> I have such a small car that it almost has to be on empty to meet the Shell deal,,but I am trying
> my best to get it done this weekend..................
> Have a great March Break everyone.
> My thanks for everyone's kindness and sharing.
> Hugs Mel


I can just see you pushing your car into the Station to make sure you can get the airmiles . Dh put $50 in ours yesterday and it was less than 3/4 of a tank. Gas has been so high!


----------



## Debbie

I was in to Shell this afternoon. In London (don't know if it is all over), you get 3 cents off/litre with an airmiles card. I went in to pay and asked for the Mega Miles books. I tore out the coupon, she scanned it and handed it back to me with "You can use this up to 6 times." Because we are driving to pick up/drop off our granddaughter every other week, we'll be able to get those extra 10 airmiles a couple of times. Small things make me happy!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Ok gang, the Duck is quite pleased (i mean BEYOND pleased) with what i just managed to get from Airmiles after letting them know the exact Urban Fresh i had trouble with yesterday and just how hard it is for me to get there --- OH--EM--GEE I was told to not (overly) share it with others but you are my family! I now possess a link to (sitting down) EVERY. SINGLE.COUPON. for --- THE ENTIRE COUNTRY!!!!!*



Not to burst your bubble but they handed that same link to me yesterday. That's how I knew about the Metro coupon. It is a very handy link (could be extremely useful 150 days from now)


----------



## Raimiette

Just a head's up.  A new Metro coupon has shown up on the Ontario Mega Miles page:  “Get 50 Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles” usable March 22-25.

Good for an easy redemption for the promo if you have the cash miles to spare.  Sadly I can't use this as I don't get back to Canada until the 27th (my vacation plans are really stunting my Airmiles game lol)


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Not to burst your bubble but they handed that same link to me yesterday. That's how I knew about the Metro coupon. It is a very handy link (could be extremely useful 150 days from now)


*No bubble burst-- and i was just waiting till i had access to my desktop to share it! (first post now gang!)*


----------



## Dylemma1

I think we yell and over react some times because we are frustrated because we expect stores/managers/checkout people to actually have a clue about what their are supposed to know.... btw often it's because of other peoples yelling that makes it better for the next people
I love reading people's rants and often see myself in their shoes....


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Other than the ones that require on-line sign up (IGA, HBC & Online Survey thingee) the shopping will need to happen in the province the coupon is from. There are ways around this though -- you just need to find someone who is willing to do the physical shopping while presenting YOUR card. This happened last promo and some have offered again this time -- I have a list (still small yet) in post # 5*



What about the one for signing up at a new IGA account in Quebec?  There doesn't seem to be a purchase involved there.  Can people in the rest of the country sign up?  I wonder if it is cross referenced with other Sobey accounts?


----------



## Dylemma1

Just tried booking thru airmiles hub to use as one of the 5 shops, had a terrible time on the website spent about 30 minutes trying to figure it out, it seems to have locked the previous information somewhere (used a diff airmiles card before) so it kept saying this email was used for on a different account kept trying different email addresses I even checked to make sure it was the same one I use for the airmiles card but I believe travel hub has their own system.. anyhow got really frustrated and decided to call travel hub.  they didn't offer to help me figure out what was happening but just booked the hotel for me online so my question is 
will that count as a shop as it says on the coupon has to be travel hub online....


----------



## tinkerone

Dylemma1 said:


> Just tried booking thru airmiles hub to use as one of the 5 shops, had a terrible time on the website spent about 30 minutes trying to figure it out, it seems to have locked the previous information somewhere (used a diff airmiles card before) so it kept saying this email was used for on a different account kept trying different email addresses I even checked to make sure it was the same one I use for the airmiles card but I believe travel hub has their own system.. anyhow got really frustrated and decided to call travel hub.  they didn't offer to help me figure out what was happening but just booked the hotel for me online so my question is
> will that count as a shop as it says on the coupon has to be travel hub online....


I had a very similar issue yesterday.  Was ordering from Loews through the AM portal and it keep telling me my email was in use and to put in a password.  I went to forgot password and it told me the email was not registered.  Online chat was no help. It was very frustrating.  Plus, to make it even worse, my cart kept empting on me and I would put the items back in and they would disappear again.  They really need to fix their portals.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Have to see if these will count towards Onyx


*I think this question got lost in the shuffle, sorry! According to the FAQs, yes and if the StB is any indication it will happen immediately when the miles are credited*

*Q: Will the Miles I get from MEGA MILES count towards my qualification for Gold/Onyx® status?
A: The Miles you get from participating in MEGA MILES will count towards your 2019 Gold/Onyx status.

*


----------



## Days In the Sun

Raimiette said:


> Just a head's up.  A new Metro coupon has shown up on the Ontario Mega Miles page:  “Get 50 Bonus Miles when you use 95 Cash Miles” usable March 22-25.
> 
> Good for an easy redemption for the promo if you have the cash miles to spare.  Sadly I can't use this as I don't get back to Canada until the 27th (my vacation plans are really stunting my Airmiles game lol)



Just adding the visual to what ottawamom and Raimiette have posted, sorry if it's a duplicate, didn't have time to read through everything.


----------



## rella's fan

Does anybody know when the Staples airmiles usually post?  My daughter bought a new iPhone there today 
(spent $1000) and when I went to use the coupon out of the booklet I didn't notice it didn't have a bar code.  The instore coupon they had said 10 airmiles but the one on the website said 10X so I want to make sure right away that we got all the miles we were supposed to.


----------



## Dylemma1

Are the sobeys gift cards in $150 denominations? will it count if I get 3 $50 gift cards or do I just buy a blank one and load it with $150.00


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> Does anybody know when the Staples airmiles usually post?  My daughter bought a new iPhone there today
> (spent $1000) and when I went to use the coupon out of the booklet I didn't notice it didn't have a bar code.  The instore coupon they had said 10 airmiles but the one on the website said 10X so I want to make sure right away that we got all the miles we were supposed to.


*I've found that Staples is pretty erratic at posting miles --- sometimes the next day, other times not until i chase them down. If this was me I'd be either going back to the store and asking if they could please do a refund and then let me repurchase it using the correct coupon OR i would phone Airmiles and ask them if they can help out. I have no idea what coupon you would have used in store but i do know that the code you *should* be able to see on your receipt is 9004 and since this is for a LOT of miles you should have received 1000/40 * 10 = 250 miles plus it is one coupon towards the 1250 total you shouldn't wait to chase them down. *

*I know a couple of people shopped on Thursday, let's see if they can help by telling you what is on their receipts ...@Disney Addicted @ottawamom *


----------



## Donald - my hero

Dylemma1 said:


> Are the sobeys gift cards in $150 denominations? will it count if I get 3 $50 gift cards or do I just buy a blank one and load it with $150.00


*The terms on the coupon don't explicitly say it needs to be one card (there have been times when it does say exactly what you need to use) but this is the type of miles that will show on the receipt so don't leave until you get the miles. If you're lucky you should be able to find a cashier who will let you try the 3 $50 cards and see if it works. Me? I'd be buying the $150 to make sure i've used the coupon correctly though.*


----------



## pigletto

In case anyone is wondering about the LCBO coupons ..
Dh went and bought 2 bottles of the wine in two separate transactions for me yesterday. No physical coupon needed to be used. He used my airmiles card for one and his for the other. There was no indication of airmiles or bonus on either receipt. They posted over night (LCBO is always fast), and the 5 bonus miles for the offer are showing on each airmile account. Just wanted to let others know how it worked and what to expect.


----------



## isabellea

rella's fan said:


> Does anybody know when the Staples airmiles usually post?  My daughter bought a new iPhone there today
> (spent $1000) and when I went to use the coupon out of the booklet I didn't notice it didn't have a bar code.  The instore coupon they had said 10 airmiles but the one on the website said 10X so I want to make sure right away that we got all the miles we were supposed to.





Donald - my hero said:


> *I've found that Staples is pretty erratic at posting miles --- sometimes the next day, other times not until i chase them down. If this was me I'd be either going back to the store and asking if they could please do a refund and then let me repurchase it using the correct coupon OR i would phone Airmiles and ask them if they can help out. I have no idea what coupon you would have used in store but i do know that the code you *should* be able to see on your receipt is 9004 and since this is for a LOT of miles you should have received 1000/40 * 10 = 250 miles plus it is one coupon towards the 1250 total you shouldn't wait to chase them down. *
> 
> *I know a couple of people shopped on Thursday, let's see if they can help by telling you what is on their receipts ...@Disney Addicted @ottawamom *



I did the Staple offer on Thursday and on my receipt it's written No coupon BEG: 90040 with -0.01 as an amount next to it. My receipt is in French so BEG is for Bureau en Gros. I would assume that the code is the same. If you don't have that code, I would go back.


----------



## rella's fan

Mine says   Staples Coupon No.: 89343


----------



## rella's fan

So frustrating, I guess I'll drive back to Staples - I don't know why they wouldn't have put the actual Staples coupon in the booklet like all the rest of them


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> So frustrating, I guess I'll drive back to Staples - I don't know why they wouldn't have put the actual Staples coupon in the booklet like all the rest of them


*It's not uncommon during these promos to have a LOT more coupons up on the website instead of in the booklet. I *think* you're in Ontario?*

*Here's the direct link to all of those coupons*
*Ontario MM coupons*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Ok, colour the Duck a tad laxy & extremely tired today so I don't want to search thru the 2 threads but i know SOMEONE was looking for a place to get away during March Break and was hoping to either use AM or get AM? Here's a suggestion that will let you earn miles, count towards one online shop AND  save you $$ WAGJAG -- you can get some AMAZING deals that include meals, attraction tickets.*
*Example:*
*All options include:

Free WiFi
One $70 dining voucher at Ruth`s Chris Steak House
One $30 dining voucher at DaGiorgio Italian Eatery
One $20 dining voucher at Outback Steakhouse
One $20 dining voucher at East Side Marios`s Italian Eatery & Bar
One $15 dining voucher for IHOP Restaurant
Admission passes for 2 people to Chocolate FX Tour & Tasting
One $25 slot voucher for Fallsview Casino or Casino Niagara
Niagara Falls Fun Zone Family Pass : Attraction Admissions for up to four to: Mini Putt Shipwreck Adventure, Mystic Maze of Mirrors, Screaming Tunnels Haunted House, Screaming Tunnels Torture Chamber
Captain Jack's Family Pass - Attraction Admissions for up to four to: Lazer Maze, Pirate themed glow-in-the-dark mini putt, Cannon Ball Blaster, Time 
Check this site out for more fun!
WAGJAG Niagara Falls Packages
*


----------



## kimbert

rella's fan said:


> So frustrating, I guess I'll drive back to Staples - I don't know why they wouldn't have put the actual Staples coupon in the booklet like all the rest of them



I'm sorry you have to deal with this - I did just post something about this the other day, but I specified Nova Scotia, so perhaps it is all the Staples coupons. They are NOT in my book - it directs you to the website, so you have to print it from the website first and take it in.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was *trying* to clean up the post that currently has images of the coupon booklets by replacing them with direct links to each region when i noticed that there appear to be some slight errors. I would like it if you could please check the link for your region to see if they make sense before i delete the images. You'll need to scroll thru the whole list within your region since a few seem to start with all the LCBO ones!*

*Post with direct links to coupons*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was *trying* to clean up the post that currently has images of the coupon booklets by replacing them with direct links to each region when i noticed that there appear to be some slight errors. I would like it if you could please check the link for your region to see if they make sense before i delete the images. You'll need to scroll thru the whole list within your region since a few seem to start with all the LCBO ones!*
> 
> *Post with direct links to coupons*



The link for QC is correct.


----------



## Debbie

Dylemma1 said:


> Are the sobeys gift cards in $150 denominations? will it count if I get 3 $50 gift cards or do I just buy a blank one and load it with $150.00


Since the wording on the coupon is _Spend $150 on *a* Sobeys Gift Card_, _get 150 Bonus Miles_, I will buy a $150 gift card. Since we don't have a Foodland (or Sobeys) near me, it should last for a bit. I'll save my Foodland shop for after next weekend, though, and that will take at least $60 off.


----------



## Days In the Sun

rella's fan said:


> Mine says   Staples Coupon No.: 89343



I'm not sure why you have a different number but I typed your code in on Staples' website and it says its for MegaMiles so I am guessing you are fine.  If you haven't gone back already, why not call the store and ask first????  Just a thought.


----------



## rella's fan

Thanks everybody, drove back to Staples and got it sorted out - returned the phone and rebought it - only took an hour, lol.


----------



## isabellea

rella's fan said:


> Thanks everybody, drove back to Staples and got it sorted out - returned the phone and rebought it - only took an hour, lol.



And what is your coupon code now?


----------



## mernin

I did a staples online order on 03/08 while the ink was on sale and used the mega miles coupon. Got an email this am that one of the inks was not in stock so I’ll be under the total now for the coupon . I’ve emailed to ask if they can sub in another color...hoping they do that before they send it out.


----------



## damo

Air Miles Canada Facebook page has said that Safeway and Safeway Pharmacy are two different partners.


----------



## rella's fan

I printed the 90040 one out and brought it with me


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've found that Staples is pretty erratic at posting miles --- sometimes the next day, other times not until i chase them down. If this was me I'd be either going back to the store and asking if they could please do a refund and then let me repurchase it using the correct coupon OR i would phone Airmiles and ask them if they can help out. I have no idea what coupon you would have used in store but i do know that the code you *should* be able to see on your receipt is 9004 and since this is for a LOT of miles you should have received 1000/40 * 10 = 250 miles plus it is one coupon towards the 1250 total you shouldn't wait to chase them down. *
> 
> *I know a couple of people shopped on Thursday, let's see if they can help by telling you what is on their receipts ...@Disney Addicted @ottawamom *


 
Sorry I've been out all day. My staples receipt shows Staples Coupon No: 90040 right after the subtotal line on the receipt.


----------



## ottawamom

damo said:


> Air Miles Canada Facebook page has said that Safeway and Safeway Pharmacy are two different partners.



 They are in Manitoba. In Ontario they are considered as One. Another fine point which Airmiles is going to have people tripping up on.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> They are in Manitoba. In Ontario they are considered as One. Another fine point which Airmiles is going to have people tripping up on.



Yes, earlier on they said that Sobeys and Sobeys pharmacy are one partner, so that is quite confusing since Sobeys is not just in Ontario and the website shows them as two for provinces other than Ontario..


----------



## Days In the Sun

mernin said:


> I did a staples online order on 03/08 while the ink was on sale and used the mega miles coupon. Got an email this am that one of the inks was not in stock so I’ll be under the total now for the coupon . I’ve emailed to ask if they can sub in another color...hoping they do that before they send it out.



In the very least I hope they honour the price for you when the stock comes in so you can reorder.

I ordered yesterday for in-store pickup and within 30 minutes I had an email that an item was out of stock (not ink) and the rest of the order was ready.  Funny part is that their system still says they have them.  Anyway, I cancelled and reordered for delivery so hopefully the order will all arrive.


----------



## ebharris

Historically, do the 1250 bonus miles ever appear in the accounts before the end date of the promotion? I’ve done two x 5 (my card, my husbands) and my mom has offered to do 5 for me. I’m just curious when these extra points could possibly show up!


----------



## isabellea

ebharris said:


> Historically, do the 1250 bonus miles ever appear in the accounts before the end date of the promotion? I’ve done two x 5 (my card, my husbands) and my mom has offered to do 5 for me. I’m just curious when these extra points could possibly show up!



I wouldn't count on it. Usually they post the AM for those big promotions the same day for everybody.


----------



## hdrolfe

Last year's megamiles posted on July 21. I wouldn't count on getting them before mid-July.


----------



## ebharris

hdrolfe said:


> Last year's megamiles posted on July 21. I wouldn't count on getting them before mid-July.



July? Even though the promotion ends in April? 

This completely ruins my planning-I will have enough points for 3 universal passes but we are going in July!


----------



## AngelDisney

ebharris said:


> July? Even though the promotion ends in April?
> 
> This completely ruins my planning-I will have enough points for 3 universal passes but we are going in July!


Last year’s Mega Miles took place in the month of May I think. Jacqueline hopefully can confirm this. She always keeps records of AM events. I believe miles were posted around third week of July.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> Historically, do the 1250 bonus miles ever appear in the accounts before the end date of the promotion? I’ve done two x 5 (my card, my husbands) and my mom has offered to do 5 for me. I’m just curious when these extra points could possibly show up!


*Any miles that are on the specific coupons *should* post fairly soon but the big bonus won't post until MUCH later -- they need to give all of the sponsors enough time to submit the information they've collected. *
*From the FAQs:*
*Q: When will the Miles be added to my Collector Account?
A: The Bonus Miles you get from each Partner offer, as well as the Bonus Miles you get from using offers at 3 or 5 different Partners, will be deposited into your Collector Account within 120 days after the promotion ends.

Partners Miles and Miles you receive for using 3 or 5 offers may be deposited in your Collector Account at different times.


As other posters mentioned above it could take a very long time to see them show up in your account, mine didn't post until August 17th after MANY online chats & eventually a phone call.  A common thread for those of us who have to chase down miles is the online shopping thru the airmiles portal and doubly problematic if you have a Staples purchase (notoriously bad for the bonus miles posting).
*


----------



## Donald - my hero

AngelDisney said:


> Last year’s Mega Miles took place in the month of May I think. Jacqueline hopefully can confirm this. She always keeps records of AM events. I believe miles were posted around third week of July.


*YUP, i was scanning thru last year's thread and my account to see what happened and the first reported sighting of the miles was July 13th. I keep everything, even pulled out my extra copy of the coupon booklet to have a look *


----------



## hdrolfe

Last year the promotion was until May 31st. Started posting the bonus July 13, so we could get lucky around Mother's Day. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ebharris

hdrolfe said:


> Last year the promotion was until May 31st. Started posting the bonus July 13, so we could get lucky around Mother's Day. Fingers crossed!



I’ll cross my fingers, and I’ll do one more coupon to help my case as one of the ones I did was the online shop.

Thanks everybody! Fingers crossed, and toes crossed too


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've found that Staples is pretty erratic at posting miles --- sometimes the next day, other times not until i chase them down. If this was me I'd be either going back to the store and asking if they could please do a refund and then let me repurchase it using the correct coupon OR i would phone Airmiles and ask them if they can help out. I have no idea what coupon you would have used in store but i do know that the code you *should* be able to see on your receipt is 9004 and since this is for a LOT of miles you should have received 1000/40 * 10 = 250 miles plus it is one coupon towards the 1250 total you shouldn't wait to chase them down. *
> 
> *I know a couple of people shopped on Thursday, let's see if they can help by telling you what is on their receipts ...@Disney Addicted @ottawamom *



I'm sorry!  I don't get on here every day.  I just read the above post now.  On my Staples receipt it says "Staples Coupon No.: 90040"

BTW, the booklet mentions the Staples coupon BUT you have to print it out online.  It has to be the 10x one, not just 10 air miles.

As above, I would definately take the receipt and proper coupon back to Staples and ask them to refund and repurchase.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *The terms on the coupon don't explicitly say it needs to be one card (there have been times when it does say exactly what you need to use) but this is the type of miles that will show on the receipt so don't leave until you get the miles. If you're lucky you should be able to find a cashier who will let you try the 3 $50 cards and see if it works. Me? I'd be buying the $150 to make sure i've used the coupon correctly though.*



Don't let the Cashier try to tell you the miles will show up later if they are not on your receipt.  That is so NOT true.  (Except for Staples).  If the AM are not on the receipt, you won't receive them.  Sometimes I have to argue (Foodland in Courtice) with the Cashier to manually give me the air miles.  Drives me crazy!!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

rella's fan said:


> So frustrating, I guess I'll drive back to Staples - I don't know why they wouldn't have put the actual Staples coupon in the booklet like all the rest of them



I know, right?!


----------



## AngelDisney

ebharris said:


> I’ll cross my fingers, and I’ll do one more coupon to help my case as one of the ones I did was the online shop.
> 
> Thanks everybody! Fingers crossed, and toes crossed too


It is safer to get the 6th coupon done. Last year many have problems with the airmilesshop purchases.


----------



## pigletto

I don’t want to have to do an extra coupon because I don’t want to have to spend anymore money. I really hope my airmilesshops coupons work without issue. I’ve already done my shop at Amazon and Indigo.

So far I have that one completed on my card, and an L.C.B.O offer. I will be getting a $150 gift card at Sobey’s for anther coupon, and then using it to spend $60 at Foodland for another coupon. Finally I’ll be filling up at Shell for the final offer. That will finish the offers on my card.


----------



## sablebomb

momof2gr8kids said:


> This Mega Miles will be easy peasy!
> Wondering if I should open up a new account for my hubby too....


hmmmmm- didn't even think of doing that!
I think it will be easy too. 
Sobeys, Needs, Irving, Pharmasave, and Children's Place..... and just for good measure- air miles shops.


----------



## ebharris

Disney Addicted said:


> Don't let the Cashier try to tell you the miles will show up later if they are not on your receipt.  That is so NOT true.  (Except for Staples).  If the AM are not on the receipt, you won't receive them.  Sometimes I have to argue (Foodland in Courtice) with the Cashier to manually give me the air miles.  Drives me crazy!!!!!



Is Staples the only exception to this? There are no miles on my liquor store bill...I’m in Manitoba.

I solved my crisis re: the miles not arriving in time. My parents said they’d order the universal passes for me and then I’ll just let them use my miles in exchange for using theirs-even though they said “just use them.” By the way, they have 18 000 miles and didn’t know they had any


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I don’t want to have to do an extra coupon because I don’t want to have to spend anymore money. I really hope my airmilesshops coupons work without issue. I’ve already done my shop at Amazon and Indigo.
> 
> So far I have that one completed on my card, and an L.C.B.O offer. I will be getting a $150 gift card at Sobey’s for anther coupon, and then using it to spend $60 at Foodland for another coupon. Finally I’ll be filling up at Shell for the final offer. That will finish the offers on my card.


*I'm paddling the same boat as you! We can't spend any extra $$$ Both of the online shops you used are usually extremely good with posting, I've found as soon as i get the e-mail notification of shipping that the miles from Amazon post.Indigo is usually within days of ordering. I've registered both MC and AMEX thru the main account and will be doing the Metro cash miles, Rexall and the Sobey's $10.00 pharmacy. The new card i opened for StB .. buying a $75 card at Urban Fresh (can't afford the 150!!), Sobeys pharmacy $10, Metro Cash, Rexall and one fill-up at Shell.*

* There is one freebie offer that i've used for both cards though that you might as well try as well. After you sign up you can go back into your account and add your Airmiles card #  I didn't even fill out the address field, it wasn't flagged as required. This offer will be my *insurance policy* for both accounts.*


----------



## Donald - my hero

damo said:


> What about the one for signing up at a new IGA account in Quebec?  There doesn't seem to be a purchase involved there.  Can people in the rest of the country sign up?  I wonder if it is cross referenced with other Sobey accounts?



*Sorry, this question slipped past me! I signed up both of our cards for this as i mentioned in the post above, there is no indication anywhere that you need to live in Quebec, in fact the address field isn't even flagged as required. It isn't associated with the Sobeys accounts i have for both cards either, totally separate. Fingers crossed it works because it's my insurance coupon on both accounts *


----------



## AngelDisney

Just to double check. When purchasing more than one Sobeys gift card, should I ring as separate transactions? I can only use the coupon 4 times maximum, right? I may have to switch to Price Choppers for grocery shopping if I get more gift cards. There is one near where my mom lives. I am on the last one from the previous Foodland bonus offer. It’s not easy to use them up when they can’t be used to buy other gift cards.


----------



## pigletto

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm paddling the same boat as you! We can't spend any extra $$$ Both of the online shops you used are usually extremely good with posting, I've found as soon as i get the e-mail notification of shipping that the miles from Amazon post.Indigo is usually within days of ordering. I've registered both MC and AMEX thru the main account and will be doing the Metro cash miles, Rexall and the Sobey's $10.00 pharmacy. The new card i opened for StB .. buying a $75 card at Urban Fresh (can't afford the 150!!), Sobeys pharmacy $10, Metro Cash, Rexall and one fill-up at Shell.*
> 
> * There is one freebie offer that i've used for both cards though that you might as well try as well. After you sign up you can go back into your account and add your Airmiles card #  I didn't even fill out the address field, it wasn't flagged as required. This offer will be my *insurance policy* for both accounts.*
> View attachment 308420


Thank you! I will do this offer on all three cards (Mine, Dh’s, DD’s) as insurance as well. I appreciate the help and all you do to keep this and the other thread running. Thank you.


----------



## isabellea

ebharris said:


> Is Staples the only exception to this? There are no miles on my liquor store bill...I’m in Manitoba.
> 
> I solved my crisis re: the miles not arriving in time. My parents said they’d order the universal passes for me and then I’ll just let them use my miles in exchange for using theirs-even though they said “just use them.” By the way, they have 18 000 miles and didn’t know they had any



Not all merchants show the AM on the receipt and sometimes they show the base but not the bonus AM. For example yesterday we went to Nickels (a restaurant that offers AM and has a coupon for MM in QC) and my AM card # is on my receipt but no AM. 

I wished our liquor store (SAQ) was offering AM!!


----------



## xtinelizabeth

The offer that gives you 10 bonus miles for signing up to convert your HBC rewards card to airmiles.. is there anything else that I have to do?? It took me to the enrollment form and I filled it out with my AM # .  do I need to purchase anything.   It just felt so easy and I didn't have to spend anything so it makes me feel a bit uneasy lol..


----------



## damo

xtinelizabeth said:


> The offer that gives you 10 bonus miles for signing up to convert your HBC rewards card to airmiles.. is there anything else that I have to do?? It took me to the enrollment form and I filled it out with my AM # .  do I need to purchase anything.   It just felt so easy and I didn't have to spend anything so it makes me feel a bit uneasy lol..



No purchase necessary.


----------



## pigletto

xtinelizabeth said:


> The offer that gives you 10 bonus miles for signing up to convert your HBC rewards card to airmiles.. is there anything else that I have to do?? It took me to the enrollment form and I filled it out with my AM # .  do I need to purchase anything.   It just felt so easy and I didn't have to spend anything so it makes me feel a bit uneasy lol..


I belive that is all that is required. It’s a simple one and a lot of people did it for the STB promotion. 
To piggy back on this question, does anyone know if this offer will work if you sign up for HBC rewards at the same time as agreeing to convert the airmiles ? Nobody in my household preciously had an HBC card so I just signed myself up for one, and then agreed to covert to airmiles on the same sign up form. Is that enough?


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> I belive that is all that is required. It’s a simple one and a lot of people did it for the STB promotion.
> To piggy back on this question, does anyone know if this offer will work if you sign up for HBC rewards at the same time as agreeing to convert the airmiles ? Nobody in my household preciously had an HBC card so I just signed myself up for one, and then agreed to covert to airmiles on the same sign up form. Is that enough?



That worked for the STB promotion too.


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks to Donald  I've now done 3! And haven't spent anything. The IGA sign up, the HBC sign up and signing up for the surveys, then doing one survey. I will be going to Shell for gas tonight. Then just need one more... have to say thank you all because I was worried and now I'm thinking I'll be able to do this!


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm paddling the same boat as you! We can't spend any extra $$$ Both of the online shops you used are usually extremely good with posting, I've found as soon as i get the e-mail notification of shipping that the miles from Amazon post.Indigo is usually within days of ordering. I've registered both MC and AMEX thru the main account and will be doing the Metro cash miles, Rexall and the Sobey's $10.00 pharmacy. The new card i opened for StB .. buying a $75 card at Urban Fresh (can't afford the 150!!), Sobeys pharmacy $10, Metro Cash, Rexall and one fill-up at Shell.*
> 
> * There is one freebie offer that i've used for both cards though that you might as well try as well. After you sign up you can go back into your account and add your Airmiles card #  I didn't even fill out the address field, it wasn't flagged as required. This offer will be my *insurance policy* for both accounts.*
> View attachment 308420


I've been up and down my offers, and I can't see this one at all.


----------



## damo

Debbie said:


> I've been up and down my offers, and I can't see this one at all.



Go into the Quebec page and check the IGA offers.

Open a new account at www.IGA.net/en/myaccount , get 10 Bonus Miles!


----------



## rella's fan

I feel like I should know the answer - but can we buy gift cards with Sobey's cards?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

If you sneak it in with a grocery shop and use that gift card as part of the payment...you should be able to use it for that.  If your wanting to just use it as a single payment on a gift card...probably not


rella's fan said:


> I feel like I should know the answer - but can we buy gift cards with Sobey's cards?


----------



## Aladora

damo said:


> Go into the Quebec page and check the IGA offers.
> 
> Open a new account at www.IGA.net/en/myaccount , get 10 Bonus Miles!



Ugh, I did this and when I check my account I see this message:

"We can't validate your AIR MILES account number. Please, note that you will still receive your miles."

How much do you want to bet that this means it will not count towards MM promo?


----------



## ottawamom

I had that same comment on the 3 I did for my family unit. I was reading on another site that this was the same message Quebec residents were getting when they signed up. Having read that I feel confident that the AM should come through. The website says it will be well after the promotion ends however. Use this coupon as one of your insurance coupons that way if something goes wrong you weren't counting on it to get the full Mega Miles amount. Take screen shots of the page you enter your AM # into and save a copy of the email they send you with the link)

The way I rationalize my signing up. Whose to say we don't have a summer place in Quebec. I shop at Sobeys/Foodland all winter and go to IGA on my way to the cottage for the weekend. (I have neighbours who live in Ottawa but their family cottage is in the Lake of the Woods area Ontario/Manitoba border)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> I've been up and down my offers, and I can't see this one at all.





damo said:


> Go into the Quebec page and check the IGA offers.
> 
> Open a new account at www.IGA.net/en/myaccount , get 10 Bonus Miles!





Aladora said:


> Ugh, I did this and when I check my account I see this message:
> 
> "We can't validate your AIR MILES account number. Please, note that you will still receive your miles."
> 
> How much do you want to bet that this means it will not count towards MM promo?



*OOPS, my bad, thanks for pointing out my missing piece of info (don't know why you couldn't read the Duck's mind  ) and for answering the question! I've updated the first page to add information about the 3 *free* offers. I've also included the info about the AM number not being validated (same message for me on both cards) and mentioned that it should be treated as our "Insurance Coupon" until someone can confirm it has worked for a non-Quebec resident.*

*The post that has this information is here:*
*Info about 3 free offers*

*That post is also where you can find the names of the fellow hunters who are willing to do extra offers for those peeps who live in Airmile dry sections of the country!*


----------



## marchingstar

1. Shell (gas to get to and from our last vacation as a family of 2!)
2. airmilesshops (like I needed a reason to buy more cute baby gear!)
3. Staples (okay, this was a work purchase. But it's work I'm trying to expedite before baby is born!)
4. The Bay (auto-converting points. I don't really shop at The Bay very often, so this one is really just filler)
5. AmEx (to pay for all the baby-related purchases)

And just like that, I'm done MegaMiles 2018. I'll probably do a Safeway or Rexall coupon too, both as insurance and because I shop at those stores regularly anyways. (Future) babies sure do come with a ton of air miles!


----------



## mort1331

Donald you can add 2 more no cost ones to your list.
1. The hearing test, easy peasy and call before you may not have to take a friend and just get the 75 bonus miles. No cost just takes time approx. 10mins, and hey now I can figure out what my wife has been saying all along.
2. Prearrange funerals...no need for payment, just get some info give them some and all covered. Its not painful either. Just look up some of their locations and see if they are close by.
So you really can do 5 offers and have no out of pocket expense.


----------



## pigletto

This is my plan for our cards now..
Airmilesshops (Indigo and Amazon.. done)
L.C.B.O - (wine.. done)
Convert HBC points (done)
Shell (will do this week)
Sign up for IGA (done)
$150 Sobey’s card (will be done)


DH’s card
L.C.B.O (wine...done)
Shell (to be done)
Convert HBC points (done)
IGA sign up (done)
Foodland (use the Sobey’s gift card)
Rewardyouropinion (will be done)

DD’s card
L.C.B.O. (Wine.. done)
Shell (to be done)
Convert HBC points (done)
IGA sign up (to be done)
Foodland (use the Sobey’s gift card)
Rewardyouropinion (to be done).

So that gives us 6 offers on each card just in case.


----------



## hdrolfe

Stopped at Shell so I believe I'm done 4 now. I need a few more miles in my cash account and then hopefully I'll do the Metro one when it comes up. I'd like to do one more just in case, but money is super tight right now so I'm not sure I'll be able to.


----------



## Disney Addicted

ebharris said:


> Is Staples the only exception to this? There are no miles on my liquor store bill...I’m in Manitoba.



No, I guess not.  I always thought so but it turns out LCBO doesn't show them either.  But the grocery store ones are suppose to.



Donald - my hero said:


> *There is one freebie offer that i've used for both cards though that you might as well try as well. After you sign up you can go back into your account and add your Airmiles card #  I didn't even fill out the address field, it wasn't flagged as required. This offer will be my *insurance policy* for both accounts.*
> View attachment 308420





Aladora said:


> Ugh, I did this and when I check my account I see this message:
> 
> "We can't validate your AIR MILES account number. Please, note that you will still receive your miles."
> 
> How much do you want to bet that this means it will not count towards MM promo?





ottawamom said:


> I had that same comment on the 3 I did for my family unit. I was reading on another site that this was the same message Quebec residents were getting when they signed up. Having read that I feel confident that the AM should come through. The website says it will be well after the promotion ends however. Use this coupon as one of your insurance coupons that way if something goes wrong you weren't counting on it to get the full Mega Miles amount. Take screen shots of the page you enter your AM # into and save a copy of the email they send you with the link)
> 
> The way I rationalize my signing up. Whose to say we don't have a summer place in Quebec. I shop at Sobeys/Foodland all winter and go to IGA on my way to the cottage for the weekend. (I have neighbours who live in Ottawa but their family cottage is in the Lake of the Woods area Ontario/Manitoba border)



I had the same error message.  I saved a screen shot of the coupon code, as well as several screenshots from IGA and the e-mail from IGA.


----------



## isabellea

I'm from QC and when I registered DH at IGA.net with DH's card (I already have an account with them for when I order my grocery online), I got the same message.


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> Donald you can add 2 more no cost ones to your list.
> 1. The hearing test, easy peasy and call before you may not have to take a friend and just get the 75 bonus miles. No cost just takes time approx. 10mins, and hey now I can figure out what my wife has been saying all along.
> 2. Prearrange funerals...no need for payment, just get some info give them some and all covered. Its not painful either. Just look up some of their locations and see if they are close by.
> So you really can do 5 offers and have no out of pocket expense.



*OOOH Good looking ! I've added the Hearing test offer since it's good for everyone other than Quebec but not sure about the funeral planning one... I'm having trouble seeing if they have any locations other than the 6 in the GTA and if that's the case it's only an option for only some of us. *


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> I'm from QC and when I registered DH at IGA.net with DH's card (I already have an account with them for when I order my grocery online), I got the same message.



I was just reading on another site. Someone mentioned that the IGA sign up coupon was valid Mar 22 - April 12 (paper coupon from the flyer). @isabellea can you confirm this. The online coupon is definitely Mar 8 - April 12. This discrepancy may explain the "cannot validate" message. Airmiles should still honour the online coupon for MM as they are the one with the two different dates.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just read the fine print on the hearing test and it says the 75 miles offer is limited to adults 50 and over.  I'm 48 so that rules me out.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading on another site. Someone mentioned that the IGA sign up coupon was valid Mar 22 - April 12 (paper coupon from the flyer). @isabellea can you confirm this. The online coupon is definitely Mar 8 - April 12. This discrepancy may explain the "cannot validate" message. Airmiles should still honour the online coupon for MM as they are the one with the two different dates.



I did not experience the cannot validate message.

It is on the New Brunswick page as well online with the Mar 8 date.


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> I did not experience the cannot validate message.


me neither


----------



## shameless3

Hello,  if I go through airmilesshop.ca and order something from Staples (and use the staples code), does this count towards two offers or just the one for airmileshop?

Thanks!


----------



## isabellea

ottawamom said:


> I was just reading on another site. Someone mentioned that the IGA sign up coupon was valid Mar 22 - April 12 (paper coupon from the flyer). @isabellea can you confirm this. The online coupon is definitely Mar 8 - April 12. This discrepancy may explain the "cannot validate" message. Airmiles should still honour the online coupon for MM as they are the one with the two different dates.



The coupon that I got at IGA (it's not in the regular booklet but is on a separate loose sheet included in the booklet) has March 8-April 12 as dates and no coupon required. The 10 AM will be added to our AM account within 30 days after the offer ends. I am keeping the coupon in my files so if we ever need a proof, I will have it. 

The cannot validate message only came up with DH's account once I logged in again to his account. Not right after I registered him. 

I also checked my account that has been opened with them for years as I started ordering grocery when I was pregnant with my oldest who is now 8yo and I also have that 'Cannot validate' message. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you for the update. That's all very reassuring.


----------



## blue888

Woohoo. 5 offers I can use easily! Yay for grocery offers.  Safeway, Sobeys, IGA, Shell and Rexall. All count separately!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I just read the fine print on the hearing test and it says the 75 miles offer is limited to adults 50 and over.  I'm 48 so that rules me out.



*I'm tagging @mort1331 because i know he did this offer last time around and i don't think he's that ancient yet????*


----------



## Donald - my hero

shameless3 said:


> Hello,  if I go through airmilesshop.ca and order something from Staples (and use the staples code), does this count towards two offers or just the one for airmileshop?
> 
> Thanks!


*HI! Yes, that will count as your one coupon for Staples AND one of your airmilesshop transactions as well. There is a spot on the Staples site that you can put the coupon code. Just one word of warning, Staples is notoriously bad (i mean REALLY bad) at posting the bonus miles! I have needed to chase them down every single time they offer any bonus (the base miles *usually* post properly). Because of this i recommend you be meticulous in your record keeping. You'll need to have copies of any and all e-mails, pre-tax & shipping amount and date of transaction. *


----------



## shameless3

Donald - my hero said:


> *HI! Yes, that will count as your one coupon for Staples AND one of your airmilesshop transactions as well. There is a spot on the Staples site that you can put the coupon code. Just one word of warning, Staples is notoriously bad (i mean REALLY bad) at posting the bonus miles! I have needed to chase them down every single time they offer any bonus (the base miles *usually* post properly). Because of this i recommend you be meticulous in your record keeping. You'll need to have copies of any and all e-mails, pre-tax & shipping amount and date of transaction. *



Thank you!  I keep copies of my receipts and staple them to the coupon just in case.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just got an email from Airmiles letting me know that Mega Miles has started .... wow, just WOW, little slow on the draw gang!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> 1. Shell (gas to get to and from our last vacation as a family of 2!)
> 2. airmilesshops (like I needed a reason to buy more cute baby gear!)
> 3. Staples (okay, this was a work purchase. But it's work I'm trying to expedite before baby is born!)
> 4. The Bay (auto-converting points. I don't really shop at The Bay very often, so this one is really just filler)
> 5. AmEx (to pay for all the baby-related purchases)
> 
> And just like that, I'm done MegaMiles 2018. I'll probably do a Safeway or Rexall coupon too, both as insurance and because I shop at those stores regularly anyways. (Future) babies sure do come with a ton of air miles!



*Things much be reaching a fevered pitch in your household about now, how's the pregnancy progressing? You're right on track to get your MM done and to continue making more because ... diapers!!*

*ETA i was updating the online shopping info and noticed that Thyme Maternity has a 5X multiplier currently thru the portal*


----------



## disneyfreak89

I should have come here first!  I used 2 LCBO coupons today thinking they would count as 2 but apparently not since they are the SAME sponsor.   Oh well, I still got bonus AM and wine. 



ottawamom said:


> Just spoke with the CSR at Sobeys corporate and she confirmed that the GC you will purchase at Sobeys Urban Fresh is the exact same GC you can purchase at Sobeys. It is good at Urban Fresh, Sobeys, Foodland and FreshCo. to name just a few.



Can anyone tell me if the Sobey's Gift card actually says on the BACK of it where all it can be redeemed?  I'd like to buy one specifically to use at our local Freshco but don't want to go through all the trouble (driving 40kms to Sobey's) if they won't accept it at Freshco (I'm not good with confrontation)


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Stopped at Shell on my way home from work today (because the price was $1.11)...used my Mega Miles coupon...and as I was walking back to my van...slapped my head because I paid with cash instead of using my AMEX.  

I saw a post where someone went to Walmart and used the self checkout and paid for each item separately on her AMEX to get to her 20 transactions...I have 6, need 12 more....if the deadline gets closer and I do not have 20, I will visit Walmart...


----------



## ottawamom

disneyfreak89 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Sobey's Gift card actually says on the BACK of it where all it can be redeemed?  I'd like to buy one specifically to use at our local Freshco but don't want to go through all the trouble (driving 40kms to Sobey's) if they won't accept it at Freshco (I'm not good with confrontation)



Sobeys Gift Cards make giving the perfect gift simple and effortless. They make ideal gifts for friends and family who love to entertain, or just love discovering good food and good food ideas. Sobeys Gift Cards are available in $25, $50 and $100 denominations. Or you can custom load a card with any dollar value from $5 to $250. Gift Cards are redeemable at all Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, FreshCo, Thrifty Foods and Price Chopper locations across Canada. _(Please note, these gift cards are not accepted at Marketplace IGA locations in B.C.) Edit to add Sobeys Urban Fresh also falls under the Sobeys umbrella._

If you don't like confrontation just go to the website and print off what I've quoted above. If anyone challenges you suggest they try the card and see if it works. If they continue to challenge you pull out your printout and ask to speak with a supervisor.

When I first started using the Sobeys card at FreshCo I had to educated a few of the cashiers. Once they know it works the questions will stop.


----------



## star72232

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys Gift Cards make giving the perfect gift simple and effortless. They make ideal gifts for friends and family who love to entertain, or just love discovering good food and good food ideas. Sobeys Gift Cards are available in $25, $50 and $100 denominations. Or you can custom load a card with any dollar value from $5 to $250. Gift Cards are redeemable at all Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, FreshCo, Thrifty Foods and Price Chopper locations across Canada. _(Please note, these gift cards are not accepted at Marketplace IGA locations in B.C.) Edit to add Sobeys Urban Fresh also falls under the Sobeys umbrella._
> 
> If you don't like confrontation just go to the website and print off what I've quoted above. If anyone challenges you suggest they try the card and see if it works. If they continue to challenge you pull out your printout and ask to speak with a supervisor.
> 
> When I first started using the Sobeys card at FreshCo I had to educated a few of the cashiers. Once they know it works the questions will stop.



I will also add that Sobey's GC are notorious for not scanning properly.  That is sometimes why cashiers will say that the card doesn't work at FC, but they do.  They just need to key in the card number.


----------



## pigletto

I never had any issue at my Freshco with the cards. Luckily my store knew they could take them (I hate having to try and convince them too.)
Good news!! I did a search for Sobey’s pharmacies to see how far the one in Ancaster was from our tournament next weekend, and found there is one not far from Dh’s work (he works a half hour away). I had no idea it was there. So now we are scrapping the Sobey’s gift card altogether, and we won’t need to go to Foodland for the other two cards. I find Sobey’s overpriced, but I find Foodland absolutely ridiculous. Spending $10 at the Sobey’s pharmacy is a way better plan for us!


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm tagging @mort1331 because i know he did this offer last time around and i don't think he's that ancient yet????*


You have a great memory. I did do it last time for 150 just myself. And nope not 50 yet..but closing fast. Now i cant recall if there was an age limit last time


----------



## ebharris

Ugh! So dumb of me... I just did a sobeys shop and put it on the wrong airmiles card! I used my husband’s card but was suppoaed to use mine. Is there any way for them (sobeys or airmiles) to fix my error?


----------



## Donald - my hero

ebharris said:


> Ugh! So dumb of me... I just did a sobeys shop and put it on the wrong airmiles card! I used my husband’s card but was suppoaed to use mine. Is there any way for them (sobeys or airmiles) to fix my error?


*Don't think so unless you want to go and return the entire sale and do it using the correct card. *


----------



## ebharris

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't** think so unless you want to go and return the entire sale and do it using the correct card. *



Shoot! I didn’t think so. My fault for shopping without my list!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Hey everyone - just wondering in particular if anyone in the Ottawa area is having this same issue

I have 2 Sobeys nearby - Stittsville and Kanata.  Neither seem to be participating in Mega Miles.  The Stittsville one has the pharmacy and they would not accept the coupon I printed out for the $10 buy (I rehashed this in an earlier post).  Last Friday I asked the customer service/checkout that was open if they had the books and they literally had no idea what I was talking about.  Slow to start I accepted.  Well I went back there tonight because I'm sick and wanted cough syrup - figured I would use the pharm coupon.....no go - won't accept printout.  They literally don't know what it is and suggested I'm likely confusing it with a promotion at the Superstore!  I asked them about the gift card promo this weekend...same thing literally no idea what I was talking about.  Funny thing is that the flyer this week had a big banner for mega miles.

Are other Sobeys in Ottawa participating?  Sobeys does have corp vs franchise stores (I actually used to work for Sobeys head office so I know a thing about their operations) so I'm wondering if perhaps franchise stores are not participating?


----------



## osully

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hey everyone - just wondering in particular if anyone in the Ottawa area is having this same issue
> 
> I have 2 Sobeys nearby - Stittsville and Kanata.  Neither seem to be participating in Mega Miles.  The Stittsville one has the pharmacy and they would not accept the coupon I printed out for the $10 buy (I rehashed this in an earlier post).  Last Friday I asked the customer service/checkout that was open if they had the books and they literally had no idea what I was talking about.  Slow to start I accepted.  Well I went back there tonight because I'm sick and wanted cough syrup - figured I would use the pharm coupon.....no go - won't accept printout.  They literally don't know what it is and suggested I'm likely confusing it with a promotion at the Superstore!  I asked them about the gift card promo this weekend...same thing literally no idea what I was talking about.  Funny thing is that the flyer this week had a big banner for mega miles.
> 
> Are other Sobeys in Ottawa participating?  Sobeys does have corp vs franchise stores (I actually used to work for Sobeys head office so I know a thing about their operations) so I'm wondering if perhaps franchise stores are not participating?



Weird... I've never had an AM sponsor not take a coupon in the past year or so I have been collecting. I would ask to speak to a manager. As if they wouldn't just try scanning the coupon and seeing what happens! 

Now... the $150 GC 150AM coupon is only valid this coming Fri-Sun so I could see them telling you a coupon isnt valid. But otherwise that's so odd / rude!


----------



## Silvermist999

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Stopped at Shell on my way home from work today (because the price was $1.11)...used my Mega Miles coupon...and as I was walking back to my van...slapped my head because I paid with cash instead of using my AMEX.
> 
> I saw a post where someone went to Walmart and used the self checkout and paid for each item separately on her AMEX to get to her 20 transactions...I have 6, need 12 more....if the deadline gets closer and I do not have 20, I will visit Walmart...



I've used the Walmart self checkout before in order to fulfill the transactions needed for other air miles credit card offers in the past.  I would only split it up into 2 or 3 transactions at most.  I've also asked the cashier at the regular checkout to do the same.  Only when there's no lineup behind me though. 

At the office, I usually go down to the PATH system to get my morning coffee with colleagues but now I'll *try* to go down for an afternoon coffee as well.  I should have no problem doing both the MC and AMEX offers.


----------



## pigletto

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hey everyone - just wondering in particular if anyone in the Ottawa area is having this same issue
> 
> I have 2 Sobeys nearby - Stittsville and Kanata.  Neither seem to be participating in Mega Miles.  The Stittsville one has the pharmacy and they would not accept the coupon I printed out for the $10 buy (I rehashed this in an earlier post).  Last Friday I asked the customer service/checkout that was open if they had the books and they literally had no idea what I was talking about.  Slow to start I accepted.  Well I went back there tonight because I'm sick and wanted cough syrup - figured I would use the pharm coupon.....no go - won't accept printout.  They literally don't know what it is and suggested I'm likely confusing it with a promotion at the Superstore!  I asked them about the gift card promo this weekend...same thing literally no idea what I was talking about.  Funny thing is that the flyer this week had a big banner for mega miles.
> 
> Are other Sobeys in Ottawa participating?  Sobeys does have corp vs franchise stores (I actually used to work for Sobeys head office so I know a thing about their operations) so I'm wondering if perhaps franchise stores are not participating?


Weird. Dh and I were just commenting that we haven’t seen the books at our Sobey’s either. I wasn’t too surprised by this because my Sobey’s is awful when it comes to airmiles. They clearly don’t get any training on any of the promos. But maybe it’s not just my store?


----------



## Disney Addicted

disneyfreak89 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Sobey's Gift card actually says on the BACK of it where all it can be redeemed?  I'd like to buy one specifically to use at our local Freshco but don't want to go through all the trouble (driving 40kms to Sobey's) if they won't accept it at Freshco (I'm not good with confrontation)



I have used the GC at Sobey's, Foodland and FreshCo successfully last year when they had the $150 gets 150 AM.



Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I saw a post where someone went to Walmart and used the self checkout and paid for each item separately on her AMEX to get to her 20 transactions...I have 6, need 12 more....if the deadline gets closer and I do not have 20, I will visit Walmart...



LOL - great idea!  Thanks.


----------



## Aladora

pigletto said:


> Weird. Dh and I were just commenting that we haven’t seen the books at our Sobey’s either. I wasn’t too surprised by this because my Sobey’s is awful when it comes to airmiles. They clearly don’t get any training on any of the promos. But maybe it’s not just my store?



My local Thrifty Foods (in Victoria) does not have the books and everyone I spoke to about it had no idea what I was talking about. However, I pulled up the Mega Miles coupon on my phone and it scanned properly. I ended up finding the books at Staples.


----------



## pigletto

Aladora said:


> My local Thrifty Foods (in Victoria) does not have the books and everyone I spoke to about it had no idea what I was talking about. However, I pulled up the Mega Miles coupon on my phone and it scanned properly. I ended up finding the books at Staples.


Thank you. I think I will tell Dh if he gets any hassle to just nicely ask them to try to scan the code anyway. It will work and doesn't hurt them to try.


----------



## kitntrip

I was just looking at the new Sobeys west flyer starting tomorrow, and there's a 35 AM bonus when you buy a children's place gift card, so I can buy that, get the bonus AM and then use it later in the week at CP and get my Mega miles bonus.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just now took a closer look at the Sobeys ONTARIO flyer that ends TODAY and discovered something that slipped past me, sorry i didn't get a chance to point it out sooner. On the off chance that anyone has the time to slip out today and is wanting to use the cheaper MM coupon there are a few pharmacy related items that have bonus miles attached to them allowing you to do some double dipping. Moral of the story, the Duck needs to read the flyers instead of just posting links, sorry gang.*

**
**
**


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ok...now I have a question for Alberta / west collecting.  I see in the new flyer...my eye drops I faithly use have AM attached to them this week.  If I buy those...plus use the safeway pharmacy then want to use the regular safeway MM for another...does that count as one partner or two?


----------



## damo

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ok...now I have a question for Alberta / west collecting.  I see in the new flyer...my eye drops I faithly use have AM attached to them this week.  If I buy those...plus use the safeway pharmacy then want to use the regular safeway MM for another...does that count as one partner or two?



If you go into the Alberta site and click on offers by partners, Safeway Pharmacy and Safeway come up as two different partners.


----------



## AngelDisney

damo said:


> I did not experience the cannot validate message.



Same here! I entered my airmiles number. I didn’t enter my address and chose to receive newsletter and special offers.


----------



## Juice@13

Has any one done the rona offer in alberta i did give them coupon dont see code


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Things much be reaching a fevered pitch in your household about now, how's the pregnancy progressing? You're right on track to get your MM done and to continue making more because ... diapers!!*
> 
> *ETA i was updating the online shopping info and noticed that Thyme Maternity has a 5X multiplier currently thru the portal*



Fevered pitch, for sure! The pregnancy is going well, but I’m honestly ready for the baby to just be here already. 2 more months—hoping time will fly by.

Thanks for the tip! I ordered a bunch of baby clothes from bed bath and beyond earlier this week, and just got an email saying most of it was out of stock so my order was cancelled. So I have to add another shop to meet the mega miles coupon.


----------



## marchingstar

oh, a few more ideas for anyone trying to reach 20 purchases on AmEx or MasterCard:

- I pay library fines online, and break it into multiple 2 or 3$ purchases

- use your card to pay for parking, and if possible break it up too! so instead of paying 2 hours, I might pay 2 x 1 hour (assuming its the same price)

I personally love the coupons that require a certain number of transactions vs. a spend minimum!


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hey everyone - just wondering in particular if anyone in the Ottawa area is having this same issue
> 
> I have 2 Sobeys nearby - Stittsville and Kanata.  Neither seem to be participating in Mega Miles.  The Stittsville one has the pharmacy and they would not accept the coupon I printed out for the $10 buy (I rehashed this in an earlier post).  Last Friday I asked the customer service/checkout that was open if they had the books and they literally had no idea what I was talking about.  Slow to start I accepted.  Well I went back there tonight because I'm sick and wanted cough syrup - figured I would use the pharm coupon.....no go - won't accept printout.  They literally don't know what it is and suggested I'm likely confusing it with a promotion at the Superstore!  I asked them about the gift card promo this weekend...same thing literally no idea what I was talking about.  Funny thing is that the flyer this week had a big banner for mega miles.
> 
> Are other Sobeys in Ottawa participating?  Sobeys does have corp vs franchise stores (I actually used to work for Sobeys head office so I know a thing about their operations) so I'm wondering if perhaps franchise stores are not participating?





pigletto said:


> Weird. Dh and I were just commenting that we haven’t seen the books at our Sobey’s either. I wasn’t too surprised by this because my Sobey’s is awful when it comes to airmiles. They clearly don’t get any training on any of the promos. But maybe it’s not just my store?





Aladora said:


> My local Thrifty Foods (in Victoria) does not have the books and everyone I spoke to about it had no idea what I was talking about. However, I pulled up the Mega Miles coupon on my phone and it scanned properly. I ended up finding the books at Staples.





pigletto said:


> Thank you. I think I will tell Dh if he gets any hassle to just nicely ask them to try to scan the code anyway. It will work and doesn't hurt them to try.



*It does say on the Sobeys website and the AM site "at participating Sobeys locations" which i think is just CYA comment but if you're in a store where you KNOW they participate in the AM programme then they HAVE to participate in these big promos, they can't simply pick & choose which offers they will honour. The store i had trouble getting a booklet last week even had a big sign saying "Earn MegaMiles" that the 2 cashiers were literally leaning on as they told me they have never given out AM and the booklets would come in the mail. I always have trouble in that store (Urban Fresh on College at Bay for others) so i was on FB chat once i got home --- i prefer that to online chat for general comments/questions that aren't directly related to missing miles because it will DING to let me know when they have responded since i have had a few too many of thier chat sessions close out on me when i've missed them FINALLY showing up  -- and they wanted to know the specific store i had trouble at so they could refer it to the specific people who are handling this promo AND to pass up the chain to the department that is responsible for individual sponsors. *
*Long way of saying i would recommend letting AM know that certain stores are giving you a hassle so they can address the problem.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Sobeys MegaMiles offer about buying giftcards has been all over the radio this morning, and last night I believe as well (in Ottawa). So they had better not give a hard time doing that at least! I was going to use the $10 at the pharmacy but given the people having issues I will skip that one and hope for something else.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Sobeys MegaMiles offer about buying giftcards has been all over the radio this morning, and last night I believe as well (in Ottawa). So they had better not give a hard time doing that at least! I was going to use the $10 at the pharmacy but given the people having issues I will skip that one and hope for something else.



Which station/s? I'm trying to figure out how early tomorrow I will have to go out to get my GC's.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I picked up two new booklets at shell tonight and the Sobeys coupons are in them. Still none at Sobeys but yet as mentioned they have a big sign but staff is clueless


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Which station/s? I'm trying to figure out how early tomorrow I will have to go out to get my GC's.



I like to 105.3 Kiss FM and heard the commercial this morning and on the way home tonight


----------



## ottawamom

Sobeys shouldn't run out, should they? Most people will go in an just pick up one GC. I'm hoping most people would do something about it on the weekend ( or after work on Friday). I suppose if they ran out we could always get a rain check for the GC to get the AM when they are back in stock.


----------



## Days In the Sun

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys shouldn't run out, should they? Most people will go in an just pick up one GC. I'm hoping most people would do something about it on the weekend ( or after work on Friday). I suppose if they ran out we could always get a rain check for the GC to get the AM when they are back in stock.



No they shouldn't, how any company would run out of their own gift cards is beyond me, we are prepaying to shop in their stores.  However, last Foodland  gift card promo my local small, rural Foodland ran out, it's not the best run store.  I wouldn't expect a Sobey's store to run out.


----------



## AngelDisney

ottawamom said:


> Sobeys shouldn't run out, should they? Most people will go in an just pick up one GC. I'm hoping most people would do something about it on the weekend ( or after work on Friday). I suppose if they ran out we could always get a rain check for the GC to get the AM when they are back in stock.


I hope not! I am going out early to get them.


----------



## isabellea

Will get mine Saturday evening after we went to the museum and dinner and before we head back to Montreal so I really hope they don't ran out. I wonder if I should call? Usually we go to one of the Sobeys in Orleans but I'm willing to go to another one if necessary.


----------



## ottawamom

Don't worry people. I'm doped up on cold medications and a little paranoid at the moment. I have exactly two hours tomorrow to get out and get Urban Fresh, Jean Coutu and Sobeys done before my energy runs out and I'm back in bed. Airmiles or die. My new moto.


----------



## sablebomb

kitntrip said:


> I was just looking at the new Sobeys west flyer starting tomorrow, and there's a 35 AM bonus when you buy a children's place gift card, so I can buy that, get the bonus AM and then use it later in the week at CP and get my Mega miles bonus.



Anyone know any reason this wouldn't work???


----------



## sablebomb

I'm pretty new to all of this.  First time I've actually decided to go for the gold and try to get all necessary offers to get the max bonus miles!

That being said, as long as on my receipt it shows the bonus miles, it is safe to assume it worked and there should be no issues, right??  

I've used part of my airmiles shops last night, will use the other store shop tonight.  How can I confirm that these ones worked and will count towards my count?

THANKS!


----------



## damo

sablebomb said:


> I'm pretty new to all of this.  First time I've actually decided to go for the gold and try to get all necessary offers to get the max bonus miles!
> 
> That being said, as long as on my receipt it shows the bonus miles, it is safe to assume it worked and there should be no issues, right??
> 
> I've used part of my airmiles shops last night, will use the other store shop tonight.  How can I confirm that these ones worked and will count towards my count?
> 
> THANKS!



You pretty much have to wait and see if it comes up on your account.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Ooh


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just stopped at the Urban Fresh that gave me a hassle getting the booklet to buy the gift card BUT she wouldn't even sell me the danged thing because it's not working and she can't figure out how to help me ! this is a very important part of our mm hunt So now I need to go to another one that requires a subway and then streetcar ride, colour the Duck NOT IMPRESSED *


----------



## ottawamom

Road trip to Sobeys Urban Fresh, Sobeys and Jean Coutu. Jean Coutu was no issues. Was at Urban Fresh at 9:30 this morning. They scanned the coupon, my airmiles card took my payment. The receipt shows the PLU code but no AM show on the receipt. The girl at the store said this is how they were showing up. Ok fine, I move on to my next stop.

Sobeys. No GC anywhere around. Ask at customer service and she had a small stack of them. I do 1 with MM coupon. No AM show but the PLU code is there, OK. Do the next two GC (same AM account without the coupon because it's also a flyer deal) no AM. She manually adds the AM for the 3 cards to my AM account because she says it hasn't been working all morning.

Just then a supervisor comes by and says it should be working now. She processes GC on DH account and sure enough it is working. PLU code and AM show on the receipt.

I know I will get credit for all the purchases for MM as I have PLU codes on the receipts. My purchases at Sobeys are fine because she manually added the AM that didn't appear. My concern is the ones from Urban Fresh. I have the PLU codes for 3 (mine ,DH,DS) but I don't have anything other than the corner of the flyer (stating spend $75 get 75AM) for card #4.

I called Sobeys Customer service and they gave me the 120 days to post line. No help at all.

I hope they show up automatically next week otherwise I might be waiting for a long while to get them credited to my account.

Anyone else having similar experiences?


----------



## tinkerone

If we are from Ontario but use a coupon (I'm thinking IGA sign up) that is for Quebec, will it count as one of our MM offers?


----------



## Mabel67

Do you have to use the megamiles coupon, or just shop at the partner? For example Rexall. THe mega miles coupon is spend $40 get 40 bonus airmiles. But the Rexall flyer has spend $50 get 100 airmiles. Do I get both? the in-store and the coupon? Or do I have to use the megamiles coupon to get the partner for Megamiles? Thank you!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mabel67 said:


> Do you have to use the megamiles coupon, or just shop at the partner? For example Rexall. THe mega miles coupon is spend $40 get 40 bonus airmiles. But the Rexall flyer has spend $50 get 100 airmiles. Do I get both? the in-store and the coupon? Or do I have to use the megamiles coupon to get the partner for Megamiles? Thank you!!



*Yes you need to use a coupon either from the booklet or printed from the website,  you can find a link in the first post.  For Rexall if you wait till tomorrow,  spend $50 you will get the 100 AM from the flyer, give the MegaMiles  coupon and you will get another 40 AM since you've met that threshold. *


----------



## Mabel67

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yes you need to use a coupon either from the booklet or printed from the website,  you can find a link in the first post.  For Rexall if you wait till tomorrow,  spend $50 you will get the 100 AM from the flyer, give the club coupon and you will get another 40 AM since you've met that threshold. *



Wow! Thank you for clarifying!! I didn't know you could do both.
I'm a little nervous about the airmiles shops. Nothing really says that the airmiles were awarded, other than just waiting until they appear. Which might not be until after megamiles ends.

Thanks for the quick, knowledgeable reply!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No problem,  I'm out today so this is a bit hard to do on my phone so please excuse me if you think this is rude ... can I ask you to check out the first page,  read thru all of my posts and then let me know if there's anything else i should either be adding,  highlighting or clarifying? I want to make sure everyone is able to work the promo to it's fullest!!!*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I was just going to mention to people to double-down on the Rexall flyer + Mega Miles tomorrow.  I went to Rexall to see if I could buy a Rexall Gift Card to get the 100AM in the flyer but all GCs are excluded from the offer.  She said that $50spend tomorrow will give you the 100+40 as long as you have the coupon (they had lots there) so 140AM on $50 isn't too bad in Ontario lately

I've complained about Sobeys Stittsville quite a bit on here so this morning I went to the Kanata location and low and behold they had the Mega Miles booklets and the customer service lady was very informed (in fact a passionate AM collector).  I was able to get the GC offer for my card and my wife and the receipts show the offer.  Plus I used the Pharmacy offer spend $10 get 20 AM on 2 cough syrups that were each $5.49 buy 1 get 20AM


----------



## AngelDisney

The Hudson Bay Reward website is the worst reward website! I couldn’t check if I am still enrolled in the auto-convert to Airmiles program. If I am not, I cannot use the MM coupon. I believe either I have to call or complete the enrolment form again. I don’t believe I can get the AM again for doing it the second time. They don’t ask for password when accessing my account. This is not good at all! I saw I last redeem points a year ago, but I cannot find out if it’s an auto-convert transaction. Very helpless!


----------



## Gigi22

AngelDisney said:


> The Hudson Bay Reward website is the worst reward website! I couldn’t check if I am still enrolled in the auto-convert to Airmiles program. If I am not, I cannot use the MM coupon. I believe either I have to call or complete the enrolment form again. I don’t believe I can get the AM again for doing it the second time. They don’t ask for password when accessing my account. This is not good at all! I saw I last redeem points a year ago, but I cannot find out if it’s an auto-convert transaction. Very helpless!



I was wondering if I was still enrolled in the HBC auto-convert program too.  I’ve found that you can figure this out for yourself.  HBC sends out regular emails confirming the number of HBC points you have earned, and the converted points show up in your online Air Miles statement as being from HBC.


----------



## AngelDisney

Gigi22 said:


> I was wondering if I was still enrolled in the HBC auto-convert program too.  I’ve found that you can figure this out for yourself.  HBC sends out regular emails confirming the number of HBC points you have earned, and the converted points show up in your online Air Miles statement as being from HBC.


I seldom shop at Bay. That’s the problem!! Lol
I called and was told no, so I enrolled online. Just in case, I will also make a purchase since I have a gift card to use anyway. Thanks!


----------



## AngelDisney

For the Sobeys giftcards, do we get 300 miles for using the coupon? We are allowed to use it 4 times, right? I got 300 Miles each but was allowed to only use it three times maximum. I wonder whether I should try to get one more tomorrow. I didn’t print extra coupons for situation like this.


----------



## Silvermist999

Just curious, for those who've bought multiple Sobeys GCs, are you planning to use them for groceries, or to buy other gift cards later?

I rarely shop at Sobeys, it's about a 20 min drive away, and they don't price match.  I'm so tempted to get at least one $150 GC this time for the megamiles.


----------



## sablebomb

I used both NS offers for Children's place today.
bought the three graphic tees for 20 bonus miles.  The cashier input the code and it appears on my receipt.
Then I bought over $50.00 and I asked the cashier if she needed the coupon for the bonus miles.  She told me no, that one is automatic.  Foolishly I didn't ask any further questions.  I get home, look at my receipt and see she scanned my airmiles card but there is no coupon code on the receipt.  Does this mean that the second offer didn't get used?  or could it be automatic but I won't see it until it posts to my account (which I think says could be up to 6 weeks)?  

AUUGGHHHH!  I realize only one for Children's place will count towards my mega miles deal but since I used both (one as a back up) I'd like to get at least the normal bonus miles.

TIA!


----------



## sablebomb

Silvermist999 said:


> Just curious, for those who've bought multiple Sobeys GCs, are you planning to use them for groceries, or to buy other gift cards later?
> 
> I rarely shop at Sobeys, it's about a 20 min drive away, and they don't price match.  I'm so tempted to get at least one $150 GC this time for the megamiles.


this offer must only be in other provinces?  I don't have this one available in NS.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

AngelDisney said:


> For the Sobeys giftcards, do we get 300 miles for using the coupon? We are allowed to use it 4 times, right? I got 300 Miles each but was allowed to only use it three times maximum. I wonder whether I should try to get one more tomorrow. I didn’t print extra coupons for situation like this.



I bought a $150 GC today, gave her my coupon and my receipt only shows the 150 AM.  Does your receipt show the 300 AM?


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I bought a $150 GC today, gave her my coupon and my receipt only shows the 150 AM.  Does your receipt show the 300 AM?


Yes. It could be a glitch then.


----------



## Debbie

AngelDisney said:


> The Hudson Bay Reward website is the worst reward website! I couldn’t check if I am still enrolled in the auto-convert to Airmiles program. If I am not, I cannot use the MM coupon. I believe either I have to call or complete the enrolment form again. I don’t believe I can get the AM again for doing it the second time. They don’t ask for password when accessing my account. This is not good at all! I saw I last redeem points a year ago, but I cannot find out if it’s an auto-convert transaction. Very helpless!


I used to be an HBC member when we had Zellers. I don't as a rule shop at The Bay, and do not get emails (probably unsubscribed-or marked as spam- years ago). I called today, and I had 2 accounts-she even asked me about my address before this one (we've been here since 1989). She amalgamated the two cards-I have 290 points apparently-and ordered a new card for me. She gave me the number, so late in the promotion, I'll see if I can have the points go to airmiles. 

Is the HBC to airmiles a regular promotion? If I don't need it, I might save it for the next Mega Miles event.


----------



## AngelDisney

Debbie said:


> I used to be an HBC member when we had Zellers. I don't as a rule shop at The Bay, and do not get emails (probably unsubscribed-or marked as spam- years ago). I called today, and I had 2 accounts-she even asked me about my address before this one (we've been here since 1989). She amalgamated the two cards-I have 290 points apparently-and ordered a new card for me. She gave me the number, so late in the promotion, I'll see if I can have the points go to airmiles.
> 
> Is the HBC to airmiles a regular promotion? If I don't need it, I might save it for the next Mega Miles event.


I am not sure if it is a regular offer, but I vaguely remember there was a similar offer either for Mega Miles or Shop The Block a year or so ago. Probably the Duck is able to answer this when she is back from her MM hunting later today.


----------



## Silvermist999

sablebomb said:


> this offer must only be in other provinces?  I don't have this one available in NS.



I am in Ontario.


----------



## rella's fan

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I bought a $150 GC today, gave her my coupon and my receipt only shows the 150 AM.  Does your receipt show the 300 AM?



I bought 2 - $150 cards from Sobeys and my receipt shows 450 miles


----------



## Silvermist999

Could people also post which province they are in when they get the 300AM for the $150 gift card at Sobeys?  Also, was it early in the day when you purchased them?  Trying to decide if I should get more than one gift card, lol.


----------



## rella's fan

rella's fan said:


> I bought 2 - $150 cards from Sobeys and my receipt shows 450 miles



I'm in Ontario and went at 2:00


----------



## AngelDisney

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> I bought a $150 GC today, gave her my coupon and my receipt only shows the 150 AM.  Does your receipt show the 300 AM?


I purchased them in Thornhill, Ontario around 2:30 pm today. I bought 3 gift cards each at $150. I was told to ring as 3 separate transactions using the coupon each time. I asked to get one more after seeing it’s 300 AM each, but was told I could only use it three times even though the coupon stated 4 bonus offers max. I would go out and try to get one more after dinner for DD to use in London.


----------



## AngelDisney

rella's fan said:


> I bought 2 - $150 cards from Sobeys and my receipt shows 450 miles


Did you ring as two separate transactions?


----------



## juniorbugman

I bought 1 gift card and got 300 miles and my receipt shows the plu 31. Bonus I will have to go back and get more for that kind of deal.  Bought in Ajax, Ontario at 3:30pm


----------



## isabellea

I hope it will still be 300AM/GC tomorrow! If it is, I will buy 4 on my card and 4 on DH's card!


----------



## rella's fan

AngelDisney said:


> Did you ring as two separate transactions?



No, I didn't realize that I would have got another 150 doing separately - crap!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Sorry i didn't add the flyer rundown in here as well as the weekly thread to clear up this confusion gang! Gift card promo is in Ontario and it appears that people are getting double miles -- 1 from the flyer and 1 from the MM coupon. Sobeys system across the province was having trouble today and is gradually working again . I bought 1 $75.00 gift card from the Urban Fresh on Queens Quay at 3:45 and got 150 AM .. 2 separate lines that say buy 75 get 75 AND the PLU code for the  coupon. Just home from a very long day in the city so i won't get a chance to double check this thread till later, keep helping each other out *


----------



## ottawamom

I'm going back to Urban Fresh tomorrow morning to see if they can manually adjust my purchases from today. Worst case I'm OK with 75AM per card but I'm worried that the PLU code won't post properly and one of the GC I just ran through as a store purchase (no coupon) so I want 75AM for that one.


----------



## damo

So I just bought  two 150 gift cards here in Ontario.  They ran them through in one transaction and I only got 150 AM total.  Had to go to guest services and they just gave me another 150 points.

Edited to add that my daughter just went and purchased one and only got 150AM.  Sounds like the glitch has been unglitched.


----------



## AngelDisney

AngelDisney said:


> I purchased them in Thornhill, Ontario around 2:30 pm today. I bought 3 gift cards each at $150. I was told to ring as 3 separate transactions using the coupon each time. I asked to get one more after seeing it’s 300 AM each, but was told I could only use it three times even though the coupon stated 4 bonus offers max. I would go out and try to get one more after dinner for DD to use in London.


I went again to use the coupon the fourth time but only 150AM are showing on the receipt. So, it only worked three times for me. Hope it works the fourth time for the others!


----------



## ottawamom

Anyone do the Staples coupon instore and have your AM post yet. I did it last Thursday and Staples either posts within a day or they take about a week. I've passed both those now and I'm wondering what others have experienced. The coupon shows on  my receipt.


----------



## rella's fan

ottawamom said:


> Anyone do the Staples coupon instore and have your AM post yet. I did it last Thursday and Staples either posts within a day or they take about a week. I've passed both those now and I'm wondering what others have experienced. The coupon shows on  my receipt.



Used mine last Saturday and nothing yet


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

It is disappointing to see that some Sobeys were awarding 300AM for each $150 gift card.  I bought 3 GC today (2 this morning and one tonight) and my receipts show PLU 31, but only 150 AM on each....I asked and was told that it was only 150AM not 300AM...I will wait to see what posts, because to me, we should have received 300 AM, because anyone purchasing a $150 CG gets the 150AM, since we used our MM coupon, I think we should have received 150 bonus AM, for a total of 300AM...


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> It is disappointing to see that some Sobeys were awarding 300AM for each $150 gift card.  I bought 3 GC today (2 this morning and one tonight) and my receipts show PLU 31, but only 150 AM on each....I asked and was told that it was only 150AM not 300AM...I will wait to see what posts, because to me, we should have received 300 AM, because anyone purchasing a $150 CG gets the 150AM, since we used our MM coupon, I think we should have received 150 bonus AM, for a total of 300AM...


*While i was excited to see the bonus miles show on my receipt twice I won't believe it is anything other than a glitch until they show up in my account. Sobeys provided me with a ton of headaches for every other promo and this one is stacking up to follow suit. They seem to be constantly confused, don't get materials to their stores on time, their POS systems seem to be hit & miss with how they handle the coupons and it varies from one store to another, coupon worked here but not there. *

*I can see this leading to a bunch of headaches at the customer (dis)service for BOTH AM  & Sobeys once people start looking for the same rewards other people received. *


----------



## Silvermist999

AngelDisney said:


> I went again to use the coupon the fourth time but only 150AM are showing on the receipt. So, it only worked three times for me. Hope it works the fourth time for the others!



Ugh, didn't get the chance to drive to Sobeys tonight.  I wonder if it will still be 300AM tomorrow.  If not, won't be worth it to get a gift card which will take me a while to use up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Don't worry people. I'm doped up on cold medications and a little paranoid at the moment. I have exactly two hours tomorrow to get out and get Urban Fresh, Jean Coutu and Sobeys done before my energy runs out and I'm back in bed. Airmiles or die. My new moto.


*Can't resist sharing this!*
*



*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> Just curious, for those who've bought multiple Sobeys GCs, are you planning to use them for groceries, or to buy other gift cards later?
> 
> I rarely shop at Sobeys, it's about a 20 min drive away, and they don't price match.  I'm so tempted to get at least one $150 GC this time for the megamiles.


*Don't buy them with the hope that you can turn around and get other gift cards, that is a huge gamble since a LOT of stores won't allow that. We buy them only during big promos like this and then only use them for big offers (ice cream frenzy 2016 & pickle palazzo 2017) giving us the chance to earn even more miles. You can use the gift card at any of the Sobeys banner stores, from their website:*

*A: Gift cards are available in amounts between $5 to $500, and can be used at any of our banner stores –Sobeys, IGA, Garden Market IGA, Foodland, Safeway, FreshCo, Chalo! FreshCo, Thrifty Foods, Lawtons Drugs, Needs, Fast Fuel and Price Chopper (ON) locations across Canada**

**Sobeys gift cards are accepted only in these IGA locations in B.C (1) 4823 – 50 Avenue , Fort Nelson, BC V0C 1R0 (2) 5001 – 50 Avenue, Chetwynd, BC V0C 1J0 (3) 624-9 Avenue North, Golden, BC VOA 1HO*


----------



## Donald - my hero

kitntrip said:


> I was just looking at the new Sobeys west flyer starting tomorrow, and there's a 35 AM bonus when you buy a children's place gift card, so I can buy that, get the bonus AM and then use it later in the week at CP and get my Mega miles bonus.





sablebomb said:


> Anyone know any reason this wouldn't work???



*This is a great idea that will work (and again i put this in in the other thread but neglected to mention it here!!) You can also use it online if you don't have a Children's Place handy (don't think this counts towards one of your online transactions though since it's NOT in the portal)*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *This is a great idea that will work (and again i put this in in the other thread but neglected to mention it here!!) You can also use it online if you don't have a Children's Place handy (don't think this counts towards one of your online transactions though since it's NOT in the portal)*


I wonder if I should start getting gift cards for Christmas now ...


----------



## Donald - my hero

*****this is to remind the Duck to add information about HBC tomorrow when she can see straight. Very long day that netted me a $75 gift card from Urban Fresh along with 2 coupon booklets, 10 more MC transactions (anything under 5 is going on that yes, even my $1.25 purchase at Dollarama  ) perfect b-day card for my daughter (now not to lose it before March 9th 2019!), awesome slippers for 75% off and a bra on the discount rack PLUS an extra 25% off at the Bay --spent $51.03 using another MM coupon. Grand total on the step count today????? 23,000 *


----------



## ottawamom

OK I am up way too late, but its be up or non stop cough and try to sleep. I just read this comment on another website and thought it might be of interest to people here.

"_I just went through the live chat with Air Miles and anyone who bought a $150 Sobey's gift card and got 300 air miles will have the extra 150 deducted. The offer was not meant to be combined_."

I don't know if this will actually happen. Just thought I would share.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Dang it - I gave the clerk the wrong coupon at Shell last night.  Total rookie mistake - but I was in a rush and had one eye on a really creepy dude at my side...lol

Anyways, not like I won't be needing another 25 L worth of gas before the end.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

ottawamom said:


> OK I am up way too late, but its be up or non stop cough and try to sleep. I just read this comment on another website and thought it might be of interest to people here.
> 
> "_I just went through the live chat with Air Miles and anyone who bought a $150 Sobey's gift card and got 300 air miles will have the extra 150 deducted. The offer was not meant to be combined_."
> 
> I don't know if this will actually happen. Just thought I would share.



If the offer was not to be combined, they they should not have put a coupon in the Mega Miles booklet for the exact same dates as the flyer GC offer since anyone can receive the offer buying the $150 GC.  I believe that you should be entitled to 300 Air Miles based on the wording of the coupon.  My receipt for the GC card has the $150 AM as regular AM.  With presenting the Mega Miles coupon, you should receive 150 "Bonus" Air Miles, which is what the coupon says.   I know when I went back to Sobey's last night to purchase another gift card, the cashier said "Do you have your Mega Miles coupon for the bonus AM?"...


----------



## ottawamom

I totally agree. I just read what someone had posted and thought I would share in case this is what they end up doing. I know in the past there have been similar situations where there was a "double" awarding of AM and they didn't actually get around to clawing those back. AM/Sobeys just doesn't have the manpower to go through individual transactions and make them "correct".

Those who got the bonus congratulations! Yesterday was your lucky day.

Sobeys has got to step up and do a better job of consistently and fairly applying the AM program. There's too much variability in the interpretation of the terms.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Today is Rexall day.  Will be interesting to see if spend $50 will stack the 100 AM in store and the Mega Miles.  Please post your experiences.  I am going shortly but didn't want to be the first MM at the local store as the checkout clerks don't seem to have any comprehension of AM


----------



## ottawamom

Went to my usual store which is good about stacking. New girl on the cash. Put everything through (told her I wanted to make it over $50 before tax). She confirmed I did. Handed her the MM coupon and my AM card and IT WORKED! They stacked. 

I realize this is not likely to be everyones experience but it can work if you pick your store carefully. (you guys know what I mean)


----------



## juniorbugman

Boy is it ever so hard to work out 2 orders at Rexall but I managed it and on both cards the offers stacked.  The sales lady was so impressed with me.  Just enjoying a timmies tea before I walk back home but sad that rollup is offer.  That would have been the icing on the cake


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

And to wonder why people get upset at the store and on this forum when partners can't get their act together.  This is a prime example of us collectors just speaking up for our hard-earned miles....


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Rexall shop today in Hamilton Ontario...Spent $50.45 (before tax)...received 140 AM...Cashier wasn't sure if it would work...I was her first customer with the Mega Miles coupon...but it did...


----------



## tinkerone

ottawamom said:


> Went to my usual store which is good about stacking. New girl on the cash. Put everything through (told her I wanted to make it over $50 before tax). She confirmed I did. Handed her the MM coupon and my AM card and IT WORKED! They stacked.
> 
> I realize this is not likely to be everyones experience but it can work if you pick your store carefully. (you guys know what I mean)


I had the same experience this morning however I did one better.  Gave her the $5 off for a $25 spend coupon and that stacked as well.  Bonus bonus bonus!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*AAKKK that moment when you're itching to share screen pints & comments and your computer freezes, requires a hard boot and then insists on doing a disc scan  *
******UPDATE to the Sobeys & Urban Fresh Gift Card promo******
*Copied from @disneyaddicted*
*OH. MY. GOSH! I am so happy!!!  I went to the Whitby location (Sobey's) and told the Customer Service person what the Oshawa location told me. He called for the Manager to come. She said YES the 150 air miles WILL stack! Someone here mentioned a letter. This Manager told me all Sobeys have received an e-mail from Head Office regarding this AND SHE SHOWED ME THE PRINTED E-MAIL!!! *

*The e-mail specifically says the 150 air miles that show on everyone's receipt is from the flyer offer. The 150 air miles from the Mega Miles will NOT show on the receipe, but as long as the MM coupon has been scanned and shows the coupon code, the 150 mega miles will show up in the collector's accounts in a few weeks. I was so excited at seeing this e-mail confirmation that I can't remember how many weeks it said for the Mega Miles to show up. Sorry.*

*Her theory is that Sobeys and Air Miles did not communicate with each other and accidentally ran the 150 air mile promo at the same time. She believes the e-mail receieved from Sobey's Head Office was sent out to confirm Sobey's will honor the double promo.*

*The Rexall flyer offer and MM coupon WILL stack AND you can use the MM coupon as many times as you want from now thru till April 6th ***it will only count as ONE MM coupon The fine print from the flyer offer ( shows in the LnG offers and easier to read!) also shows you can use it multiple times if you separate your transactions and does NOT mention you can't stack/combine with other offers
 
*


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *AAKKK that moment when you're itching to share screen pints & comments and your computer freezes, requires a hard boot and then insists on doing a disc scan  *
> 
> *OK I've studied the booklets, the website, coupons, receipts & flyers and think I've cracked the nut (at least enough to satisfy myself  ) Let me know if you agree or disagree*
> 
> *The Rexall flyer offer and MM coupon WILL stack AND you can use the MM coupon as many times as you want from now thru till April 6th ***it will only count as ONE MM coupon The fine print from the flyer offer ( shows in the LnG offers and easier to read!) also shows you can use it multiple times if you separate your transactions and does NOT mention you can't stack/combine with other offers*
> *View attachment 309424 View attachment 309429*
> 
> *The Sobeys offers however, should NOT combine, and the number of times they can be used varies depending on the offer *
> *View attachment 309425 View attachment 309426*
> *And the Pharmacy coupon is even MORE explicit in it's fine print -- i read it as even if there are bonus miles on individual items you won't get those?!? But it can also be used as many times as you want throughout the promo. It is also the ONLY coupon i could find that states you need to present a coupon -- so no scanning/copying from a mobile device.*
> *View attachment 309428*



I totally worship you, Jacqueline!


I am ok with Sobeys only honouring the 150 AM. I just won’t let DH knows. He disapproves my AM Hunt. To him, it’s too much effort for so little return. If it’s 20% return, he wouldn’t say a word. Anything less ...


----------



## Silvermist999

Well, a bit late to the game, and got my Sobey's gift card this morning and my 150AM.  Those who went yesterday sure lucked out!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*HBC Reward points FAQs*

*Basic information is in post # 5 on page one but perhaps a tad TOO basic (oh the foibles of Social Media!) *
*To earn the HBC points that will later convert to AM you MUST present your HBC card when you shop in store OR be sure you have it attached to your account when shopping on-line. To confirm you have done this when online shopping, you will see this on the top middle of your screen*
**
*Why do I have HBC points sitting there if I have already attached my AM card to my account? That's due to the weird conversion math HBC uses *

* For every 40 HBC points you earn during a week you will get 1 AM, the remaining points will STAY in your HBC Rewards account and build up there. Any points you already have in your HBC account will STAY there ... it is only from this point forward and only those that are divisible by 40 SO if you earn exactly 40 you will earn 1 mile, if you earn anything above that up to the 80 point mark you will still only earn 1 mile and the remainder will stay as HBC points example: earn 52 points you will end up with 1 mile and have 12 points stay in your HBC account. If you don't earn at least 40 points they will stay in your HBC account*
*Once it gets to a certain amount you when shopping in  the  store a line will print on your receipt telling you how much you can redeem for a GC on the spot OR what i prefer to do is let it ride until i have 5,000 points and cash it in for a $25.00 gift card (done online and a physical card is sent in the mail)*

*When there are threshold coupons that appear in promos like this one and StB or send thru an e-mail from either AM proper or HBC they will convert DIFFERENTLY than your *base points* They will appear on your receipt separately and then convert to AM the following week -- HBC is EXCELLENT at their conversion it happens every week you have met their 40 points threshold. Here's a couple of examples of my accounts and my receipt from yesterday's shopping trip*
*I shopped on November 22nd during the StB promo and used SEVERAL coupons/offers/GC. Each sale had it's own threshold spend and required multiple transactions but i needed lots AND it was a big instore & online sale that gave me a 30% discount on everything (including sale) if i used my HBC credit card (only reason we keep this one around, saves us a bundle over the year and earns us MORE HBC points -- that is the extra 73 points in the account) *
**
*Here's how it showed up in the AM account using their fancy math of 1 AM per 40 HBC reward points (1800/40)*
**

*Next up is the following redemption week showing why i do THEIR surveys and the fact that we also have linked our Petro Point account so some of those points also convert (please don't ask for THAT math!!)--- STUPID long but i think it's worth the return --- if you'd like to do those there is a link on their site to join (sorry they display it backwards and i can't switch that around!)*
**
**

*And how that week posted to AM account because there was no AM threshold spend it was  just based on the points i earn -- total of 386 that week but they were only able to convert 320 due to the 1 mile/40 points so 66 stayed in the HBC account and will REMAIN there.*
**

*Does this help clear up this whole mess @Gigi22 @Debbie & @AngelDisney ??*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OOPS forgot to include yesterday's HBC receipt and i can't figure out how to add it to the above post without creating a mess of an already confusing post!*
* *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*For those of you who are a tad twitched that some of us earned double the miles at Sobeys & Urban Fresh yesterday .. DON"T BE last year there were some people who had a chunk of miles pulled back even after they had posted due to an error in the Sobeys accounting system. They were given double of some Blue Friday earnings and the claw back happened months later if i recall properly. I doubt they will show up in my account and if they do I won't be surprised if they actually stay there. Now that I've done my coupon & website studying i'm really glad i was too late to buy an extra card that we truly can't afford right now, to have $75 just sitting around is not a wise move in my opinion since we still need to buy this week's groceries.*


----------



## damo

Anyone get any points yet from any of the airmiles shops purchases?  I've shopped at Amazon, Apple, Gap and Old Navy and have yet to receive any miles.


----------



## AngelDisney

Donald - my hero said:


> *HBC Reward points FAQs*
> 
> *Basic information is in post # 5 on page one but perhaps a tad TOO basic (oh the foibles of Social Media!) *
> *To earn the HBC points that will later convert to AM you MUST present your HBC card when you shop in store OR be sure you have it attached to your account when shopping on-line. To confirm you have done this when online shopping, you will see this on the top middle of your screen*
> *View attachment 309437*
> *Why do I have HBC points sitting there if I have already attached my AM card to my account? That's due to the weird conversion math HBC uses *
> 
> * For every 40 HBC points you earn during a week you will get 1 AM, the remaining points will STAY in your HBC Rewards account and build up there. Any points you already have in your HBC account will STAY there ... it is only from this point forward and only those that are divisible by 40 SO if you earn exactly 40 you will earn 1 mile, if you earn anything above that up to the 80 point mark you will still only earn 1 mile and the remainder will stay as HBC points example: earn 52 points you will end up with 1 mile and have 12 points stay in your HBC account. If you don't earn at least 40 points they will stay in your HBC account*
> *Once it gets to a certain amount you when shopping in  the  store a line will print on your receipt telling you how much you can redeem for a GC on the spot OR what i prefer to do is let it ride until i have 5,000 points and cash it in for a $25.00 gift card (done online and a physical card is sent in the mail)*
> 
> *When there are threshold coupons that appear in promos like this one and StB or send thru an e-mail from either AM proper or HBC they will convert DIFFERENTLY than your *base points* They will appear on your receipt separately and then convert to AM the following week -- HBC is EXCELLENT at their conversion it happens every week you have met their 40 points threshold. Here's a couple of examples of my accounts and my receipt from yesterday's shopping trip*
> *I shopped on November 22nd during the StB promo and used SEVERAL coupons/offers/GC. Each sale had it's own threshold spend and required multiple transactions but i needed lots AND it was a big instore & online sale that gave me a 30% discount on everything (including sale) if i used my HBC credit card (only reason we keep this one around, saves us a bundle over the year and earns us MORE HBC points -- that is the extra 73 points in the account) *
> *View attachment 309439*
> *Here's how it showed up in the AM account using their fancy math of 1 AM per 40 HBC reward points (1800/40)*
> *View attachment 309440*
> 
> *Next up is the following redemption week showing why i do THEIR surveys and the fact that we also have linked our Petro Point account so some of those points also convert (please don't ask for THAT math!!)--- STUPID long but i think it's worth the return --- if you'd like to do those there is a link on their site to join (sorry they display it backwards and i can't switch that around!)*
> *View attachment 309443*
> *View attachment 309444*
> 
> *And how that week posted to AM account because there was no AM threshold spend it was  just based on the points i earn -- total of 386 that week but they were only able to convert 320 due to the 1 mile/40 points so 66 stayed in the HBC account and will REMAIN there.*
> *View attachment 309445*
> 
> *Does this help clear up this whole mess @Gigi22 @Debbie & @AngelDisney ??*


Now I know how I lost all my points in my account due to inactivity. I thought they’re all converted to AM. I clearly remember I opted for auto-conversion a long while ago. Oh well!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Hey everyone

I went back to my Sobeys today with the great sales lady to get something else totally unrelated.  She recognized me and asked how many AM I got on the gift cards yesterday.  I said 150AM.  She said that the 150AM in the flyer will be given to anyone even without the Mega Miles scan, but that it isn't showing on receipt.  She actually showed me an email she had printed instructing clerks to tell customers that they should get 300AM and that it will be credited to their accounts.  So maybe we will all get our extra 150AM

Also my Rexall order stacked 40+100AM


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I went back to my Sobeys today with the great sales lady to get something else totally unrelated.  She recognized me and asked how many AM I got on the gift cards yesterday.  I said 150AM.  She said that the 150AM in the flyer will be given to anyone even without the Mega Miles scan, but that it isn't showing on receipt.  She actually showed me an email she had printed instructing clerks to tell customers that they should get 300AM and that it will be credited to their accounts.  So maybe we will all get our extra 150AM
> 
> Also my Rexall order stacked 40+100AM



Thanks for the information...


----------



## ebharris

Rexall does stack. $61.00 purchase at Rexall = 142 AirMiles. I used $30 AM cash, so paid $31 out of pocket. And I didn’t buy anything that I didn’t need or that was overpriced!


----------



## hdrolfe

ebharris said:


> Rexall does stack. $61.00 purchase at Rexall = 142 AirMiles. I used $30 AM cash, so paid $31 out of pocket. And I didn’t buy anything that I didn’t need or that was overpriced!



I spent $51 before taxes, I was $2.80 short at the cash so needed to grab something. Somehow some Easter chocolate ended up in the basket!  It wasn't over priced so I guess that's good  we are well stocked on eggs, cheese and bread now lol. And I let kiddo get two bags of chips for himself, which I will try not to eat. He doesn't like chocolate, so those are mine. 

Coupons also worked for me, the lady was very helpful, letting me know I was a bit short and where the chocolates were lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Standard comment of mine when I shop at Rexall is "I want to get over $X before taxes" and before I hand her my AM card I confirm that I am over $x before taxes. I like to think it includes them in my hunt for AM (keeps them vested in helping me achieve my goal)


----------



## AngelDisney

At the Rexall that usually stacks airmiles coupons and Survey coupons, I was told that I could either get the store offer 100 AM or the MM 40 AM. The cashier was trying to be helpful so I got to maximize my AM. I told him to scan the MM coupon since I needed my Mega Miles. He shrugged and scanned it. Processed the $10 coupon without any problem. I paid $47.07. He looked at my receipt, didn’t say a word and handed it over to me. Expectedly, the receipt showed 142 AM. Bought only items that were on sale and I have now done all the MM offers including the IGA one as insurance.


----------



## Debbie

Grrr. I made a trip into the city today for the Rexall points. I loaded and "goed".  I had 3 items that should have had extra points. On the receipt, ONE was listed and the other two not. I don't have a smartphone, so couldn't show the Rexall cashier (who, seriously, wouldn't have been able to help, anyway-inexperieced) On the positive side....140 points and the third MM shop done. Tomorrow-fingers crossed for Foodland and Sobeys.


----------



## xtinelizabeth

damo said:


> Anyone get any points yet from any of the airmiles shops purchases?  I've shopped at Amazon, Apple, Gap and Old Navy and have yet to receive any miles.



Still nothing yet for me yet


----------



## mort1331

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I went back to my Sobeys today with the great sales lady to get something else totally unrelated.  She recognized me and asked how many AM I got on the gift cards yesterday.  I said 150AM.  She said that the 150AM in the flyer will be given to anyone even without the Mega Miles scan, but that it isn't showing on receipt.  She actually showed me an email she had printed instructing clerks to tell customers that they should get 300AM and that it will be credited to their accounts.  So maybe we will all get our extra 150AM
> 
> Also my Rexall order stacked 40+100AM


I guess I might walk back across the street after dinner tonight and see what comes down. I will use up the GC so not worried about having some extras. Also will ask about the limit of 4 for MM and 5 in the flyer. Last I will see about buying shell cards with the Sobeys and see how that goes.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Anyone get any points yet from any of the airmiles shops purchases?  I've shopped at Amazon, Apple, Gap and Old Navy and have yet to receive any miles.





xtinelizabeth said:


> Still nothing yet for me yet



Also waiting, Staples and Chapters x 2.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I went back to my Sobeys today with the great sales lady to get something else totally unrelated.  She recognized me and asked how many AM I got on the gift cards yesterday.  I said 150AM.  She said that the 150AM in the flyer will be given to anyone even without the Mega Miles scan, but that it isn't showing on receipt.  She actually showed me an email she had printed instructing clerks to tell customers that they should get 300AM and that it will be credited to their accounts.  So maybe we will all get our extra 150AM
> 
> Also my Rexall order stacked 40+100AM



Well my store must have followed the instructions lol ... this is what I was told yesterday. Let's hope they are correct.


----------



## juniorbugman

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I went back to my Sobeys today with the great sales lady to get something else totally unrelated. She recognized me and asked how many AM I got on the gift cards yesterday. I said 150AM. She said that the 150AM in the flyer will be given to anyone even without the Mega Miles scan, but that it isn't showing on receipt. She actually showed me an email she had printed instructing clerks to tell customers that they should get 300AM and that it will be credited to their accounts. So maybe we will all get our extra 150AM


I went back to my Sobeys today where yesterday I had received 300 miles per gift card and only got the 150 so I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## mort1331

So back from dinner and walk across the street to Sobeys. I am glad it is so close. The cashiers knew about the situation, IT is 2 different promos, and each one gets 150am. The MM might post later. I do have to go back Sunday am when the manager is in and she can post my AM that did not get on the first 4 cards. I did purchase a 5th card and the 150 showed up there. I do not expect an additional 150 on that card as mm is only 4 cards.
On the other note, I was not able to purchase a shell card with my Sobeys card. Cant get them all.


----------



## AngelDisney

Am I able to get Child Place gift cards using the Sobeys gift cards as the fine prints say corporate gift cards (grocery, fuel and liquor) are not allowed or prohibited by law?


----------



## sablebomb

I hate not knowing by looking at my receipt that the coupons actually worked!
I used both at Children's Place (and I know only one counts towards my 5 I need)- one I see the coupon code right on my receipt.  The other I do not.  
I used the Shell one today (25L fill up).  All I can see on m receipt is where he scanned my AM card.  He had a laminated copy of the coupon and when I tried to give him mine he said I don't need it, I have one here I can scan.  So I assume he did it.  But my receipt doesn't show anything.
And, I used my Sobey's one- and I do actually see the bonus miles on that receipt.  
Two more to go!  
Plan to use the NSLC one and the Needs one (doesn't start until next week).  
Don't think I'll get 4 fill ups of 20L or more in the next month so I can try to get that one but we will see.


----------



## Berlk

I'm so late to this party... but I'm just getting into collecting my Airmiles!! The only place in town that I could collect them is at the Shell, which I don't usually go to. But if I go to the city, I could totally get gift cards for Sobeys and the other grocery stores! My boyfriend prefers to grocery shop at Sobeys, so no loss there! Although he would think this is a total waste of time, I disagree! I would just like to clarify that if it doesn't say in the fine print that gift cards are excluded, they are fair game?? I was reading one earlier and it specified X dollars of "grocery" items before tax??


----------



## damo

sablebomb said:


> I hate not knowing by looking at my receipt that the coupons actually worked!
> I used both at Children's Place (and I know only one counts towards my 5 I need)- one I see the coupon code right on my receipt.  The other I do not.
> I used the Shell one today (25L fill up).  All I can see on m receipt is where he scanned my AM card.  He had a laminated copy of the coupon and when I tried to give him mine he said I don't need it, I have one here I can scan.  So I assume he did it.  But my receipt doesn't show anything.
> And, I used my Sobey's one- and I do actually see the bonus miles on that receipt.
> Two more to go!
> Plan to use the NSLC one and the Needs one (doesn't start until next week).
> Don't think I'll get 4 fill ups of 20L or more in the next month so I can try to get that one but we will see.



I don't ever let them use their own coupons, lol.  You just never know what they are using.


----------



## ottawamom

mort1331 said:


> So back from dinner and walk across the street to Sobeys. I am glad it is so close. The cashiers knew about the situation, IT is 2 different promos, and each one gets 150am. The MM might post later. I do have to go back Sunday am when the manager is in and she can post my AM that did not get on the first 4 cards. I did purchase a 5th card and the 150 showed up there. I do not expect an additional 150 on that card as mm is only 4 cards.
> On the other note, I was not able to purchase a shell card with my Sobeys card. Cant get them all.



With your words in mind I am going to drag myself back downtown today and see if I can't get them to make it right and post the 150x4 AM I should have received for the instore promotion. The MM coupon AM I will wait and see if they post later.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

sablebomb said:


> I hate not knowing by looking at my receipt that the coupons actually worked!
> I used both at Children's Place (and I know only one counts towards my 5 I need)- one I see the coupon code right on my receipt.  The other I do not.
> *I used the Shell one today (25L fill up).  All I can see on m receipt is where he scanned my AM card.  He had a laminated copy of the coupon and when I tried to give him mine he said I don't need it, I have one here I can scan.  So I assume he did it.  But my receipt doesn't show anything.*
> And, I used my Sobey's one- and I do actually see the bonus miles on that receipt.
> Two more to go!
> Plan to use the NSLC one and the Needs one (doesn't start until next week).
> Don't think I'll get 4 fill ups of 20L or more in the next month so I can try to get that one but we will see.



Just checked my Shell receipt.  Cashier scanned my Mega Miles coupon and it shows "PROMO 940" under the amount of gas I purchased.  It also shows "Total Miles Received this visit:  11" and near the bottom on my receipt it says "** 10 Bonus Miles - Mega Miles fuel bonus"

I always make sure that the cashier scans my coupon because I never trust that it is the same one.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

mort1331 said:


> So back from dinner and walk across the street to Sobeys. I am glad it is so close. The cashiers knew about the situation, IT is 2 different promos, and each one gets 150am. The MM might post later. I do have to go back Sunday am when the manager is in and she can post my AM that did not get on the first 4 cards. I did purchase a 5th card and the 150 showed up there. I do not expect an additional 150 on that card as mm is only 4 cards.
> On the other note, I was not able to purchase a shell card with my Sobeys card. Cant get them all.



That's great if they do award the extra miles but people have been reporting that they contacted Air Miles and they said that it is the same promotion so only 150 AM per $150 gift card, the only difference is if you use the coupon it counts towards the Mega Miles promotion.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Berlk said:


> I would just like to clarify that if it doesn't say in the fine print that gift cards are excluded, they are fair game?? I was reading one earlier and it specified X dollars of "grocery" items before tax??



Most of the MegaMiles offers exclude gift card purchases.  The only exception that I know of is the Sobeys GC promo which ends today.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

AngelDisney said:


> Am I able to get Child Place gift cards using the Sobeys gift cards as the fine prints say corporate gift cards (grocery, fuel and liquor) are not allowed or prohibited by law?



I did last night  I bought a 25 children place card using one of the sobeys gift cards I bought as part of the 150 or 300 pts deal.  This still gave me the 35 AM from the flyer.  This was in Ottawa


----------



## AngelDisney

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I did last night  I bought a 25 children place card using one of the sobeys gift cards I bought as part of the 150 or 300 pts deal.  This still gave me the 35 AM from the flyer.  This was in Ottawa



I will give it a try today.


----------



## buyerbrad

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I did last night  I bought a 25 children place card using one of the sobeys gift cards I bought as part of the 150 or 300 pts deal.  This still gave me the 35 AM from the flyer.  This was in Ottawa



I did this Friday with my $150 Sobeys giftcard.  Bought a $100 Shell card and 2 $25 giftcards for Children’s Place. Got the 70 Miles for the Children’s Place and then used them for the spend $50 offer on Friday night and those 22 Miles posted today. Used the $100 Shell giftcard to buy giftcards at Shell and got another 100 Miles. 342 Miles for 1 $150 Sobeys giftcard.


----------



## AngelDisney

buyerbrad said:


> I did this Friday with my $150 Sobeys giftcard.  Bought a $100 Shell card and 2 $25 giftcards for Children’s Place. Got the 70 Miles for the Children’s Place and then used them for the spend $50 offer on Friday night and those 22 Miles posted today. Used the $100 Shell giftcard to buy giftcards at Shell and got another 100 Miles. 342 Miles for 1 $150 Sobeys giftcard.


Thanks! Did you buy anything else besides the gift cards?


----------



## pigletto

sablebomb said:


> I hate not knowing by looking at my receipt that the coupons actually worked!
> I used both at Children's Place (and I know only one counts towards my 5 I need)- one I see the coupon code right on my receipt.  The other I do not.
> I used the Shell one today (25L fill up).  All I can see on m receipt is where he scanned my AM card.  He had a laminated copy of the coupon and when I tried to give him mine he said I don't need it, I have one here I can scan.  So I assume he did it.  But my receipt doesn't show anything.
> And, I used my Sobey's one- and I do actually see the bonus miles on that receipt.
> Two more to go!
> Plan to use the NSLC one and the Needs one (doesn't start until next week).
> Don't think I'll get 4 fill ups of 20L or more in the next month so I can try to get that one but we will see.


We have done the Shell deal twice and can see the coupon on our receipt. I wouldn’t trust his laminated coupon.


----------



## Gigi22

AngelDisney said:


> I seldom shop at Bay. That’s the problem!! Lol
> I called and was told no, so I enrolled online. Just in case, I will also make a purchase since I have a gift card to use anyway. Thanks!


---------------------
When the auto-conversion of HBC points to AM points occurs, you will see the AM points listed in your Air Miles transaction list as "Redeemed HBC Points Automatic" with the corresponding number of AM points.


----------



## sablebomb

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Just checked my Shell receipt.  Cashier scanned my Mega Miles coupon and it shows "PROMO 940" under the amount of gas I purchased.  It also shows "Total Miles Received this visit:  11" and near the bottom on my receipt it says "** 10 Bonus Miles - Mega Miles fuel bonus"
> 
> I always make sure that the cashier scans my coupon because I never trust that it is the same one.



Thanks,
It sounds like I'm heading back with my receipt.  Although I have a feeling they won't fix it for me.  
I wish staff were much more knowledgeable about the deals.  He also told me he thought it could only be done once.  I told him the back says up to 6 times.  LOL


----------



## sablebomb

sablebomb said:


> Thanks,
> It sounds like I'm heading back with my receipt.  Although I have a feeling they won't fix it for me.
> I wish staff were much more knowledgeable about the deals.  He also told me he thought it could only be done once.  I told him the back says up to 6 times.  LOL



Actually, I wonder if there is a difference because my receipt for the gas actually shows up under a receipt from Sobeys Express.  It's Shell gas but you pay inside the Sobeys Express.  ???  SO CONFUSED!!!  ????


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Rexall poste Mega Miles to account


----------



## buyerbrad

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks! Did you buy anything else besides the gift cards?



Nope. 

Today, I walked in and bought another Sobeys giftcard and then went and did some shopping. Grabbed about $40 worth of back to school lunch stuff and a $100 Shell giftcard with the card I purchased when I walked in.


----------



## ebharris

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall poste Mega Miles to account



I wish all retailers were as quick as Rexall.


----------



## Disney Addicted

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I went back to my Sobeys today with the great sales lady to get something else totally unrelated.  She recognized me and asked how many AM I got on the gift cards yesterday.  I said 150AM.  She said that the 150AM in the flyer will be given to anyone even without the Mega Miles scan, but that it isn't showing on receipt.  She actually showed me an email she had printed instructing clerks to tell customers that they should get 300AM and that it will be credited to their accounts.  So maybe we will all get our extra 150AM



I went to Sobey's yesterday (Oshawa location on Taunton Road).  Went straight the to Customer Service desk and purchased $150 gift cards x 4.  The lady there told the gentleman in front of me and myself that her Manager has said to let people using their Mega Mile coupons know that we will get both promotions.  Her Manager said only one will show on the receipt, but the other promotion is suppose to show up a few weeks later in our air miles profile.  I'm sceptical but I sure hope she is correct.

By the way, after purchasing the gift cards I purchased groceries AND added a $100 Swiss Chalet gift card, a $50 Chapters gift card, a $100 Shell gift card, and two $25 Shell gift cards to my groceries AND paid for them all using the Sobey's gift cards I just purchased.  No problem.  The Cashier did not bat an eye.

This afternoon I'm heading back to Sobey's to get more gift cards on my husband's account.  Then going to Foodland for groceries and will add $300 in Shell gift cards to my groceries.  I'm pretty certain they will let me pay with the Sobey's gift cards at that location as I have done it in the past.


----------



## Disney Addicted

After I purchase more Sobey's gift cards on my husband's AM card, I am all done with the Mega Mile's under my husband's card.  I did:
- Rexall's
- Staples
- Shell
- Sobey's
- Foodland

For my card I still need one more.  I'm kicking myself for not using the Rexall one yesterday under my card as well as my husband's.  I have done:
- Staples
- Shell
- Sobey's
- Foodland


----------



## Debbie

I bought 2 gc at my Sobey's today and only got 150 points, so off to the Customer Service desk I went. They gave me the 150 points for the second card (but definitely did not get 300 per card)


----------



## ottawamom

Urban Fresh follow up:

I went downtown to the Urban Fresh I purchased GC at Friday morning. I took one of my "correct" Sobeys receipts with me. I tried to explain how the promotion was supposed to work to the 2 women behind the cash. That the two promotions were unique (it wasn't and either/or situation). DH stood a good 10 feet away watching the whole thing. I presented all the information I have gathered here from all my fellow AM hunters. At first they were skeptical and then they agreed to make it right and give me the 75 AM per card for the flyer promotion which weren't on my receipt because the system wasn't working properly Friday morning.

I don't know if they really bought into what I was trying to tell them or if they finally agreed just to get rid of me. Either way, I got my AM.

They definitely said the MM coupon AM would show up later on.

Thank you to everyone who posted their experience with this "stupid" promotion. I wouldn't have had the nerve to go back and get what I deserved without your experiences to back me up.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> I went to Sobey's yesterday (Oshawa location on Taunton Road).  Went straight the to Customer Service desk and purchased $150 gift cards x 4.  The lady there told the gentleman in front of me and myself that her Manager has said to let people using their Mega Mile coupons know that we will get both promotions.  Her Manager said only one will show on the receipt, but the other promotion is suppose to show up a few weeks later in our air miles profile.  I'm sceptical but I sure hope she is correct.
> 
> By the way, after purchasing the gift cards I purchased groceries AND *added a $100 Swiss Chalet gift card, a $50 Chapters gift card, a $100 Shell gift card, and two $25 Shell gift cards to my groceries AND paid for them all using the Sobey's gift cards I just purchased. * No problem.  The Cashier did not bat an eye.
> 
> This afternoon I'm heading back to Sobey's to get more gift cards on my husband's account.  Then going to Foodland for groceries and will add $300 in Shell gift cards to my groceries.  I'm pretty certain they will let me pay with the Sobey's gift cards at that location as I have done it in the past.



Wow!  I sure wish I was in that lineup behind you, because they'd have to let me buy gift cards using my gift cards also.  Thanks for sharing your experience, even though I'm nowhere near Oshawa!


----------



## mort1331

So follow up. Went back this morning to my Sobeys and the manager was all ready. No issues added the 150 per card x 4 and even pointed out that one promo let 4 cards per and the other 5. Now it might have slipped me that also in the fine print was can not be combined. Shucks saw that after..


----------



## damo

Debbie said:


> I bought 2 gc at my Sobey's today and only got 150 points, so off to the Customer Service desk I went. They gave me the 150 points for the second card (but definitely did not get 300 per card)



That is what happened to me too.  Customer service said the cashier should have known to do two separate transactions.


----------



## ottawamom

I never saw that fine print (need better glasses). One of my GC purchases was without the coupon and I still didn't get the AM. If they review everything and don't give us the AM for the coupon use that's OK so long as I get credit for the MM purpose.


----------



## bgula

Hi everyone.  I've been away on a Disney vaca for the past 1 and a half.  Got soem Sobeys cards today to start off my MM collecting.  My wife and I have separate cards from the SIM offer and I have a question.
I have both a BMO and an AMEX card, but both are tied to my wife's AM # XXXXX.  When I opt in to the CC offer for MM, I have to put in an AM #.  Does that AM # have to match the one that is tied to the card on a regular basis, or can I sign up say the AMEX card to my # YYYYY for the MM promotion?  This way I can have a CC option for both AM cards, rather than 2 for 1 card only.  I think no, but I thought I'd ask the experts.  Hopefully I've explained things in a way that make sense.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Berlk said:


> I'm so late to this party... but I'm just getting into collecting my Airmiles!! The only place in town that I could collect them is at the Shell, which I don't usually go to. But if I go to the city, I could totally get gift cards for Sobeys and the other grocery stores! My boyfriend prefers to grocery shop at Sobeys, so no loss there! Although he would think this is a total waste of time, I disagree! I would just like to clarify that if it doesn't say in the fine print that gift cards are excluded, they are fair game?? I was reading one earlier and it specified X dollars of "grocery" items before tax??


*First up I need to  you to the hunt! You're not too late, perfect time to join us is during a big promo because you will get lots of hints as we all try to max the miles (some of us are even working on 2 -- or more cards)*

*Gift cards: unless they are specifically mentioned in flyers -- or coupon booklets like the MM -- you will NOT earn miles nor will the count towards any threshold spend offers (spend X get X AM) that often happen at grocery stores & Rexall. Shell is the exception to the rule in that you will earn miles on any card OTHER than a Shell gift card. I don't know what the math is for those, but i know there is a both a transaction & daily limit to the number of miles you can earn at Shell. There are times when Shell will have a multiplier offer on things you buy in store and gift cards fall under that category. Hubby and I rarely go to Shell since there is only one location in our city and it is very awkwardly placed in an intersection that is at times blocked by train traffic but I know there are others who are regulars and they might be better able to answer.*

*If you haven't already found the main thread where we discuss the weekly offers you should pop over and join us. I do my best to keep the first post updated with links to current flyers. I do NOT consider myself an expert at all but have a lot of time on my hand and tend to keep excessively detailed records so you could look for my posts to see if any questions have already been answered, if not don't hesitate to ask!*

*Airmiles Weekly Thread*


----------



## Donald - my hero

sablebomb said:


> Actually, I wonder if there is a difference because my receipt for the gas actually shows up under a receipt from Sobeys Express.  It's Shell gas but you pay inside the Sobeys Express.  ???  SO CONFUSED!!!  ????


****This is only speculation on my part so take it with a grain of salt****
*I know that during the Soar into More promos that included buying gas they had to be a locations that were strictly gas -- places that are attached to other businesses were NOT included so I'm not sure if the station you went to would be included? I studied the coupon in the booklet and online and i can't see if this as a problem or not but if this is your 5th coupon you might want to hit up a Shell that is stand alone ??*


----------



## Disney Addicted

OH. MY. GOSH!  I am so happy!!!    I went to the Whitby location (Sobey's) and told the Customer Service person what the Oshawa location told me. He called for the Manager to come.  She said YES the 150 air miles WILL stack!  Someone here mentioned a letter.  This Manager told me all Sobeys have received an e-mail from Head Office regarding this AND SHE SHOWED ME THE PRINTED E-MAIL!!!  

The e-mail specifically says the 150 air miles that show on everyone's receipt is from the flyer offer.    The 150 air miles from the Mega Miles will NOT show on the receipe, but as long as the MM coupon has been scanned and shows the coupon code, the 150 mega miles will show up in the collector's accounts in a few weeks.  I was so excited at seeing this e-mail confirmation that I can't remember how many weeks it said for the Mega Miles to show up.  Sorry.

Her theory is that Sobeys and Air Miles did not communicate with each other and accidentally ran the 150 air mile promo at the same time.  She believes the e-mail receieved from Sobey's Head Office was sent out to confirm Sobey's will honor the double promo.


----------



## mort1331

Donald - my hero said:


> *First up I need to  you to the hunt! You're not too late, perfect time to join us is during a big promo because you will get lots of hints as we all try to max the miles (some of us are even working on 2 -- or more cards)*
> 
> *Gift cards: unless they are specifically mentioned in flyers -- or coupon booklets like the MM -- you will NOT earn miles nor will the count towards any threshold spend offers (spend X get X AM) that often happen at grocery stores & Rexall. Shell is the exception to the rule in that you will earn miles on any card OTHER than a Shell gift card. I don't know what the math is for those, but i know there is a both a transaction & daily limit to the number of miles you can earn at Shell. There are times when Shell will have a multiplier offer on things you buy in store and gift cards fall under that category. Hubby and I rarely go to Shell since there is only one location in our city and it is very awkwardly placed in an intersection that is at times blocked by train traffic but I know there are others who are regulars and they might be better able to answer.*
> 
> *If you haven't already found the main thread where we discuss the weekly offers you should pop over and join us. I do my best to keep the first post updated with links to current flyers. I do NOT consider myself an expert at all but have a lot of time on my hand and tend to keep excessively detailed records so you could look for my posts to see if any questions have already been answered, if not don't hesitate to ask!*
> 
> *Airmiles Weekly Thread*


For Shell it is for every $5 spent instore you get 5am. So a $100gc(not a shell gc) nets you 100am. Would love to find a shell in my area that has Disney GC. With the 20% we made on the Sobeys GC, then turned around and bought Shell GC. To buy Disney GC would equal a 30% discount. But sadly have not been able to find a Shell that has them. Good luck to those who do.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Rexall poste Mega Miles to account


*Curious, are you saying that on your AM account it actually says Mega Miles beside your Rexall miles or you're just seeing the miles from yesterday showing up as usual?*

*We hit up Rexall yesterday hoping to get the 100 from the flyer plus the 40 from the MM coupon but we just weren't able to bump up to the $50.00 threshold to make that happen and couldn't justify an extra $10 worth of stuff to simply get AM (doesn't meet our requirements of not buying anything we don't need). Got to the till and one item she scanned came up on sale .. $1.50 less than the tag on the shelf and the large sticker on the product .. i spun around to hubby "AAKK the book is on sale!! Quick find something that's under $2.00" I kept watching the screen and something ELSE was on sale  I glanced behind me to see a MASSIVE line so just grabbed 2 packs of gum and chucked them up on the counter. The poor kid at the cash kept giggling at me as she told me i hadn't met the $50 threshold for the 100 AM and told me she's never had anyone so upset that things were on sale! Too much stress for one afternoon *


----------



## sablebomb

Donald - my hero said:


> ****This is only speculation on my part so take it with a grain of salt****
> *I know that during the Soar into More promos that included buying gas they had to be a locations that were strictly gas -- places that are attached to other businesses were NOT included so I'm not sure if the station you went to would be included? I studied the coupon in the booklet and online and i can't see if this as a problem or not but if this is your 5th coupon you might want to hit up a Shell that is stand alone ??*


Thanks.
I spoke to someone at Air Miles and they told me there was only one exception to the Shell coupon (Flying J or something like that).
I'll just keep an eye on my transactions to see if and when it shows up.  But, yes, I may hit up another stand alone Shell (just in case).


----------



## isabellea

Disney Addicted said:


> OH. MY. GOSH!  I am so happy!!!    I went to the Whitby location (Sobey's) and told the Customer Service person what the Oshawa location told me. He called for the Manager to come.  She said YES the 150 air miles WILL stack!  Someone here mentioned a letter.  This Manager told me all Sobeys have received an e-mail from Head Office regarding this AND SHE SHOWED ME THE PRINTED E-MAIL!!!
> 
> The e-mail specifically says the 150 air miles that show on everyone's receipt is from the flyer offer.    The 150 air miles from the Mega Miles will NOT show on the receipe, but as long as the MM coupon has been scanned and shows the coupon code, the 150 mega miles will show up in the collector's accounts in a few weeks.  I was so excited at seeing this e-mail confirmation that I can't remember how many weeks it said for the Mega Miles to show up.  Sorry.
> 
> Her theory is that Sobeys and Air Miles did not communicate with each other and accidentally ran the 150 air mile promo at the same time.  She believes the e-mail receieved from Sobey's Head Office was sent out to confirm Sobey's will honor the double promo.



At Sobeys in Orleans, they told me 4 weeks for the MM to appear on our accounts.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> OH. MY. GOSH!  I am so happy!!!    I went to the Whitby location (Sobey's) and told the Customer Service person what the Oshawa location told me. He called for the Manager to come.  She said YES the 150 air miles WILL stack!  Someone here mentioned a letter.  This Manager told me all Sobeys have received an e-mail from Head Office regarding this AND SHE SHOWED ME THE PRINTED E-MAIL!!!
> 
> The e-mail specifically says the 150 air miles that show on everyone's receipt is from the flyer offer.    The 150 air miles from the Mega Miles will NOT show on the receipe, but as long as the MM coupon has been scanned and shows the coupon code, the 150 mega miles will show up in the collector's accounts in a few weeks.  I was so excited at seeing this e-mail confirmation that I can't remember how many weeks it said for the Mega Miles to show up.  Sorry.
> 
> Her theory is that Sobeys and Air Miles did not communicate with each other and accidentally ran the 150 air mile promo at the same time.  She believes the e-mail receieved from Sobey's Head Office was sent out to confirm Sobey's will honor the double promo.


*Hope you don't mind that i took this info and replaced my speculation regarding the whole double-dipping/stacking issue with this official response. *


----------



## isabellea

sablebomb said:


> Actually, I wonder if there is a difference because my receipt for the gas actually shows up under a receipt from Sobeys Express.  It's Shell gas but you pay inside the Sobeys Express.  ???  SO CONFUSED!!!  ????



We have the same with IGA Express and my Mega Miles coupon for Shell worked there. Went the first day of the promotion (March 8) and used the Shell coupon. The MM miles are clearly labeled as such on the receipt AND they posted correctly on DH’s account.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hope you don't mind that i took this info and replaced my speculation regarding the whole double-dipping/stacking issue with this official response. *



Of course.  I don't mind.

I really wanted to ask her if I could take a photo of the printed out e-mail in her binder but I did not have the nerve.  She probably would have said no in case it appeared online and she'd get in trouble.


----------



## juniorbugman

Donald - my hero said:


> Curious, are you saying that on your AM account it actually says Mega Miles beside your Rexall miles or you're just seeing the miles from yesterday showing up as usual?


My Rexall airmiles showed up as well from my shopping yesterday. It doesn't say mega miles on the air miles website but these are the only miles that I earned yesterday.  I earned the spend 50 get 100 and the spend 40 get 40 for the promo.  This matches what was shown on my receipt so I guess it is just showing up as bonus miles not mega miles.
17 Mar 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 AJAX 1 REWARD MILE PER $20 +2
17 Mar 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AJAX BONUS MILES +100
17 Mar 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AJAX *BONUS MILES +40
*
Just wish that my airmiles shops miles would show up so that I know that I have them.  I have received all of my purchases but nothing shown for it on the air miles site.


----------



## kitntrip

I received my 140 AM from my rexall shop last night and it's already posted on my airmiles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Curious, are you saying that on your AM account it actually says Mega Miles beside your Rexall miles or you're just seeing the miles from yesterday showing up as usual?*
> 
> *We hit up Rexall yesterday hoping to get the 100 from the flyer plus the 40 from the MM coupon but we just weren't able to bump up to the $50.00 threshold to make that happen and couldn't justify an extra $10 worth of stuff to simply get AM (doesn't meet our requirements of not buying anything we don't need). Got to the till and one item she scanned came up on sale .. $1.50 less than the tag on the shelf and the large sticker on the product .. i spun around to hubby "AAKK the book is on sale!! Quick find something that's under $2.00" I kept watching the screen and something ELSE was on sale  I glanced behind me to see a MASSIVE line so just grabbed 2 packs of gum and chucked them up on the counter. The poor kid at the cash kept giggling at me as she told me i hadn't met the $50 threshold for the 100 AM and told me she's never had anyone so upset that things were on sale! Too much stress for one afternoon *



My Shell MM coupon posted as "main grade mega miles offer".   All my others have not posted yet.

I had that same issue at Staples during the STB promotion.  The Manager was ringing up my purchase and he happily advised me something I was purchasing was on sale (I forget what now).  I stared at him and said "But what if I don't want the sale price?"    The poor guy just stared back at me.  I don't think he has ever had someone refuse a sale before.  It brought me under the STB coupon so I threw in an USB stick or something and explained why I said that to him.


----------



## Debbie

damo said:


> That is what happened to me too.  Customer service said the cashier should have known to do two separate transactions.


 It's interesting because in all the times I've done the Foodland gc, I can see the AM go on under each of the gc listed and have done up to 5 in one go.


----------



## AngelDisney

Debbie said:


> It's interesting because in all the times I've done the Foodland gc, I can see the AM go on under each of the gc listed and have done up to 5 in one go.


I used to be able to do that in one transaction and still got all the AM. However, for the Foodland GC offer last time, I was told by the cashier to ring the gift cards separately. This time since a MM coupon needs to be scanned, it makes sense to scan it one transaction at a time. Once again, the problem is the lack of consistency here!


----------



## ottawamom

Donald, yesterday at Rexall I was $2 short to make $50 also. I went running through the store to find something (DH was with me). I found the cutest magnifying glass with a light. It was the shape of a credit card and just slightly thicker. On clearance for $1.97. Got to the cash and instead of my total being $50.02 it was $50.80 (cold medication was more than the price on the shelf). I didn't figure that out till I was home but I was having a hard time getting to the $50 also.


----------



## isabellea

First 50$ at Rexall was easy since I needed some LaRoche Posay sunscreen for our trip to California and a Vichy lip balm (I'm very particular on brands since I have very sensitive skin). The second one was more difficult but we mostly loaded up on Tide Nature laundry detergent and tooth brushes and tooth paste for the girls. DH didn't check the cash total before tax and we ended up 3$ below because I used two 3$ coupons for the Tide (they ended up at 3.50$ each which is a great price imho) so I had the cashier refund me everything and I re-purchased everything. DH was NOT happy with my decision but I really wanted those 100AM!! Well my girls were happy because I let them choose gum when 3 minutes before I told them no, or rather 'Only if I need to go over 50$'! lol. This morning I noticed on my AM account that Rexall posted twice 142 AM (40 from MM, 100 from 100AM/50$ and 2 base miles) while I should have gotten only one since the first transaction was refunded and not even over 50$ before tax (after coupons)! Any ideas what happened and if they will remove those miles later from my account? AM on DH's account (sunscreen) posted correctly.


----------



## Silvermist999

isabellea said:


> First 50$ at Rexall was easy since I needed some LaRoche Posay sunscreen for our trip to California and a Vichy lip balm (I'm very particular on brands since I have very sensitive skin). The second one was more difficult but we mostly loaded up on Tide Nature laundry detergent and tooth brushes and tooth paste for the girls. DH didn't check the cash total before tax and we ended up 3$ below because I used two 3$ coupons for the Tide (they ended up at 3.50$ each which is a great price imho) so I had the cashier refund me everything and I re-purchased everything. DH was NOT happy with my decision but I really wanted those 100AM!! Well my girls were happy because I let them choose gum when 3 minutes before I told them no, or rather 'Only if I need to go over 50$'! lol. This morning I noticed on my AM account that Rexall posted twice 142 AM (40 from MM, 100 from 100AM/50$ and 2 base miles) while I should have gotten only one since the first transaction was refunded and not even over 50$ before tax (after coupons)! Any ideas what happened and if they will remove those miles later from my account? AM on DH's account (sunscreen) posted correctly.



They don't/can't reverse the air miles off the refunded transaction, it's happened to me before. However other points programs like HBC Rewards reverse the points immediately when you do a refund.  Guess Air Miles can't figure it out yet, lol.  So lucky you!!

ETA: My experience with this was also at Rexall.  Not sure about other air miles partners tho!


----------



## bgula

I did the GC's at Sobeys today and specifically told the girl to scan the coupon, but I don't know if she did.  Should there be something on my receipt that shows that I have done the MM portion?  I did only get 150 AM and there is no PLU? #.  Please let me know ASAP as I will drive down to the store tonight before it closes if they did it wrong!


----------



## osully

Days In the Sun said:


> Also waiting, Staples and Chapters x 2.


Me too. Amazon.ca (ordered Coco!) and Expedia.ca (trip to the Toronto zoo April 12/13).


----------



## star72232

If someone is looking for a relatively inexpensive add to their airmilesshop purchase - WagJag has Gino's pizza's for $10 each.  You can buy 2 of them at a time, only once per day but as many different days as you want.  It's not for delivery, but for $20 I can feed 6 people and it's our usual pizza shop anyway.  Large with 4 toppings, lots of locations.


----------



## star72232

bgula said:


> I did the GC's at Sobeys today and specifically told the girl to scan the coupon, but I don't know if she did.  Should there be something on my receipt that shows that I have done the MM portion?  I did only get 150 AM and there is no PLU? #.  Please let me know ASAP as I will drive down to the store tonight before it closes if they did it wrong!



The PLU for me was on the main body of the receipt, right under the charge for the gift card.  If it isn't there, I'd considering going to make sure it's been done properly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Silvermist999 said:


> They don't/can't reverse the air miles off the refunded transaction, it's happened to me before. However other points programs like HBC Rewards reverse the points immediately when you do a refund.  Guess Air Miles can't figure it out yet, lol.  So lucky you!!


*Staples has this whole refund claw back your miles issue worked out ... we bought hubby a surface on a day it was 25X the miles, translated to a TRUCK LOAD. Darned thing wouldn't stay turned on so we took it back and did a straight up exchange which their POS system treated as a refund/repurchase. My AM account showed the miles in and out on the same day because it was a weekend. Took about a week for them to get back into the account. *


----------



## mort1331

star72232 said:


> If someone is looking for a relatively inexpensive add to their airmilesshop purchase - WagJag has Gino's pizza's for $10 each.  You can buy 2 of them at a time, only once per day but as many different days as you want.  It's not for delivery, but for $20 I can feed 6 people and it's our usual pizza shop anyway.  Large with 4 toppings, lots of locations.


wait, so wagjag is on airmilesshop...who knew,,not this guy


----------



## Donald - my hero

mort1331 said:


> wait, so wagjag is on airmilesshop...who knew,,not this guy


*Psst ... just saying ...*
*I sorta mentioned it here and the other thread ... as a way to book a very inexpensive Niagara Getaway. You should really look and see what's there, I swear they add new stores every other week- i use Groupon a fair bit as well. First cash in some survey points for a gift card and then sling shot thru the AM portal and chuckle to myself when i get a great bargain for free!*


----------



## Juice@13

How  about turbotax on airmiles shop with 10x on it how long to it appears in account


----------



## bgula

star72232 said:


> The PLU for me was on the main body of the receipt, right under the charge for the gift card.  If it isn't there, I'd considering going to make sure it's been done properly.



Went back just as they were about to close.  Person there insisted that I come back tomorrow to get it fixed.  Turned out 1 was correct with the PLU, but the girl didn't scan for the other one with my other AM card.  I hope they will be able to fix it tomorrow.


----------



## hdrolfe

Just got an Indigo email, free shipping, no minimum. In case anyone is looking for a "cheap" airmiles shop online, don't need to spend over $25 (is it still that on Indigo?).


----------



## isabellea

But to count for MM your purchase has to be a minimum of 20$ before tax.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Hi everyone.  I've been away on a Disney vaca for the past 1 and a half.  Got soem Sobeys cards today to start off my MM collecting.  My wife and I have separate cards from the SIM offer and I have a question.
> I have both a BMO and an AMEX card, but both are tied to my wife's AM # XXXXX.  When I opt in to the CC offer for MM, I have to put in an AM #.  Does that AM # have to match the one that is tied to the card on a regular basis, or can I sign up say the AMEX card to my # YYYYY for the MM promotion?  This way I can have a CC option for both AM cards, rather than 2 for 1 card only.  I think no, but I thought I'd ask the experts.  Hopefully I've explained things in a way that make sense.



*You explained yourself perfectly but I'm not sure i can find an answer to your question! (Not for lack of looking though) I'm thinking the answer is probably no unless there is an easy way to go into your credit card account and link a different AM to the card. I do know it's possible with HBC reward card to go in a switch back & forth at any point in time but since hubby has the credit card accounts on the computer that is with him at a client i can't check! You might want to put a call into the customer service of the credit cards and ask if they would do that, I know someone had to get their AMEX fixed up after signing up for one of the bonus and they created a new AM account to link it to.*

*There is still time to do the MM promo, here's the Terms & Conditions for the MC coupon*
*
Opt-in requirements: To qualify for this offer, you must (a) opt in for the Offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the "Submit" button on http://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/optin-bmo on or before April 12, 2018, and (b) make 20 purchases using your eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard between from March 8 and April 12, 2018, inclusive. These 20 purchases do not have to be made at the same retailer and can be made at multiple retailers. There is no minimum spend amount required per transaction. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. "Purchases" refer to the number of times your card is used to pay for goods or services, not how many items are bought in a transaction. Actions (a) and (b) as listed above cumulatively count as one (1) Bonus Offer during the MEGA MILES® Promotion. See the MEGA MILES Promotion Terms and Conditions for promotional details. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per credit card account. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice.
Terms for AMEX


Your American Express®* AIR MILES® Card account that is linked to the AIR MILES Collector Number you entered must be in good standing.
You must opt in for the offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the "Activate Offer" button in the offer email sent by AIR MILES or at airmiles.ca/megamilesAMEX on or before April 12, 2018.
You must use your eligible American Express®* AIR MILES® Consumer or Small Business Card to make twenty (20) purchase transactions between March 8, 2018 and April 12, 2018 inclusive.
Offer period starts at 12:00:01 a.m. EST on March 8, 2018 and ends at 11:59:59 p.m. EST on April 12, 2018.
Purchase transactions charged to your American Express®* AIR MILES® Card must be subsequently posted to your account by April 26, 2018 to qualify for this offer.
Purchase transactions can be made at any retailers or online stores and not necessarily at AIR MILES Sponsor locations.
There is no minimum spend amount required per transaction.
*


----------



## Disney Addicted

hdrolfe said:


> Just got an Indigo email, free shipping, no minimum. In case anyone is looking for a "cheap" airmiles shop online, don't need to spend over $25 (is it still that on Indigo?).



Thanks.  I have a $50 Chapters gift card to use.  One kid wants a How to Draw Manga book and the other an adult coloring book.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Just got an Indigo email, free shipping, no minimum. In case anyone is looking for a "cheap" airmiles shop online, don't need to spend over $25 (is it still that on Indigo?).





isabellea said:


> But to count for MM your purchase has to be a minimum of 20$ before tax.





Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks.  I have a $50 Chapters gift card to use.  One kid wants a How to Draw Manga book and the other an adult coloring book.


*Indigo also has a 5X multiplier until March 24th so a great airmilesshop transaction! *


----------



## Days In the Sun

bgula said:


> Hi everyone.  I've been away on a Disney vaca for the past 1 and a half.  Got soem Sobeys cards today to start off my MM collecting.  My wife and I have separate cards from the SIM offer and I have a question.
> I have both a BMO and an AMEX card, but both are tied to my wife's AM # XXXXX.  When I opt in to the CC offer for MM, I have to put in an AM #.  Does that AM # have to match the one that is tied to the card on a regular basis, or can I sign up say the AMEX card to my # YYYYY for the MM promotion?  This way I can have a CC option for both AM cards, rather than 2 for 1 card only.  I think no, but I thought I'd ask the experts.  Hopefully I've explained things in a way that make sense.



I can only speak about BMO. As you said, the credit card is tied to an airmiles number so I would think the only way to make it work would be to go into the BMO credit card account and change the airmiles number that will receive the airmiles to yours and then opt in under your number. However, at this point I'm not sure it would work, depending on how they would determine the cut off point for each airmiles number.  I would think this might work but would be better done before a promo starts.


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> *Staples has this whole refund claw back your miles issue worked out ... we bought hubby a surface on a day it was 25X the miles, translated to a TRUCK LOAD. Darned thing wouldn't stay turned on so we took it back and did a straight up exchange which their POS system treated as a refund/repurchase. My AM account showed the miles in and out on the same day because it was a weekend. Took about a week for them to get back into the account. *


 I hope so.  My online Staples order during their ink sale had an issue - they didn't have something from my order in stock so they shipped without it.  I called an had it substituted and they shipped the other item but it now shows as 2 transactions.  The Staples phone agent said they would like the transactions together and the airmiles coupon would still work.  I hope so because it is 2 of my coupons (Staples & airmilesshops).  Now to wait!


----------



## Donald - my hero

mernin said:


> I hope so.  My online Staples order during their ink sale had an issue - they didn't have something from my order in stock so they shipped without it.  I called an had it substituted and they shipped the other item but it now shows as 2 transactions.  The Staples phone agent said they would like the transactions together and the airmiles coupon would still work.  I hope so because it is 2 of my coupons (Staples & airmilesshops).  Now to wait!


*You better keep everything you have tightly crossed because Staples online is my AM nemesis!! They are *usually ok* for standard offers & occasionally with any multiplier BUT never, not once, has it worked during one of these big promos. Now this is a YMMV situation because others have had success but every time i contact AM about Staples the response is "we know, we've had other complaints" I've decided not to include them in my online shopping during events that require a threshold of some sort. I'll say some AM prayers for you!!!!*


----------



## isabellea

And I'm done!

My card:
The Children Place (posted)
Shell (posted)
IGA-Express
Staples (posted)
Nickels
Rexall (posted)
Sobeys
Airmiles shops (Amazon and Indigo)
Mastercard

DH's card:
Shell (posted)
Survey sign-up + 1st survey (posted)
IGA (sign up to website)
Marchés Traditions (posted)
Rexall (posted)
Sobeys

I will probably also use Rachelle-Béry, Foodland and Jean Coutu coupons just for the airmiles.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Since there has been a bit of conversation surrounding online shopping I've updated the post dedicated to that. I've alphabetized the stores that have multipliers so that if (or rather when) anyone needs to chase down miles they'll know how many they deserve.*
*Online Shopping*

*Timeline for receiving miles thru the Airmilesshop portal is slightly different than other partners BTW, so if you do need to follow-up don't let an online chat agent steer you wrong!*
* Directly from the FAQs on that webpage:*
*
When will my Miles appear in my account?
Base Miles may take up to 60 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Bonus Miles may take up to 75 days from the date of qualifying purchase to be posted to your Collector account. Please note, if you booked travel through an airmilesshops.ca online store, your Miles will be issued up to 60 days from when your trip was completed for Base Miles, and up to 75 days after trip completion for Bonus Miles.
Miles will show in your Collector account from airmilesshops.ca and the online store where you shopped, and Miles from a single transaction may appear in multiple line items if you took advantage of any Bonus Offers and/or sitewide multiplier events.

*


----------



## alohamom

Well, I almost blew it! 

In preparation for this Mega Miles event, I topped up my measly 66 cash miles to 104 by switching dream to cash a few weeks back (thanks again @ottawamom for the suggestion) 

Then last night I had to run into Metro to get milk and cheese. I had my MM get 50 AMs coupon printed and was about to redeem my $10 cash reward when I thought I had better read the coupon. Sure enough it is only valid for March 22 to March 25. 

 Needless to say, I didnt redeem my hard earned 100 cash miles!!!!!

Now I just have to remember to go out to Metro between those days...


----------



## Donald - my hero

alohamom said:


> Well, I almost blew it!
> 
> In preparation for this Mega Miles event, I topped up my measly 66 cash miles to 104 by switching dream to cash a few weeks back (thanks again @ottawamom for the suggestion)
> 
> Then last night I had to run into Metro to get milk and cheese. I had my MM get 50 AMs coupon printed and was about to redeem my $10 cash reward when I thought I had better read the coupon. Sure enough it is only valid for March 22 to March 25.
> 
> Needless to say, I didnt redeem my hard earned 100 cash miles!!!!!
> 
> Now I just have to remember to go out to Metro between those days...


*Never fear, from here on out I will be putting important flyer related & time sensitive reminders here!! *


----------



## alohamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Never fear, from here on out I will be putting important flyer related & time sensitive reminders here!! *


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Update Re: Sobeys
On Friday morning, I bought 2 $150 GC, cashier scanned my mega miles coupon for the first GC purchase and when I handed her a second coupon for my second GC she said that you could only use one mega miles coupon because it would only qualify once.   When I questioned the coupon and the bonus AM, she advised it was the same promotion and the only thing the coupon did was get you your sponsor store credit.  I didn't push it because if you read the flyer it did say 150 bonus AM not regular AM.  
Then I saw many people posting on the weekend about getting 300 AM and others being told that the coupon entitled you to the extra 150 AM.  I stopped in at my Sobeys today and talked to the manager.  She agreed that on Friday morning there was some confusion about the promotion.  She agreed that the cashier should have scanned my second coupon (it isn't like I was trying to use the same coupon, I had 2 with me) and she "made it right" and gave me my 150 AM.  While she was "making it right" the email regarding the promotion was on the counter beside her (and I am good at reading upside down) and it said that the gift cards had to be in separate transactions with a mega miles coupon for each gift card.  It said if multiple gift cards were purchased in the same transaction and a mega miles coupon was presented, it would only qualify an extra 150 AM for the mega miles, not 150 AM for each gift card.


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> *You better keep everything you have tightly crossed because Staples online is my AM nemesis!! They are *usually ok* for standard offers & occasionally with any multiplier BUT never, not once, has it worked during one of these big promos. Now this is a YMMV situation because others have had success but every time i contact AM about Staples the response is "we know, we've had other complaints" I've decided not to include them in my online shopping during events that require a threshold of some sort. I'll say some AM prayers for you!!!!*


Thanks.  I am currently getting a few more partners done just in case.


----------



## sablebomb

isabellea said:


> We have the same with IGA Express and my Mega Miles coupon for Shell worked there. Went the first day of the promotion (March 8) and used the Shell coupon. The MM miles are clearly labeled as such on the receipt AND they posted correctly on DH’s account.


how long did it take.  I used mine on Saturday.  Haven't seen them on my account yet though.


----------



## isabellea

sablebomb said:


> how long did it take.  I used mine on Saturday.  Haven't seen them on my account yet though.



It took about a week to appear on his account.


----------



## bgula

Donald - my hero said:


> *You explained yourself perfectly but I'm not sure i can find an answer to your question! (Not for lack of looking though) I'm thinking the answer is probably no unless there is an easy way to go into your credit card account and link a different AM to the card. I do know it's possible with HBC reward card to go in a switch back & forth at any point in time but since hubby has the credit card accounts on the computer that is with him at a client i can't check! You might want to put a call into the customer service of the credit cards and ask if they would do that, I know someone had to get their AMEX fixed up after signing up for one of the bonus and they created a new AM account to link it to.*
> 
> *There is still time to do the MM promo, here's the Terms & Conditions for the MC coupon*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Opt-in requirements: To qualify for this offer, you must (a) opt in for the Offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the "Submit" button on http://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/optin-bmo on or before April 12, 2018, and (b) make 20 purchases using your eligible BMO AIR MILES Mastercard between from March 8 and April 12, 2018, inclusive. These 20 purchases do not have to be made at the same retailer and can be made at multiple retailers. There is no minimum spend amount required per transaction. Purchase transactions do not include cash advances, balance transfers, interest charges, fee payments, credit or debit adjustments, or any other amounts that may be charged to the account. "Purchases" refer to the number of times your card is used to pay for goods or services, not how many items are bought in a transaction. Actions (a) and (b) as listed above cumulatively count as one (1) Bonus Offer during the MEGA MILES® Promotion. See the MEGA MILES Promotion Terms and Conditions for promotional details. This offer is valid only for the AIR MILES Collector Number associated with your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account. A limit of one (1) offer applies per credit card account. To qualify for this offer, your BMO AIR MILES Mastercard account must be in good standing at the time the Bonus Miles are awarded. Offer is subject to change without notice.
> *
> *Terms for AMEX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Your American Express®* AIR MILES® Card account that is linked to the AIR MILES Collector Number you entered must be in good standing.
> 
> You must opt in for the offer by entering your AIR MILES Collector Number and clicking the "Activate Offer" button in the offer email sent by AIR MILES or at airmiles.ca/megamilesAMEX on or before April 12, 2018.
> 
> You must use your eligible American Express®* AIR MILES® Consumer or Small Business Card to make twenty (20) purchase transactions between March 8, 2018 and April 12, 2018 inclusive.
> 
> Offer period starts at 12:00:01 a.m. EST on March 8, 2018 and ends at 11:59:59 p.m. EST on April 12, 2018.
> 
> Purchase transactions charged to your American Express®* AIR MILES® Card must be subsequently posted to your account by April 26, 2018 to qualify for this offer.
> 
> Purchase transactions can be made at any retailers or online stores and not necessarily at AIR MILES Sponsor locations.
> 
> There is no minimum spend amount required per transaction.
> *



Thanks for trying!


----------



## ottawamom

Staples finally posted. I purchased Mar 8 and it took until Mar 20 to post (usually its the next day or max one week later)


----------



## isabellea

Also bought on March 8 and they posted like you.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> Staples finally posted. I purchased Mar 8 and it took until Mar 20 to post (usually its the next day or max one week later)



Still nothing from Amazon, Indigo, Gap, Old Navy or Apple.  Old Navy hasn't even shipped my order that was placed last Monday, March 12.

Only things that have posted are Rexall and Shell and the survey site.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Still nothing from Amazon, Indigo, Gap, Old Navy or Apple.  Old Navy hasn't even shipped my order that was placed last Monday, March 12.
> 
> Only things that have posted are Rexall and Shell and the survey site.



My Shell and L.C.B.O miles have posted. Nothing from Amazon or Indigo and no miles from Sobey's pharmacy yet (but that should be this Thursday).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A reminder that you should have a LoadnGo offer from Rexall that is valid Wednesday & Thursday for Spend $40 get 60 AM and you *should* be able to combine that with the MM coupon which is good thru April 6th. ALSO don't forget you can use the MM coupon as many times as you want for the entire time it is valid to get those extra 40 miles!! The flyer is pretty miserable this week though with only 9 AM offers so you might want to wait until the new one starts on Friday and hope you can do better by adding items with bonus miles to your transaction*

* The Duck wishes she had remembered that on Saturday when she couldn't reach the $50 mark so that the $40 would have netted 100 instead of only 40 *


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Just curious - where is the 60 AM LoadnGo?  this must be targeted based on demographics and shopping history data as the AM site loadngo section has never had a single offer for my card ever


----------



## Disney Addicted

I purchased from Staples on March 8 and mine posted today.

However, could someone please explain how the 10x air miles at Staples works?  The bill was $80.43 before tax.  My understanding is Staples offers 1 air mile for every $40 spent.  So I should have recevied 2 base miles correct?  And the bonus miles should be 2 x 9 air miles for 18 air miles = 20 total air miles?  Or is my math incorrect?

Posted to my account was 1 base mile and 9 bonus miles.

Staples posted correctly to my husband's account (2 base miles and 18 bonus miles) for a total of 20 air miles.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Also on my husband's acount, Foodland has posted the base miles & flyer/in-store bonus miles, but NOT the mega miles on the coupon.

Has anyone had Foodland post the mega miles yet?


----------



## Disney Addicted

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just curious - where is the 60 AM LoadnGo?  this must be targeted based on demographics and shopping history data as the AM site loadngo section has never had a single offer for my card ever



I'm in Clarington area of Ontario.  The 60 L+G shows up on my card but my husband has yet to have a single L+G offer on his.


----------



## Donald - my hero

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Just curious - where is the 60 AM LoadnGo?  this must be targeted based on demographics and shopping history data as the AM site loadngo section has never had a single offer for my card ever





Disney Addicted said:


> I'm in Clarington area of Ontario.  The 60 L+G shows up on my card but my husband has yet to have a single L+G offer on his.


*When Rexall first went to the LoadnGo offers they were targeted and directly related to what you regularly bought with the occasional item that was based on the type of items you bought but now we all seem to be getting exactly the same offers that are both pathetic and not at all targeted! To get them you need to be sure you have set up your Airmiles account to receive emails from them & sponsors by going into your profile and selecting that option. IF you have already done this you can try this: click on the edit button, uncheck the yes box, click on save changes & sign out of our account. Then sign back into your account and reverse the process to sign back up & sign out of your account again. Once you have done that you can go to the site for LnG and cross your fingers that you are able to see some offers since it took about a month for them to get triggered on my new account i set up during StB*
* Rexall LoadnGo sign in*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> I purchased from Staples on March 8 and mine posted today.
> 
> However, could someone please explain how the 10x air miles at Staples works?  The bill was $80.43 before tax.  My understanding is Staples offers 1 air mile for every $40 spent.  So I should have recevied 2 base miles correct?  And the bonus miles should be 2 x 9 air miles for 18 air miles = 20 total air miles?  Or is my math incorrect?
> 
> Posted to my account was 1 base mile and 9 bonus miles.
> 
> Staples posted correctly to my husband's account (2 base miles and 18 bonus miles) for a total of 20 air miles.


*Your math is correct and it leads me to think that perhaps the wrong coupon code was used? There was a coupon last week that gave you 10 miles TOTAL. If you see the same coupon code on your receipt as on your hubby's i would try an on-line chat to see if you can get a kind soul who will be willing to give you the extra 10 miles instead of handing you the company line of 60 days for base & 120 for bonus. You clearly were already given the miles just not the correct amount.*

*Regarding the Foodland MM coupon the FAQs have a rather ambiguous answer meaning, once again, keeping a coupon attached to your receipt to remind you to follow-up if need be!*
*Partners Miles and Miles you receive for using 3 or 5 offers may be deposited in your Collector Account at different times.*


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Ok thanks


----------



## Disney Addicted

Ok, so I found out the answer about the Staples air miles.  I went to Air Miles chat and spoke with Charles.

Turns out Staples has exclusions and those exclusions include "delivery services, assembly services, all gift cards, self-serve copying, charitable donations, electronics levies, environmental and other third party fees".

He asked me to look at my receipt and there's a $1.50 Ontario Recycling Fee.  Which puts my order UNDER $80 for the coupon / air miles instead of $80.43 before tax.  Ugh.. I never knew.

Charlies kindly posted 10 air miles to my account.  Very nice of him!

I should clarify.  It put my $ total under $80 for the 2 base miles plus 2x9 bonus miles I thought I was getting.  My total was still over $75 for the Mega Mile coupon 90040 that is on my receipt.  So it still counts for my MM shopping!


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> I purchased from Staples on March 8 and mine posted today.
> 
> However, could someone please explain how the 10x air miles at Staples works?  The bill was $80.43 before tax.  My understanding is Staples offers 1 air mile for every $40 spent.  So I should have recevied 2 base miles correct?  And the bonus miles should be 2 x 9 air miles for 18 air miles = 20 total air miles?  Or is my math incorrect?
> 
> Posted to my account was 1 base mile and 9 bonus miles.
> 
> Staples posted correctly to my husband's account (2 base miles and 18 bonus miles) for a total of 20 air miles.



Glad to hear you got to the bottom of it. I was about to suggest it was likely something they don't allow. I know there was a whole list of them.



Disney Addicted said:


> Also on my husband's acount, Foodland has posted the base miles & flyer/in-store bonus miles, but NOT the mega miles on the coupon.
> 
> Has anyone had Foodland post the mega miles yet?



I used the Spend $60 get 20AM coupon at Foodland Mar 9, AM posted Mar 14th. Sometimes Foodland takes an extra week to get it all correct.


----------



## marchingstar

airmilesshops.ca question for you experts!

The Mega Miles reward needs 2 separate purchases through airmilesshops. Well, one of the stores I picked had the perfect little sleepers that were all on clearance, so I got so excited and ordered 3. I added a pair of pants to bump myself up to free shipping. Since placing the order, the store has messaged me to say that 2 of the sleepers have been cancelled because they were out of stock (of course, the two that were cancelled were my favourites). The other two items shipped separately: first the pants (6$), and second one sleeper (16$). So there are two separate charges on my credit card for each amount. Is this going to fulfil the coupon requirements?

(of course, I could always be safe and place a self-indulgent Sephora order, but I would feel much better about this option if it was the suggestion of my brilliant air miles hunters!  )


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> airmilesshops.ca question for you experts!
> 
> The Mega Miles reward needs 2 separate purchases through airmilesshops. Well, one of the stores I picked had the perfect little sleepers that were all on clearance, so I got so excited and ordered 3. I added a pair of pants to bump myself up to free shipping. Since placing the order, the store has messaged me to say that 2 of the sleepers have been cancelled because they were out of stock (of course, the two that were cancelled were my favourites). The other two items shipped separately: first the pants (6$), and second one sleeper (16$). So there are two separate charges on my credit card for each amount. Is this going to fulfil the coupon requirements?
> 
> (of course, I could always be safe and place a self-indulgent Sephora order, but I would feel much better about this option if it was the suggestion of my brilliant air miles hunters!  )


*I had this happen with an Amazon order during StB .. i only really wanted one thing and everything else was added to get me to free shipping, yup, the one thing i needed was not in stock ANYWHERE so they cancelled that part of the order. Because the AM only get added to your account once the order has shipped i didn't get any miles. OH YEAH, this didn't resolve itself until after the promo ended so if I hadn't placed waaaaaay more than the 2 required i would have missed out on a chunk of miles.  *
*I'm not sure how your order will play out, i find it odd that they charged your card twice but I'm thinking that could mess with the $20 requirement . *
*OH and there is this little thing right now, just saying *
**


----------



## Debbie

When LCBO posts, is there no indication of Mega Miles on the receipt or when it posts? I got my 4 bonus miles, but nothing to indicate MM.


----------



## ottawamom

That's normal. It should say the type of bottle you bought. That combined with your copy of the LCBO listing of what qualifies would be all you need to prove you qualified (if necessary).


----------



## damo

Still no airmilesshops miles on my account.  This is just getting weird now.  Amazon usually posts within a couple of days.  It really annoys me since it is the only way that we know if we've got two purchases to qualify for the mega miles deal.


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Still no airmilesshops miles on my account.  This is just getting weird now.  Amazon usually posts within a couple of days.  It really annoys me since it is the only way that we know if we've got two purchases to qualify for the mega miles deal.



My airmileshops Staples shop posted last night, March 9 purchase, one day behind those that bought March 8 in-store and received points yesterday.  No airmileshops points but I know those sometimes come after.  

I'm still waiting on two Chapters shops from March 8, also unusually late.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A couple of reminders for this weekend*

*Metro MM coupon is live Thursday March 22nd - Sunday March 25th -- use 95 cash miles get 50 AM (deposited to your preferred account) This is also in the flyer but no idea if it will double-up like the Sobey's/Urban Fresh did yet. You can use the coupon ONCE but the flyer offer is once PER DAY*
*Don't have enough cash miles to take advantage of this coupon? Shop at Rexall today (if you account is already set to cash) or tomorrow (if you need to switch it to cash, takes till 3 am the next day), use that MM coupon and get a guaranteed 40 AM or wait till Friday to see if there are any good deals in the flyer that will give you more miles. Rexall posts their miles within 24 hours so you can then hit up Metro! If you need a reminder of how cash miles work, give a shout out and i'll pull some info together.*


*Rexall Coupon went live on the 17th and is good thru the 6th --- you can use it as many times as you want till then (only counts once towards MM)*


*Hudson Bay coupon still active and if you haven't shopped yet you might be interested in the Friends & Family sale this weekend -- info in this post Hudson Bay Sale*


*ATLANTIC -- you have your Sobeys coupon going live spend $150 get 95 AM*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had this happen with an Amazon order during StB .. i only really wanted one thing and everything else was added to get me to free shipping, yup, the one thing i needed was not in stock ANYWHERE so they cancelled that part of the order. Because the AM only get added to your account once the order has shipped i didn't get any miles. OH YEAH, this didn't resolve itself until after the promo ended so if I hadn't placed waaaaaay more than the 2 required i would have missed out on a chunk of miles.  *
> *I'm not sure how your order will play out, i find it odd that they charged your card twice but I'm thinking that could mess with the $20 requirement . *
> *OH and there is this little thing right now, just saying *
> *View attachment 310155*



thanks! it was my first time ordering from bed bath and beyond, and it sure didn’t go well! Seems pretty unreliable. They only charge your card as items ship, and the 2 items shipped separately, so I’m guessing you’re probably right it could mess with the 20$ requirement. Lucky I ordered early in the mega miles promotion, I guess. Now time to order some frivolous sephora goods!


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> thanks! it was my first time ordering from bed bath and beyond, and it sure didn’t go well! Seems pretty unreliable. They only charge your card as items ship, and the 2 items shipped separately, so I’m guessing you’re probably right it could mess with the 20$ requirement. Lucky I ordered early in the mega miles promotion, I guess. Now time to order some frivolous sephora goods!


*I'm just glancing thru the HBC website right now at baby stuff and not sure of your $$ mark OR what you need/want but there are some seriously cute onesies for $5-ish PLUS you'll be able to get the discount i was talking about above!*

***ETA .. akkkk why aren't any of MY kids pregnant?!?!? some of these things are just too darned cute and pretty cheap too! *
*LOOK a toque that does it all .. screams I'm Canadian AND sports hidden Mickey ears for $10*


----------



## bababear_50

My Mega Miles shops:

***** Card # 1 Mine*****

1. L.C.B.O.  (done)

2. Sobeys OTC product ( done)

3. HBC (done),,somehow I just don't trust this one to post.

4. Rexall (done)

5. Foodland (done)

6. Metro (Tomorrow) extra just incase.(done March 22)


****Card # 2 (sons card)****

1. LCBO (done)

2. Sobeys OTC product (done)

3. Shell (done)

4. Rexall---(March 21st purchase) ,,I have already flagged this with Airmiles---purchase came to $40.07 (before taxes) ---no mega miles and no Load and Go miles posted to receipt -----manager at Rexall added the miles (60 + 40 ) ....she said because I purchased 2, 5 cent plastic bags that it screwed up the miles?
Airmiles says it will count as a Mega Miles purchase and has put a note on the account. (So I think it's a done).All three receipts are stapled and in an envelope.

5. Metro (tomorrow).(Done March 22).

6. Shell (may add this as a backup extra).

Hugs Mel


----------



## AngelDisney

Debbie said:


> When LCBO posts, is there no indication of Mega Miles on the receipt or when it posts? I got my 4 bonus miles, but nothing to indicate MM.


It’s not on the receipt but when it’s posted, it lists specific items that were bought.


----------



## damo

Sobey's has posted for last week.  Only 150/gift card posted.


----------



## ottawamom

My Sobeys GC purchases (plus their make it right adjustment) posted. Still waiting to see Urban Fresh.


----------



## Silvermist999

damo said:


> Sobey's has posted for last week.  Only 150/gift card posted.



Same here. Disappointing...


----------



## mort1331

damo said:


> Sobey's has posted for last week.  Only 150/gift card posted.


i have only 1, 150 posted, bought 5 cards, so lets see


----------



## AngelDisney

mort1331 said:


> i have only 1, 150 posted, bought 5 cards, so lets see


None is posted for me! Foodland’s 20AM for the MM purchase on the same day were posted.


----------



## buyerbrad

The 635 they added after the fact at customer service posted (4 x $150 giftcards and 35 for a $25 Children’s place), as well as the 35 that that did show on my receipt for a Children’s Place giftcard. No sign of the 150 that did show on my receipt when I bought a 5th $150 giftcard on Sunday.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Sobeys GCs and Sobey's Pharmacy have posted for me.  I was told that the  MM 150am per card would be posted by airmiles later so we shall see.


----------



## Days In the Sun

buyerbrad said:


> The 635 they added after the fact at customer service posted (4 x $150 giftcards and 35 for a $25 Children’s place), as well as the 35 that that did show on my receipt for a Children’s Place giftcard. No sign of the 150 that did show on my receipt when I bought a 5th $150 giftcard on Sunday.



I believe the cut off is Saturday night? ... so you should see it next week if they are on schedule.  Someone correct me if I have it incorrect.


----------



## ottawamom

You got it right Sobeys is Sunday to Saturday posted the following week. MM AM on the GC purchased will take 4 weeks according to earlier reports.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Urban Fresh posted -- total of 150 so i got both from the flyer and the MM coupon. That is what showed on my receipt as well BTW*

***ETA it doesn't say anything about MM anywhere other than the PLU code 33 on the receipt *


----------



## sablebomb

Looking at this, would you say I successfully completed 3 offers so far??

Shell: says Mega Miles (no brainer)
Sobeys: Bonus Miles says 20 I used the coupon for purchasing $10.00 in non-prescription medication
Children's Place: Bonus Miles Spend 50.00 get 20 bonus miles.  I actually used a second one at Children's place too but I know only one will count.


----------



## marchingstar

double post


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'm just glancing thru the HBC website right now at baby stuff and not sure of your $$ mark OR what you need/want but there are some seriously cute onesies for $5-ish PLUS you'll be able to get the discount i was talking about above!*
> 
> ***ETA .. akkkk why aren't any of MY kids pregnant?!?!? some of these things are just too darned cute and pretty cheap too! *
> *LOOK a toque that does it all .. screams I'm Canadian AND sports hidden Mickey ears for $10*
> View attachment 310265



Thanks for the tip  Clothes shopping really is a ton of fun--I'm trying so hard to wait and see what we're gifted and not buy too much myself, but sometimes I can't resist!


----------



## bababear_50

Just a Reminder
Metro
spend 95 cash airmiles ($10.00) get 50 bonus airmiles for one of your sponsors starts today--till Sunday March 25th
Hugs Mel

Happy Shopping!
https://airmilesmegamiles.ca/en/home


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Sobeys Gift Cards for me posted as "150 Bonus Miles" so I am assuming this is the flyer dual offer and that MM will post later.  As people mentioned Shell postings show Mega Miles but Rexall and Jean Coutu don't even though its pretty clear they are Mega Miles


----------



## isabellea

Sobeys grouped my AM for my 2 150$ GC?!? I did two separate transactions with the coupon both times but on my accounts, I have one 300AM 'deposit'.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Had anyone done the Travel Hub offer?  I did it two weeks ago and have already stayed at the hotel. I got the 200 miles for the actual hotel stay but not the 100 for MM.  I was careful to go through the correct links to make the booking

Also, I just did the Metro coupon today. I planned on getting the yogurt deal on my card and then some random groceries on my DD’s card.  I made out really well on the yogurt, I found three packs that were 50% off because the expiry date is Monday  but I also had coupons for those ones.  Paid $3 total for the three packs of yogurt and earned 20 AM.  I also bought the regular ones I was planning on so now I’m over stocked on yogurt but that’s ok.


----------



## ottawamom

isabellea said:


> Sobeys grouped my AM for my 2 150$ GC?!? I did two separate transactions with the coupon both times but on my accounts, I have one 300AM 'deposit'.



That's not unusual. So long as you got the correct "total" # of AM. When reconciling my Sobeys postings I always add them all up and if that agrees with the total from my receipts I know I'm good.

The 300 that were posted were from the flyer promotion. The MM coupon AM should follow in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Hey so heads up but it sounds like the metro MM offer has added confusion. As you know they are running a parallel same offer in their flyer.  Well apparently they also have the same plu code for that offer. So cashiers will likely be confused. Make sure you get them to punch in the plu and then we shall see what happens. This info is taken from a rfd forum


----------



## Disney Addicted

Well I completed my 5th MM through the airmilesshops.  Yesterday I went through the coupon link to Indigo and placed an order of about $47 with free shipping.   Today I went through the coupon link again to Amazon.ca and placed a $35.xx order with free shipping.

Hopefully there are no snags from this.  These are items I needed to order anyways so that worked out.


----------



## bababear_50

I finished my Mega Miles 5 sponsors today (both cards done)
Last shop at Metro (Mississauga)
I used my phone with the --mega miles coupon code PLU 88037(cashier punched in the code).
*use 95 cash airmiles get 50 bonus miles*
Remember to unlock cash airmiles before you head out (I almost forgot) use code as Metro is running the same promo in their flyer.

Hugs Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Re Metro, I watched as the cashier entered the PLU code. Immediately after she entered it I saw a Bonus coupon pop up on the cash screen. Looking at the receipt after it printed out there are two lines in the "Grocery" area of the receipt. One says Bonus offer, next line is Bonus offer     50 Air Miles. No PLU code shows on the receipt at all.

If I hadn't seen her physically key in the #'s for the PLU I would have been concerned. This apparently is how they are showing the use of this coupon.

I'm going to go back tomorrow and redeem another 95 miles to see how the receipt differs when I don't use the MM coupon PLU. Will report back.

Just read this on RFD:
"My dad's not doing the megamiles and just redeem $10 and his receipt showed nothing. I double check with head cashier and she said the 50 bonus offer shown on the receipt is for the PLU code The generic get 50 non megamiles not suppose to show on receipt at all."


----------



## sablebomb

Disney Addicted said:


> Well I completed my 5th MM through the airmilesshops.  Yesterday I went through the coupon link to Indigo and placed an order of about $47 with free shipping.   Today I went through the coupon link again to Amazon.ca and placed a $35.xx order with free shipping.
> 
> Hopefully there are no snags from this.  These are items I needed to order anyways so that worked out.


with Amazon you may run into them shipping to you in separate shipments and charging your card for two separate amounts for each shipment.
If they do this, and one of them is not over the $20.00 you may run into problems getting your MM.
Just an FYI- they did this with my Amazon order last night.  So to be safe I'm probably going to do another airmilesshop purchase just to be safe.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, we've been away so I have to get up to speed quickly!  For my card, I have the AM app and can load/scan the offers that don't have paper coupons.  But how do I get the non-paper coupon offers for his account?  He doesn't have the app and I won' have his phone with me anyway, even if he did...

Thanks!  Gotta save up for our next trip, it's a big one


----------



## Donald - my hero

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, we've been away so I have to get up to speed quickly!  For my card, I have the AM app and can load/scan the offers that don't have paper coupons.  But how do I get the non-paper coupon offers for his account?  He doesn't have the app and I won' have his phone with me anyway, even if he did...
> 
> Thanks!  Gotta save up for our next trip, it's a big one


*Welcome back! Take a breath, relax & join in! Read the first page and see what info is there and then if there is anything that is still a tad muddy ask away.*

*To answer your specific questions regarding coupons :*

*you don't need the APP -- i don't have it, hubby won't use it*
*you will either need to give a coupon from the booklets you pick up in stores OR print from the webpage*
*go to the link for the coupons for your province and select the offers you want to use. Then you can go to the tab for Saved offers and either print directly from that page or get them turned into a PDF that will get sent in an email*
*I'm not 100% sure which offers you are talking about that are "non-paper", do you mean the ones that are strictly on the website? If so follow my instructions above to get them printed. Even if you are able to find a cashier who is willing to scan from your phone most want a hard copy of the coupon and you'll still want to keep extras to staple to your receipts in case you need to follow up later. I would rather have coupons to hand over instead of getting to the till and being told nope, need a coupon. Too many miles at play *


----------



## kuhltiffany

Thanks!  I wasn't sure about the offers like LCBO (remember last time we didn't need a coupon), but it looks like I can print what I need 

I appreciate all of your help, makes it so much easier!



Donald - my hero said:


> *Welcome back! Take a breath, relax & join in! Read the first page and see what info is there and then if there is anything that is still a tad muddy ask away.*
> 
> *To answer your specific questions regarding coupons :*
> 
> *you don't need the APP -- i don't have it, hubby won't use it*
> *you will either need to give a coupon from the booklets you pick up in stores OR print from the webpage*
> *go to the link for the coupons for your province and select the offers you want to use. Then you can go to the tab for Saved offers and either print directly from that page or get them turned into a PDF that will get sent in an email*
> *I'm not 100% sure which offers you are talking about that are "non-paper", do you mean the ones that are strictly on the website? If so follow my instructions above to get them printed. Even if you are able to find a cashier who is willing to scan from your phone most want a hard copy of the coupon and you'll still want to keep extras to staple to your receipts in case you need to follow up later. I would rather have coupons to hand over instead of getting to the till and being told nope, need a coupon. Too many miles at play *


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, new record for me.  My 5 are done, will do a back-up one later, got 2 done on DH's...in 2 hours.  This was an easy one, definitely thanks to this organized and thorough thread!


----------



## AngelDisney

kuhltiffany said:


> Thanks!  I wasn't sure about the offers like LCBO (remember last time we didn't need a coupon), but it looks like I can print what I need
> 
> I appreciate all of your help, makes it so much easier!


LCBO doesn’t require to scan the coupons. You should have the paper coupons for the other offers to be scanned. IGA and HBC sign ups don’t require coupon either. Have fun hunting!


----------



## hdrolfe

Just did the Metro one. Lady at the cash and I were both surprised to see the 50 AM show up on my receipt. I think that's it for me! Hopefully I've done 5 that will count


----------



## damo

Another day, another day of no airmiles shops points.  Apple, Amazon, Gap, Old Navy, Indigo.  Very strange.


----------



## juniorbugman

damo said:


> Another day, another day of no airmiles shops points. Apple, Amazon, Gap, Old Navy, Indigo. Very strange.


I know - I bought my amazon and the source stuff on March 11 and still nothing showing up on my air miles statement. They were shipped in more than one shipment but each shipment was more than the $20.00.  It really makes me think that I did something wrong even though I remember that I did go thru the air miles shop.  I am going to use another sponsor coupon to make sure I make my quota of 5 sponsors.


----------



## Aladora

We just got back from Mexico and I am in dire need of a bit of out-of-province Mega Miles help! 

@Donald - my hero 
@kuhltiffany 
@isabellea 

Are any of you still able to help out? Donald and Isabellea, you both helped me out last time but totally understandable if you are not able to help this time! 

Thanks!


----------



## isabellea

Aladora said:


> We just got back from Mexico and I am in dire need of a bit of out-of-province Mega Miles help!
> 
> @Donald - my hero
> @kuhltiffany
> @isabellea
> 
> Are any of you still able to help out? Donald and Isabellea, you both helped me out last time but totally understandable if you are not able to help this time!
> 
> Thanks!



Sure I can help you! I still have your card in my PM. I will probably stop at Jean Coutu or Rachelle-Béry sometime next week. I'll just use you card instead of mine for my purchase (no need to pay anything). I'll let you know when it's done.

Have you done the online registration on IGA.net? Just so I avoid going to IGA if you did.


----------



## Aladora

isabellea said:


> Sure I can help you! I still have your card in my PM. I will probably stop at Jean Coutu or Rachelle-Béry sometime next week. I'll just use you card instead of mine for my purchase (no need to pay anything). I'll let you know when it's done.
> 
> Have you done the online registration on IGA.net? Just so I avoid going to IGA if you did.



Oh, thank you so much! I have done the iga registration but got the strange error message so I am not counting on that one.


----------



## ottawamom

Mega Miles finally completed.
Me (Foodland, Jean Coutu, Shell, Metro, Urban Fresh GC, IGA sign-up, Sobeys GC, Rexall, Mastercard)
DH (Staples, Jean Coutu, Shell, Metro, Urban Fresh GC, IGA sign-up, Sobeys GC)
DS (LCBO, Jean Coutu, Shell, Metro, Urban Fresh GC, IGA sign-up, Sobeys Pharmacy)

Now back to regular Airmiles hunting.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Aladora said:


> We just got back from Mexico and I am in dire need of a bit of out-of-province Mega Miles help!
> 
> @Donald - my hero
> @kuhltiffany
> @isabellea
> 
> Are any of you still able to help out? Donald and Isabellea, you both helped me out last time but totally understandable if you are not able to help this time!
> 
> Thanks!


*Sure, with the caveat that it isn't quite as easy this time around in ON -- there are no product coupons (unless you count LCBO  there are 17 of those!!)*
*We will be going to a Sobeys with a pharmacy at some  point before April 12th and that coupon is spend $10 get 20 AM*
*Have any cash miles?? This weekend i can use 95 of those and you'll get 50 AM (just tell me what you'd like to donate to a food bank?)*
*Rexall -- spend $40 get 40 (in my mind extremely expensive for you!)*

*Did you do the HBC conversion or survey one yet?*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Challenge issued to all you Metro Cash Mile users: how many EXTRA miles can you earn by using your targeted offers or flyer deals on that $10 worth of free food??? *


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gosh...I see soooo many of you are done your shops already.  I'm crossing my fingers that next weekend when we head to the big city, i can complete mine.  We are heading to the big city to go wedding dress shopping for the dd...and I already told my daughter that I need to make 2 stops, one at home outfitters - and I will use 2 gift cards my mom had given me for xmas thinking we have one of those places here where we live, and I also need to stop at a Rexall.  I thought maybe I would be able to do a little road trip tomorrow...but sadly, it is snowing and blowing here as old man winter is making an appearance again.  So crossing my fingers I can get those two completed next weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Anyone looking for another online shopping possibility who shops at Mark's might be interested in this sale currently going on:*

*Extra 20% off door crasher AND clearance items*
*Free Shipping, no minimum until March 25th*
*2X multiplier*

***ETA what exactly do you think they are trying to tell me? Do i need to: work more, go outside more or i simply need socks *
**


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Challenge issued to all you Metro Cash Mile users: how many EXTRA miles can you earn by using your targeted offers or flyer deals on that $10 worth of free food??? *



I'm game, just picked up cookies using DS card. Spent $10 used 95 Cash AM got 2x15AM for the cookies plus the 50AM for the coupon use. Maybe not the highest value but I wasn't out of pocket 1c doing it.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Yeah...I have completed 5 sponsors for the Mega Miles challenge for this time...had to spend an extra $60 at Foodland because stupid me forgot to give her my Mega Miles coupon and didn't remember until I was driving home...there was some stuff I was going to buy but didn't so I went back to the store and did another shop, this time remembering to give my MM coupon.  Good thing we did go back because I forgot to buy my $150 Foodland gift card to get the 150 AM.  I tried the trick of putting 2 $25 Kobo gift cards in with my groceries and I paid for everything with my Foodland GC...easy peasy.


----------



## pigletto

damo said:


> Another day, another day of no airmiles shops points.  Apple, Amazon, Gap, Old Navy, Indigo.  Very strange.


I feel like I waited a long time before Christmas for Amazon and Indigo to post for STB. I'm not too worried yet.


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> I feel like I waited a long time before Christmas for Amazon and Indigo to post for STB. I'm not too worried yet.



My Amazon usually posts within a day or so of delivery.  Same with Gap and Old Navy.  Apple takes forever and I'm not sure about Indigo.


----------



## kuhltiffany

DH’s favorite wine counts at LCBO, so I can for sure do that one!  Just let me know how I do it without your card though?



Aladora said:


> We just got back from Mexico and I am in dire need of a bit of out-of-province Mega Miles help!
> 
> @Donald - my hero
> @kuhltiffany
> @isabellea
> 
> Are any of you still able to help out? Donald and Isabellea, you both helped me out last time but totally understandable if you are not able to help this time!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Sure, with the caveat that it isn't quite as easy this time around in ON -- there are no product coupons (unless you count LCBO  there are 17 of those!!)*
> *We will be going to a Sobeys with a pharmacy at some  point before April 12th and that coupon is spend $10 get 20 AM*
> *Have any cash miles?? This weekend i can use 95 of those and you'll get 50 AM (just tell me what you'd like to donate to a food bank?)*
> *Rexall -- spend $40 get 40 (in my mind extremely expensive for you!)*
> 
> *Did you do the HBC conversion or survey one yet?*



I've got 295 cash miles but I was planning on using 285 today at Rexall. The new flyer has use 285AM, get 100AM which I can combine with the S$40, G40 Mega Miles. I did the HBC and survey last time so that's out for me this time around. 




kuhltiffany said:


> DH’s favorite wine counts at LCBO, so I can for sure do that one!  Just let me know how I do it without your card though?



Thank you so much, I have sent you a pm with a copy of my card!

Thank you everyone, I think between @isabellea and @kuhltiffany helping me out plus the Shell, Rexall and Thrifty ones I should be good for the big bonus.

You are all awesome!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I used my card and got the same cookie deal so out 95 Am but got back 50 and 30 (plus possibly another 50 if metro double dips on the mega miles)

I used my wife card to get 2 x 4.99 cereal on sale.  No added AM on the cereal but does have the the 5 dollar rebate to mail in


----------



## Days In the Sun

pigletto said:


> I feel like I waited a long time before Christmas for Amazon and Indigo to post for STB. I'm not too worried yet.



Still waiting for some.  Tomorrow is 120 days from Black Friday so I will be going after Amazon, Canada Post, Lowes and Roots.  Did lots of shopping so it didn't effect STB.


----------



## Days In the Sun

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> I used my card and got the same cookie deal so out 95 Am but got back 50 and 30 (plus possibly another 30 if metro double dips on the mega miles)
> 
> I used my wife card to get 2 x 4.99 cereal on sale.  No added AM on the cereal but does have the the 5 dollar rebate to mail in



Right behind you at 76am.  3 Oikos greek plain yogurt, two at half price, one at full and a can of green beans to put it over $10.  Paid 96 cents, 50+20+6 (personal) = 76 am back.

Also did the Kellogg's promo on as well.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

I've been going after all 6 uses x 2 cards (wife and I) on the Shell deal.  You get the 10 MM bonus on 25 litres so tonight I filled 25 litres, cashed out, went to a diff pump and finished filling up and then hit the coupon a second time with the cashier.  I meant to use the other AM card but goofed - wondered if it would work on same day but it did.

I've also been converting the Sobeys GCs over to Shell and a restaurant (I have a large family dinner coming up to pay for)


----------



## Donald - my hero

Days In the Sun said:


> Still waiting for some.  Tomorrow is 120 days from Black Friday so I will be going after Amazon, Canada Post, Lowes and Roots.  Did lots of shopping so it didn't effect STB.



*Check out the post on the first page regarding online shopping... the time line is shorter!!! I'm out so can't give you a link,  sorry I think it's only 75 days*


----------



## mernin

I had a HBC bonus post for 14 AM yesterday but I didn’t do anything with them this time around. I’m thinking it will be staples which hasn’t posted yet.  But that causes me concern as my order was over $80 before their shorting an item so should have be 20 AM. Still working on getting 2 more brands to make sure it doesn’t mess me up!


----------



## damo

mernin said:


> I had a HBC bonus post for 14 AM yesterday but I didn’t do anything with them this time around. I’m thinking it will be staples which hasn’t posted yet.  But that causes me concern as my order was over $80 before their shorting an item so should have be 20 AM. Still working on getting 2 more brands to make sure it doesn’t mess me up!



I got an HBC bonus yesterday too and I don't recall even shopping with them in the past month.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> *Check out the post on the first page regarding online shopping... the time line is shorter!!! I'm out so can't give you a link,  sorry I think it's only 75 days*



Thank you! Didn't know, I could have done this early February!


----------



## Days In the Sun

Some airmilesshops have posted, I received Rona and Staples this morning, still waiting on two ordereds from Chapters:


----------



## Disney Addicted

sablebomb said:


> with Amazon you may run into them shipping to you in separate shipments and charging your card for two separate amounts for each shipment.
> If they do this, and one of them is not over the $20.00 you may run into problems getting your MM.
> Just an FYI- they did this with my Amazon order last night.  So to be safe I'm probably going to do another airmilesshop purchase just to be safe.



Thanks, yes, I have run into this before as well!   Also with Chapters.

Luckily both orders arrived and were charged correctly instead of being split.  I hesitated with Chapters because of my last two issues with them ordering online, but as I said, this was something I had to purchase, so - whew!

Chapters has posted my Air Miles correctly.  Waiting for Amazon now.


----------



## damo

Some of my airmiles shops posted today too.  Chapters (ordered on Monday, March 19), Amazon, (Monday, March 12) and Gap (Wed, March 14).


----------



## Days In the Sun

damo said:


> Some of my airmiles shops posted today too.  Chapters (ordered on Monday, March 19), Amazon, (Monday, March 12) and Gap (Wed, March 14).



Oh no, I ordered Chapters March 10 and they didn't post yet


----------



## Donald - my hero

mernin said:


> I had a HBC bonus post for 14 AM yesterday but I didn’t do anything with them this time around. I’m thinking it will be staples which hasn’t posted yet.  But that causes me concern as my order was over $80 before their shorting an item so should have be 20 AM. Still working on getting 2 more brands to make sure it doesn’t mess me up!





damo said:


> I got an HBC bonus yesterday too and I don't recall even shopping with them in the past month.


*The miles that posted from HBC this week will be your quarterly bonus -- depending on your AM status, ONYX members get 25% of the total miles earned and GOLD members get 10% . SO depending on how much you spent over the 1st quarter you will get a portion of those show up listed as "BONUS REWARD MILES" compared to your regularly earned miles showing up as "REDEEMED HBC POINTS AUTOMATIC"  This bonus is based on Dec, Jan & Feb *


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *The miles that posted from HBC this week will be your quarterly bonus -- depending on your AM status, ONYX members get 25% of the total miles earned and GOLD members get 10% . SO depending on how much you spent over the 1st quarter you will get a portion of those show up listed as "BONUS REWARD MILES" compared to your regularly earned miles showing up as "REDEEMED HBC POINTS AUTOMATIC"  This bonus is based on Dec, Jan & Feb *



I guess that's it!  The only HBC rewards I've received this quarter would be the 10 for converting to AM (for the STB).  3 would be 25% of that (they rounded up!), so that makes sense.


----------



## isabellea

My airmilesshops orders (Indigo from March 14th and Amazon from March 18th) posted.


----------



## star72232

I'm now done on my card and only one away on DH's card.

Me 
1. Sobeys $150 GC
2. Shell (already posted)
3. LCBO wine (already posted)
4. Rexall (already posted)
5. Metro
6. IGA (not counting on this one)

DH
1. Sobeys
2. LCBO wine (already posted)
3. airmilesshops (Wagjag and Marks)
4. Metro
5. Shell (doing this week)
6. IGA (again, not counting on it)


----------



## mernin

Donald - my hero said:


> *The miles that posted from HBC this week will be your quarterly bonus -- depending on your AM status, ONYX members get 25% of the total miles earned and GOLD members get 10% . SO depending on how much you spent over the 1st quarter you will get a portion of those show up listed as "BONUS REWARD MILES" compared to your regularly earned miles showing up as "REDEEMED HBC POINTS AUTOMATIC"  This bonus is based on Dec, Jan & Feb *


ahh, that makes sense then.  Thanks @Donald - my hero


----------



## Donald - my hero

*WOW, just putting out there .. Airmiles obviously doesn't know me very well, now do they  Got this email on BOTH accounts!*

**


----------



## AngelDisney

I am also done with MM! I used 7 coupons. I should have enough backups!

Yesterday I went to Metro to use the MM coupon. The cashier redeemed my AM but forgot to enter the MM code. She was not able to revert the transaction, and DH was batting his eyes (I told him to wait in the car but he wouldn’t listen!). I told the cashier I would use it today instead after confirming that the MM coupon could only be used once. I went today and made sure the cashier entered the code. This time the bonus 50 AM were shown on the receipt. Yesterday there was none on the receipt. I guess it means the 50 AM from store promo would be posted later and won’t be shown on the receipt. I am going again tomorrow to take advantage of the store promo one last time.


----------



## sablebomb

I've got three with Bonus Miles posted already, airmilesshops which I'm waiting to post but I did three purchases just because my AMAZON got split up into two orders which made them less than $20.00 (did Chapters and Marks), and I'm working on my Irving one (three more purchases to go and I need one of them today).

I've started on my DH's card now too.  
I will probably only reach the three on his though.
He is taking care of the Irving purchases
I completed the Sobeys on his (not posted yet)
I plan to do the Needs/Sobey's Express one when it is available next week.  

Wish me luck, I'm almost there!


----------



## Aladora

Aladora said:


> I've got 295 cash miles but I was planning on using 285 today at Rexall. The new flyer has use 285AM, get 100AM which I can combine with the S$40, G40 Mega Miles.



Update: Went to Rexall yesterday and the system would not allow both the use 285, G100 and the S$40, G40 Mega Miles coupon. 

Two cashiers tried but if they scanned the MM coupon first, the system would not trigger to use the cash miles and if they used my cash miles first, the system would not take the MM coupon.


----------



## Debbie

I've finished: Shell, Rexall, Staples, Sobey's, Foodland, and LCBO and IGA signups as backups. I bought two Sobeys gift cards last week, and used one to buy a Foodland one this week. (I used a second one to pay for my groceries) Good to go!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck reporting in from Metro --- wow that was fun 

Card set up during StB:*

*Dare cookies -15 AM*
*Eggs - targeted - 3 AM*
*Cream targeted - 3 AM*
*Total -$10.28 meaning .28 out of pocket (put on MC cause I'm that annoying and want enough transactions!)*
*receipt shows 71 AM but NO PLU code for MM coupon that was a PIA for the cashier to use so we all know it was used!! *
*Main Card (total breakdown in the weekly thread this is what we considered our $10 purchases!)*

*Dare cookies - 15 AM PLUS 3 targeted*
*3 yogurts -20 AM plus 4 targeted *
*Total -$12.96 meaning 2.96 out of pocket (but included in main bill)*
*miles attributed to this promo 92 again same issue with MM coupon*
*The 2 cashiers involved both agreed that the 50 AM from the flyer will more than likely post later. I pulled up the account for the new card and the receipts for the StB (because you know i have all of that stuff still!!) and scanned the thread dedicated to that promo and can confirm that the cash miles coupons did NOT print on the receipt for  use cash miles and they did end up both posting and counting towards the promo. My receipt from December looks EXACTLY like it does today and i shopped on Dec 9th and the miles posted the 27th: under grocery 2 lines related to Bonus Miles, AM confirmation # and a BOLDER congrats for using cash miles*
**


----------



## rella's fan

Debbie said:


> I've finished: Shell, Rexall, Staples, Sobey's, Foodland, and LCBO and IGA signups as backups. I bought two Sobeys gift cards last week, and used one to buy a Foodland one this week. (I used a second one to pay for my groceries) Good to go!



So I could use one of my Sobeys cards to get a Foodland one this week (and get the 150 airmiles promotion)?  Can I also use my Foodland Mega Miles coupon for this?


----------



## Donald - my hero

rella's fan said:


> So I could use one of my Sobeys cards to get a Foodland one this week (and get the 150 airmiles promotion)?  Can I also use my Foodland Mega Miles coupon for this?


*Don't count on being able to churn the gift cards -- some stores will not allow this while others do, it's strictly a YMMV event!*

*No, buying a gift card will not count towards threshold spends, the only time you will earn miles on these is if it is specifically mention either in a flyer or on a coupon.*


----------



## rella's fan

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't count on being able to churn the gift cards -- some stores will not allow this while others do, it's strictly a YMMV event!*
> 
> *No, buying a gift card will not count towards threshold spends, the only time you will earn miles on these is if it is specifically mention either in a flyer or on a coupon.*



thanks - thought it was too good to be true, lol


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Some online shopping updates:*
*Mark's has some incredible deals right now, extra 20% off EVERYTHING (including clearance), free shipping AND 2X multiplier. On Friday ordered the following for hubby*

*2 pair of casual dressy pants -- $11.90-- buy one get one FREE*
*1 pair dress pants -- $16.70*
*1 dress no-iron shirt (and they are TRULY no iron!!) --$23.90 (normally 70)*
*1 leather belt -$25.00*
*Total sale price : $90.95 -- that is less than we normally pay for 2 dress shirts!*
*This morning i got 3 e-mails with shipping details and i did a mini-freak out "if they separate it all out into sales under $20.00 I won't get my MM coupon NOR will i get the correct # of miles"  Relaxed a bit when i noticed that one came to $21.05 pre-tax -- enough to satisfy the coupon. Just now noticed it has already posted to my account for the proper 6 miles (was just under the $80 mark pre-tax) and i'm super happy since i always need to chase down Mark's!*

*Just waiting for HBC to post but they have a pretty decent track record.*


----------



## kuhltiffany

Test question for anyone, which Air Miles Shops accept PayPal?  I've got a bunch in my account I'd like to use, would make my online shopping feel "free" then!

So far:

Marks Yes
Old Navy No
Amazon No


----------



## isabellea

kuhltiffany said:


> Test question for anyone, which Air Miles Shops accept PayPal?  I've got a bunch in my account I'd like to use, would make my online shopping feel "free" then!



Indigo accepts Paypal


----------



## kuhltiffany

isabellea said:


> Indigo accepts Paypal



Perfect, thanks!  Can start researching Iceland for our next cruise


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

kuhltiffany said:


> Perfect, thanks!  Can start researching Iceland for our next cruise



OT...Have fun planning for Iceland....Had an awesome time there in 2015 when we were on our Disney cruise...If you are looking for a tour company, IceLimo Luxury Tours is amazing.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't count on being able to churn the gift cards -- some stores will not allow this while others do, it's strictly a YMMV event!*
> 
> *No, buying a gift card will not count towards threshold spends, the only time you will earn miles on these is if it is specifically mention either in a flyer or on a coupon.*


Exactly. I didn't expect to be able to use the Sobey's card at Foodland for the gc. It was a real bonus-and surprise!


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Jean Coutu order posted (whopping 3 pts) but shows as mega miles


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There is a one day only coupon for Rexall for tomorrow I'll be hitting up a Rexall tomorrow for sure, spend $50 and get 140 AM is great and even if i can't combine the 100 AM from the 1 day coupon is pretty decent! I'll be trying to combine it with the MM coupon*

*Rexall Spend $50 get 100 AM Valid Wednesday March 28th ONLY*

***edited to correct my stupid error *


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

We had to buy a new toilet this week. DH was going to go to Home Depot, I stopped him dead in his tracks and said "No! We are going to Kent so I can use a MM offer!"  This was an unplanned one, so that will be a 6th for DH's card as a back up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> We had to buy a new toilet this week. DH was going to go to Home Depot, I stopped him dead in his tracks and said "No! We are going to Kent so I can use a MM offer!"  This was an unplanned one, so that will be a 6th for DH's card as a back up.


*ROFL! At least you caught him ... hubby needs to take extra computers with him when he goes to clients for training when they don't all have personal ones to bring in with them because he prefers his training to be hands on. Certain programs don't play well with others so that determines which computers go to which client. He stopped into my pseudo office to let me know he had ordered one from New Egg, i spun around "that's in the AM portal you FOOL!" He sheepishly backed out and over his shoulder with a grin ... "I need some stuff from Mark's"*


----------



## isabellea

Donald - my hero said:


> *ROFL! At least you caught him ... hubby needs to take extra computers with him when he goes to clients for training when they don't all have personal ones to bring in with them because he prefers his training to be hands on. Certain programs don't play well with others so that determines which computers go to which client. He stopped into my pseudo office to let me know he had ordered one from New Egg, i spun around "that's in the AM portal you FOOL!" He sheepishly backed out and over his shoulder with a grin ... "I need some stuff from Mark's"*



DH quickly learned to ask me if he needs to shop thru ebates or airmilesshops when shopping online. 

And before leaving for Toronto yesterday he confirmed with me which AM card he had to use at Shell since we are close to 6 transactions on mine.


----------



## Donald - my hero

isabellea said:


> DH quickly learned to ask me if he needs to shop thru ebates or airmilesshops when shopping online.
> 
> And before leaving for Toronto yesterday he confirmed with me which AM card he had to use at Shell since we are close to 6 transactions on mine.


*This was the first time he slipped up -- was just so excited to find exactly what he wanted, at a price that made him happy AND shipped from within Canada. We've even ordered from Newegg before *

*ON the topic of online shopping there are a few new multipliers that have just popped up:*

*Amazon 5X valid thru March 29th*
*Bed Bath & Beyond 3X valid thru April 2nd*
*Dyson 5X valid thru March 31st*
*Old Navy 3X valid March 27th - April 2nd*
*Indigo 3X valid March 27th thru 30th*
*I've updated the post dedicated to online shopping with these new offers -- hope it will help when/if anyone needs to chase down miles. **remember for these miles you only need to wait 60 days for base miles and 75 days for bonus miles*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Donald - my hero said:


> *ROFL! At least you caught him ... hubby needs to take extra computers with him when he goes to clients for training when they don't all have personal ones to bring in with them because he prefers his training to be hands on. Certain programs don't play well with others so that determines which computers go to which client. He stopped into my pseudo office to let me know he had ordered one from New Egg, i spun around "that's in the AM portal you FOOL!" He sheepishly backed out and over his shoulder with a grin ... "I need some stuff from Mark's"*



They mock us, yet they love reaping the rewards of our collecting


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> hey mock us, yet they love reaping the rewards of our collecting



Yes I'm sure the hubby won't be complaining when I have 2000.00 ( my goal or more ) of travel vouchers for the dd wedding in Mexico next spring.  He uses all the papertowel, bacon, dish detergent, laundry detergent, chips, pop, bread and other numerous things I purchase to get the AM...but yet complains...go figure


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Metro offer which is the MegaMiles deal just posted in my account.  Just labels as 'Bonus Miles' but has the 95 out, then 50 + 30 I combo'd going in.

So I'm done with Mega Miles

and with that transaction I hit Gold status for the year!  Not bad considering I only signed up for Air Miles in mid-Feb.


----------



## hdrolfe

I got the Megamiles for Metro as well. I got it twice and both are showing. I do wonder if the flyer offer will show up as well later or not. Fingers crossed


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Yes me too - and also Sobeys.  I am still a bit uneasy about those 2 when they ran parallel flyer offers....did I get MM or just flyer?

Oh well I'm sure I can argue with AM if need be


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I got the Megamiles for Metro as well. I got it twice and both are showing. I do wonder if the flyer offer will show up as well later or not. Fingers crossed



If you're showing it twice on the same card it's the flyer bonus which has been posted. MM will likely show up in a few weeks.


----------



## ottawamom

TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE said:


> Yes me too - and also Sobeys.  I am still a bit uneasy about those 2 when they ran parallel flyer offers....did I get MM or just flyer?
> 
> Oh well I'm sure I can argue with AM if need be



It's the flyer bonus. MM will take up to 4 weeks to post.


----------



## ebharris

Moving post to AM and not mega miles.


----------



## ebharris

Moving post to AM and not mega miles.


----------



## bababear_50

Cash Vs Dream miles question
Throughout the Mega Miles redeeming I have been set to Cash. I just changed to Dream. When the mega miles post if I am still on Dream will they post as Dream mega Miles?

Thank
hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> Cash Vs Dream miles question
> Throughout the Mega Miles redeeming I have been set to Cash. I just changed to Dream. When the mega miles post if I am still on Dream will they post as Dream mega Miles?
> 
> Thank
> hugs Mel


*They will post to whatever your account is set to that day, so in your case, yup, dream miles  *


----------



## Raimiette

Back from vacation and back to the Airmiles earning lol.

Quick question for those in the know.  As I was out of the country 17-27 I asked my sister to pick up a $150 giftcard at Sobeys using my Airmiles card and the MM coupon.  She did so on the 18th and insists the cashier scanned the coupon (and kept it).  However, upon my return yesterday I took a look at the receipt and don't see any code for the MM promo leading me to believe the coupon did not scan properly.

I have received the 150 bonus miles for the giftcard but from reading the past posts here it looks like I should have received 300, correct?

My question is this, do you think if I contacted Airmiles they would credit me for the MM promo?  I have completed 5 other sponsor offers so this would just be an extra for security purposes and 150 miles isn't a huge amount but it's really the principle of the thing lol


----------



## damo

Raimiette said:


> Back from vacation and back to the Airmiles earning lol.
> 
> Quick question for those in the know.  As I was out of the country 17-27 I asked my sister to pick up a $150 giftcard at Sobeys using my Airmiles card and the MM coupon.  She did so on the 18th and insists the cashier scanned the coupon (and kept it).  However, upon my return yesterday I took a look at the receipt and don't see any code for the MM promo leading me to believe the coupon did not scan properly.
> 
> I have received the 150 bonus miles for the giftcard but from reading the past posts here it looks like I should have received 300, correct?
> 
> My question is this, do you think if I contacted Airmiles they would credit me for the MM promo?  I have completed 5 other sponsor offers so this would just be an extra for security purposes and 150 miles isn't a huge amount but it's really the principle of the thing lol



Most people's are the same way.  There was only a short period of time where both were showing up on the receipt.


----------



## buyerbrad

I have something in my account today that says Airmiles Bonus 600. For my 4 giftcards?


----------



## damo

buyerbrad said:


> I have something in my account today that says Airmiles Bonus 600. For my 4 giftcards?



I don't have that in mine.


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Did anyones 50 bonus mikes show up from airmilesshops? My two (bay & amazon) just posted but just the base miles and multipliers. 

Funny rexall story from yesterdays one day only bonus. My sister went while her husband stayed in the car with the kids. They wouldnt let her stack for the 140. They then switched and he went in for stuff he needed and gave the cashier the 40MM. She then said "i have another one you can use and scanned the 100 coupin she had for him.

Later that day i sent my husband to rexall for diapers and easter chocolate, they let him stack.  Needless to say my sister is not a happy camper.


----------



## ottawamom

Raimiette said:


> Back from vacation and back to the Airmiles earning lol.
> 
> Quick question for those in the know.  As I was out of the country 17-27 I asked my sister to pick up a $150 giftcard at Sobeys using my Airmiles card and the MM coupon.  She did so on the 18th and insists the cashier scanned the coupon (and kept it).  However, upon my return yesterday I took a look at the receipt and don't see any code for the MM promo leading me to believe the coupon did not scan properly.
> 
> I have received the 150 bonus miles for the giftcard but from reading the past posts here it looks like I should have received 300, correct?
> 
> My question is this, do you think if I contacted Airmiles they would credit me for the MM promo?  I have completed 5 other sponsor offers so this would just be an extra for security purposes and 150 miles isn't a huge amount but it's really the principle of the thing lol



Does your receipt show PLU 31. That is the line that is needed to get the Mega Miles bonus. My flyer bonus was posted this week but the MM bonus will take about 4 weeks.



xtinelizabeth said:


> Did anyones 50 bonus mikes show up from airmilesshops? My two (bay & amazon) just posted but just the base miles and multipliers.
> 
> Funny rexall story from yesterdays one day only bonus. My sister went while her husband stayed in the car with the kids. They wouldnt let her stack for the 140. They then switched and he went in for stuff he needed and gave the cashier the 40MM. She then said "i have another one you can use and scanned the 100 coupin she had for him.
> 
> Later that day i sent my husband to rexall for diapers and easter chocolate, they let him stack.  Needless to say my sister is not a happy camper.



I would suggest to get your sister to go back to the store with her receipt and her DH receipt and ask that the AM that weren't on hers are added to her account. It may not work but its worth a try.


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> Did anyones 50 bonus mikes show up from airmilesshops? My two (bay & amazon) just posted but just the base miles and multipliers.
> 
> Funny rexall story from yesterdays one day only bonus. My sister went while her husband stayed in the car with the kids. They wouldnt let her stack for the 140. They then switched and he went in for stuff he needed and gave the cashier the 40MM. She then said "i have another one you can use and scanned the 100 coupin she had for him.
> 
> Later that day i sent my husband to rexall for diapers and easter chocolate, they let him stack.  Needless to say my sister is not a happy camper.


*I doubt that the 50 bonus from the online shopping promo will show up anytime soon! They had one in August/Sept for 150 and i had to chase it down on the 76th day ... another one from Nov/Dec for 50 didn't post until around the 65th day mark.*
*The last date for them to post this 50 AM bonus is June 26th *

*I agree with @ottawamom that your sister should chase down those miles -- i wouldn't even bother going into the store, try online chat first and explain what happened they *might* just make it right for your sister. If not, then yup, both receipts in hand and politely ask for them to "Make it Right"*


----------



## ottawamom

It was Rexall, the coupons aren't supposed to stack so I'm not certain an online chat would do anything about it (again we're talking helpful Rexall customer service ). Best bet is to go in and plead your case with the personnel in the store.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> It was Rexall, the coupons aren't supposed to stack so I'm not certain an online chat would do anything about it (again we're talking helpful Rexall customer service ). Best bet is to go in and plead your case with the personnel in the store.


*Not something i would normally recommend but when you have 2 receipts from the exact same store, on the exact same day with the same situation and one allowed the coupons to stack then it stands to reason the second one should as well. If it was only one sale and it didn't credit i wouldn't push, because as you say, it is clearly marked on the  one-day coupon they can't stack, but this is different IMHO*


----------



## alohamom

Do you guys think the IGA sign up will work in Ontario for the MM promo? 

I did it just in case I couldnt get the 5 different vendors. At this point I only have made purchases at 4 and then did the IGA thingy. 

I have done the Hudsons Bay in the past so I cant do that. I am thinking about the hearing test one but time is kind of running out. I have yet to get to a Rexall so that might work but they are so expensive I have a hard time spending money there without my wallet crying out. 

I am just worried the IGA one will not count because I am in Ontario (I kind of thought it was a Quebec area thing)

Any thoughts?


----------



## ebharris

alohamom said:


> Do you guys think the IGA sign up will work in Ontario for the MM promo?
> 
> I did it just in case I couldnt get the 5 different vendors. At this point I only have made purchases at 4 and then did the IGA thingy.
> 
> I have done the Hudsons Bay in the past so I cant do that. I am thinking about the hearing test one but time is kind of running out. I have yet to get to a Rexall so that might work but they are so expensive I have a hard time spending money there without my wallet crying out.
> 
> I am just worried the IGA one will not count because I am in Ontario (I kind of thought it was a Quebec area thing)
> 
> Any thoughts?



Which 4 have you done? If I can help out by doing one for you I will, I’m in Manitoba so think my options are more limited though.


----------



## alohamom

ebharris said:


> Which 4 have you done? If I can help out by doing one for you I will, I’m in Manitoba so think my options are more limited though.



Oh you are so kind for offering that to me!

 I think I may try this week to get to a Rexall and I just checked our printer and it looks like we need ink so I am toying with doing Staples as well. 

I think I am panicking a bit because, unless I do this kind of promo quickly, I tend to forget. The next thing I know it’s over and I end up mad at myself! LOL thanks again @ebharris


----------



## isabellea

The IGA sign up should work. I also get the weird message and my account is at least 8 yo and GH's also got it with a brand new account. There are no regional restrictions on the offers. For StB I did some for 2 people in BC I believe at IGA QC and they got their bonus AM.


----------



## pigletto

So here is where I stand for three cards..

Airmilesshops (Indigo and Amazon.. done)
L.C.B.O - (wine.. done)
Convert HBC points (done)
Shell (done)
Sign up for IGA (done)
$10 spend Sobey’s pharmacy (done)


DH’s card
L.C.B.O (wine...done)
Shell (done)
Convert HBC points (done)
IGA sign up (done)
$10 spend Sobey’s pharmacy (to be done this week)
Rewardyouropinion (signed up but need to do one survey)

DD’s card
L.C.B.O. (Wine.. done)
Shell (done)
Convert HBC points (done)
IGA sign up (done)
$10 spend Sobey’s pharmacy (done)
Rewardyouropinion (done).

6 offers completed on my card and dd’s card. Dh still needs to spend $10 at Sobey’s pharmacy and needs to complete one survey to complete his offers. I’m pleased with how this one turned out. I try pretty hard to spend the minimum amount while still getting things we need or use. Other than the wine, these were all purchases I would have made without any miles at all. The wine was a nice bonus and it will be used. 
I’m thinking for next years big promos I will have dd21’s boyfriend sign up for a card and I will complete the offers for him as well. He will travel with us next time we cruise or go to Disney (he came with us last summer) and we might as well get his park ticket or plane ticket with airmiles too!


----------



## ottawamom

You sound just like me.  I was able to do 3 cards (mine, DH, DS1). I told DS2 that he would need to sign up for a card so that I could add him to the big promo mix.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm done with the Mega Miles on my card.

Staples - miles have posted
Shell - miles have posted and have collected 5 of the 6 bonus.  Will get the 6th one this week coming
Foodland - miles have posted
Sobey's - miles have posted
AirMilesShop (Indigo and Amazon) - the store miles have posted, but not the 50 miles from AirMilesShop
Rexall's - posted.  I wasn't going to use a 6th but did the easter 100 plus the MM 40

My husband's card is done as well
Staples - posted
Shell - posted - will work on getting the additional 5 bonus offers next
Foodland - posted
Rexall - posted
Sobey's - posted


----------



## bgula

Question for the experts.  I'd like to make a hotel reservation thru the travel hub for 1 of the MM options.  It says you can travel up to the end of December.  My reservation would be for October.  Problem is, there's a slim chance that I may have to cancel the reservation as the event may not occur that I'm traveling to.  This would be WAY after the MM's would be awarded.  Do you think they'd take them back if I had to cancel and didn't actually get my 5th offer done?


----------



## ebharris

bgula said:


> Question for the experts.  I'd like to make a hotel reservation thru the travel hub for 1 of the MM options.  It says you can travel up to the end of December.  My reservation would be for October.  Problem is, there's a slim chance that I may have to cancel the reservation as the event may not occur that I'm traveling to.  This would be WAY after the MM's would be awarded.  Do you think they'd take them back if I had to cancel and didn't actually get my 5th offer done?



I’m pretty sure the travel has to happen before July 31st to count for the Mega Miles promotion. “*Bonus Offer valid only to Collectors who book their first hotel stay through AIR MILES Travel Hub between March 8 and April 12, 2018. Collectors who have previously booked a hotel stay through AIR MILES Travel Hub do not qualify for this offer. Eligible hotel reservation must be booked using the Bonus offer link provided during the offer period, and stay must be completed by July 31, 2018.”

Unless there are various coupons?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Question for the experts.  I'd like to make a hotel reservation thru the travel hub for 1 of the MM options.  It says you can travel up to the end of December.  My reservation would be for October.  Problem is, there's a slim chance that I may have to cancel the reservation as the event may not occur that I'm traveling to.  This would be WAY after the MM's would be awarded.  Do you think they'd take them back if I had to cancel and didn't actually get my 5th offer done?


*There are 2 separate promos going on thru the Travel hub, if you access it thru the link on the MM coupon you will see this in the URL https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/hotel/search?locale=en-US&promo=MEGA100&flow=earn&currency=CAD*

*If you just access the Travel Hub directly  you will see this URL*
*https://travelhub.airmiles.ca/hotel/search?locale=en-US&flow=earn&currency=CAD*
* Doesn't matter which way you enter the hub you will see this is the promo so if you want it to count as a MM coupon be sure to shoot thru the coupon -- the only difference is in the URL*
**

****ETA I'm not sure where you saw the December date  BTW since the date appears to be July 31st*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*A couple of coupons have gone active :*

*Needs Spend $25 get 10 AM March 30th - April 12th*
*Metrobus ride 10 times between April 2nd- 8th get 25 AM*
*Adopt a Steam product at NSLC (have no idea what this means?!?!)*
*Penzoil oil change at Jiffy Lube April 1st - 12th*
*You have until Friday April 6th to continue using the Rexall coupon.*


----------



## ottawamom

Can you post a link? I can't see them when I use my link to Mega Miles. Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Can you post a link? I can't see them when I use my link to Mega Miles. Thanks


*All i did was go thru the Mega Miles coupons for each province and made note of any that are starting -- for you that's only the Jiffy Lube one. I also make regular glances thru the entire list of coupons .. link is in the 3rd post on the first page.*

*There's also a new list of items at the LCBO that started today.*


----------



## bgula

ebharris said:


> I’m pretty sure the travel has to happen before July 31st to count for the Mega Miles promotion. “*Bonus Offer valid only to Collectors who book their first hotel stay through AIR MILES Travel Hub between March 8 and April 12, 2018. Collectors who have previously booked a hotel stay through AIR MILES Travel Hub do not qualify for this offer. Eligible hotel reservation must be booked using the Bonus offer link provided during the offer period, and stay must be completed by July 31, 2018.”
> 
> Unless there are various coupons?



It's the second one for the travel hub.  Book your NEXT stay and get 75 airmiles.  Travel has to happen by Dec. 31, 2018.

I've copied the contents of it below:

75
Bonus Miles
Book your next hotel stay through AIR MILES® Travel Hub and get 75 Bonus Miles.* 

Plus, get up to 1,000 Bonus Miles per night

Valid from Mar 8 - Apr 12, 2018

* How to use this offer: *
 Click here 
* 75 Bonus Miles Offer valid to Collectors who book a hotel stay through AIR MILES Travel Hub between January 1, 2018 and December 31, 2018. Eligible hotel reservation must be booked on travelhub.airmiles.ca, AIR MILES Collector Number must be provided at the time of checkout, and stay must be completed by December 31, 2018. Bonus Miles will be collected on completion of stay. 75 Bonus Miles Offer cannot be combined with any other promotional offers, but is in addition to the up to 1,000 Miles per night offered on each unique hotel booking. AIR MILES reserves the right to retract a Bonus Offer at any time without prior notice or retract a Bonus Offer for deceptive booking behaviour including creating multiple Collector Numbers. By participating in this Bonus Offer you agree to AIR MILES Travel Hub Terms of use. ®™Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> It's the second one for the travel hub.  Book your NEXT stay and get 75 airmiles.  Travel has to happen by Dec. 31, 2018.
> 
> I've copied the contents of it below:
> 
> 75
> Bonus Miles
> Book your next hotel stay through AIR MILES® Travel Hub and get 75 Bonus Miles.*
> 
> Plus, get up to 1,000 Bonus Miles per night
> 
> Valid from Mar 8 - Apr 12, 2018
> 
> * How to use this offer: *
> Click here
> * 75 Bonus Miles Offer valid to Collectors who book a hotel stay through AIR MILES Travel Hub between January 1, 2018 and December 31, 2018. Eligible hotel reservation must be booked on travelhub.airmiles.ca, AIR MILES Collector Number must be provided at the time of checkout, and stay must be completed by December 31, 2018. Bonus Miles will be collected on completion of stay. 75 Bonus Miles Offer cannot be combined with any other promotional offers, but is in addition to the up to 1,000 Miles per night offered on each unique hotel booking. AIR MILES reserves the right to retract a Bonus Offer at any time without prior notice or retract a Bonus Offer for deceptive booking behaviour including creating multiple Collector Numbers. By participating in this Bonus Offer you agree to AIR MILES Travel Hub Terms of use. ®™Trademarks of AM Royalties Limited Partnership used under license by LoyaltyOne, Co.


*Huh, well look at that! I didn't notice the difference between the 2 coupons from MY direct link thru the coupon but when i use the one in your post i see the Dec date, how odd is that?!?!? In this case I'm not sure how they will handle it if your hotel stay isn't until AFTER the 120 day mark of the end of this promo and you then end up possibly cancelling the stay... how will they track THAT! Personally i wouldn't want this to be my 5th coupon, but I tend to have bad luck with these promos!!*


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Question for childrens place.  If we shop online through airmilesshops will it count towards the CP MM as well as 1 of the 2 dlfor airmilesshops? Or just one?


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> Question for childrens place.  If we shop online through airmilesshops will it count towards the CP MM as well as 1 of the 2 dlfor airmilesshops? Or just one?


*Since it isn't part of the Airmilesshop stores i don't believe it will fall under that coupon. Hopefully someone who has shopped online will be better able to confirm this for you.*


----------



## cari12

Completed my MM!:
1) MasterCard 20 transactions
2) Safeway spend $60
3) Safeway $10 pharmacy
4) Staples spend $75
5) IGA sign up

Will also get 25L of gas at Shell later this week as a 6th. I’m a little leery the IGA may not work as I’m not in Quebec.


----------



## mort1331

cari12 said:


> Completed my MM!:
> 1) MasterCard 20 transactions
> 2) Safeway spend $60
> 3) Safeway $10 pharmacy
> 4) Staples spend $75
> 5) IGA sign up
> 
> Will also get 25L of gas at Shell later this week as a 6th. I’m a little leery the IGA may not work as I’m not in Quebec.


I would recommend doing shell as well. Not sure if your 2 Safeway will count. In Ontario you could not use 2 Sobeys. Says must be 5 different sponsors. Just to watch out for.


----------



## damo

cari12 said:


> Completed my MM!:
> 1) MasterCard 20 transactions
> 2) Safeway spend $60
> 3) Safeway $10 pharmacy
> 4) Staples spend $75
> 5) IGA sign up
> 
> Will also get 25L of gas at Shell later this week as a 6th. I’m a little leery the IGA may not work as I’m not in Quebec.



The IGA coupon shows up in more than just the offer for Quebec, so hopefully we are fine (fingers crossed) but I would still do Shell too.  The two Safeways should be fine as Air Miles Canada posted that they were two separate partners on their facebook page.


----------



## cari12

damo said:


> The IGA coupon shows up in more than just the offer for Quebec, so hopefully we are fine (fingers crossed) but I would still do Shell too.  The two Safeways should be fine as Air Miles Canada posted that they were two separate partners on their facebook page.



Thanks, I also think the Safeway are fine because on the airmiles website when i chose those 2 coupons, they counted as 2 towards the 5 counter. But I’m definitely stopping at Shell to be safe.


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Signed up for IGA and got this.  It's just my 2nd insurance offer so if it doesn't work I already have 5 done and HBC as my 1st insurance offer. I like to go in for the overkill..

"Your AIR MILES Card has been successfully registered. You can now enjoy AIR MILES promotions (ex. Mega Miles promotion)."

Do I need to do anything else or just wait and see if the miles appear?


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> Signed up for IGA and got this.  It's just my 2nd insurance offer so if it doesn't work I already have 5 done and HBC as my 1st insurance offer. I like to go in for the overkill..
> 
> "Your AIR MILES Card has been successfully registered. You can now enjoy AIR MILES promotions (ex. Mega Miles promotion)."
> 
> Do I need to do anything else or just wait and see if the miles appear?


*This is great news -- i just checked both of my accounts and i see that message now as well -- when i first signed up this was the message that showed up in the same spot:*
*"We can't validate your AIR MILES account number. Please, note that you will still receive your miles."*

*Now we'll just all have to wait the 30 days after the promo ends to see the miles -- that will be May 12th*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Now that the message on the IGA account page as change as mentioned above both of our cards are done!*

*Main Card*

*Mastercard 20 transactions -- up to 26 now*
*AMEX 20 transactions -- up to 19 with several that will happen before the 12th*
*Metro cash miles --our store is terrible posting miles, but they will eventually show up*
*HBC spend $50 get 25 AM -- posted *
*Rexall -- posted*
*IGA -- not posted but message changed on account*
*New Card*

*Urban Fresh gift card -- posted*
*Rexall -- posted*
*Metro cash miles -- still waiting*
*IGA -- not posted but message changed*
*Shell -- miles on receipt (almost failed on hubby's part, see weekly thread  )*
*2 online transactions: Mark's posted but waiting on HBC (points converted to AM but the actual transaction hasn't??)*
*SO -- the main card I'm confident will make the full bonus miles. Have done 1 online transaction with Mark's after the 1st order on the new card, might end up with another but not pressing it.*

*New card -- if there are any noteworthy sales at Sobeys this weekend we might make the trip and I'll do the pharmacy one. Might think about another online transaction to guarantee I'll get those 50 miles.*


----------



## xtinelizabeth

Heeeeelpppp..  

So heres the deal. my doofus big sister hasnt been keeping track of things well enough even though I TOLD HER SINCE DAY ONE TO BE AS THOROUGH AS POSSIBLE BUT SHE NEVER LISTENS TO ME..  (like ever. 27 years of her not listening to me)..

She ordered stuff on amazon through airmilesshops. Her total was going to be over 60 so she split up over 3 cards (hers. Her husband and our moms). 

I told her to double check her cc statement in case she ordered items under $20 because amazon splits up the charges sometimes. Turns out one purchase got split into a $13 & $15 charge. 

So i was like just let me know whose AM card you put it on so i can redo it since i was going to order her oldest a bday present off amazon anyway and i already completed airmilesshop on both mine and my husbands card.

She has no idea what she ordered under each card. She just figured knowing she did amazon on each card would be good enough. So now she has amazon on 2 out of 3 but she doesnt know who and she still needs to order from a second shop on each card to complete the MM offer.

Is there anyway to check or is she SOL and can i yell at her some more?


----------



## Donald - my hero

xtinelizabeth said:


> Heeeeelpppp..
> 
> So heres the deal. my doofus big sister hasnt been keeping track of things well enough even though I TOLD HER SINCE DAY ONE TO BE AS THOROUGH AS POSSIBLE BUT SHE NEVER LISTENS TO ME..  (like ever. 27 years of her not listening to me)..
> 
> She ordered stuff on amazon through airmilesshops. Her total was going to be over 60 so she split up over 3 cards (hers. Her husband and our moms).
> 
> I told her to double check her cc statement in case she ordered items under $20 because amazon splits up the charges sometimes. Turns out one purchase got split into a $13 & $15 charge.
> 
> So i was like just let me know whose AM card you put it on so i can redo it since i was going to order her oldest a bday present off amazon anyway and i already completed airmilesshop on both mine and my husbands card.
> 
> She has no idea what she ordered under each card. She just figured knowing she did amazon on each card would be good enough. So now she has amazon on 2 out of 3 but she doesnt know who and she still needs to order from a second shop on each card to complete the MM offer.
> 
> Is there anyway to check or is she SOL and can i yell at her some more?


*OMG, yeah i have some family members that fall into that category -- "i don't need to listen to you because I know what I'm doing"*

*Regarding the Amazon orders .. the only way you can tell which card worked is if the miles have shown up on the account. They usually post the same day-ish that the order ships and there is no question where it's from. It will look like this order i made on January 4th (shipped the same day) during a 10 X multiplier offer. Total pre-tax order was $26.88*
**

*If there are miles posted on 2 of the accounts and none on the 3rd then it's easy to tell which one is missing. However, if there are no miles posted on any of the accounts yet then yuppers, SOL! I haven't done an Amazon order this time so i don't know if they are in the camp of "where the heck are my miles?!?!" or not. To keep things even clearer for myself i even have separate accounts with the online merchants that coincide  with the different AM cards -- once the promo is over i will go back to my main accounts. (i'm just obsessive with my mile pursuits  )*


****an aside to family members not listening ... I've been going to Disney since 1971 and with hubby since 1985 so beyond familiar with everything the area has to offer. Hubby's sister called from Florida a few weeks ago to brag to him that she found this special new place that you can go to that is Disney but doesn't cost anything to get into or park .."They call it Disney Springs and it's brand new" uhm, ok then, how cute that she thinks a) it's new and b) that she discovered it!*


----------



## hdrolfe

My HBC conversion 10 AM posted today so I think all 5 have now posted. Plus I have the IGA one as a backup. And possibly the two airmilesshop though I'm not sure I actually went through the shop for one of my purchases lol. I think I did... Now fingers crossed the bonus posts in the end


----------



## Days In the Sun

Donald - my hero said:


> ****an aside to family members not listening ... I've been going to Disney since 1971 and with hubby since 1985 so beyond familiar with everything the area has to offer. Hubby's sister called from Florida a few weeks ago to brag to him that she found this special new place that you can go to that is Disney but doesn't cost anything to get into or park .."They call it Disney Springs and it's brand new" uhm, ok then, how cute that she thinks a) it's new and b) that she discovered it!*



Couldn't resist googling it:


----------



## xtinelizabeth

*MY CARD*
1. safeway
2. children's place
3. shell
4. rexall
5. airmilesshops 
6. safeway pharmacy
7. hbc conversion
8. iga signup
9. surveys

*HUBBY'S CARD*
1. shell
2. safeway pharmacy
3. airmilesshop
4. staples 
5. surveys
6. hbc conversion
7. iga signup

*MOM'S CARD*
1. shell (sister)
2. children's place (sister)
3. safeway pharmacy (me)
4. sobeys (me)
5. surveys
6. hbc conversion
7. iga signup 

If we don't receive 1250 on all 3 cards, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I think I got my 5:

Shell 62.002L $70 (Get 10 Air Miles Bonus Miles when you pay in-store. Min 25L fuel purchase required.)

Sobeys $148.88 (Spend $60, get 5X Base Miles.)

Rexall $56.18 before tax (Spend $40 or more on almost everything in-store, get 40 Bonus Miles.)

Airmilesshops $90 on 2 +$20 purchases at Sephora and Amazon. (Get 50 Bonus Miles when you make a min $20 purchase at two or more online stores.)

Sobeys Pharmacy $11.99 before tax (Get 20 Air Miles Bonus miles when you spend $10 on any pharmacy nonprescription medication or treatment product.)

Debating about doing a 6th just to be safe. It shouldn't be stressful to collect Air Miles but yet I have a drawer full of receipts and a spreadsheet for this promo.


----------



## pigletto

pigletto said:


> So here is where I stand for three cards..
> 
> Airmilesshops (Indigo and Amazon.. done)
> L.C.B.O - (wine.. done)
> Convert HBC points (done)
> Shell (done)
> Sign up for IGA (done)
> $10 spend Sobey’s pharmacy (done)
> 
> 
> DH’s card
> L.C.B.O (wine...done)
> Shell (done)
> Convert HBC points (done)
> IGA sign up (done)
> $10 spend Sobey’s pharmacy (to be done this week)
> Rewardyouropinion (signed up but need to do one survey)
> 
> DD’s card
> L.C.B.O. (Wine.. done)
> Shell (done)
> Convert HBC points (done)
> IGA sign up (done)
> $10 spend Sobey’s pharmacy (done)
> Rewardyouropinion (done).
> 
> 6 offers completed on my card and dd’s card. Dh still needs to spend $10 at Sobey’s pharmacy and needs to complete one survey to complete his offers. I’m pleased with how this one turned out. I try pretty hard to spend the minimum amount while still getting things we need or use. Other than the wine, these were all purchases I would have made without any miles at all. The wine was a nice bonus and it will be used.
> I’m thinking for next years big promos I will have dd21’s boyfriend sign up for a card and I will complete the offers for him as well. He will travel with us next time we cruise or go to Disney (he came with us last summer) and we might as well get his park ticket or plane ticket with airmiles too!



Update .. I am DONE. 6 offers on 3 cards. I spent the minimum amount I could while getting things I needed and I am happy. Now I’ll cross my fingers that everything posts as it should


----------



## Donald - my hero

FLVacationGirl said:


> I think I got my 5:
> 
> Shell 62.002L $70 (Get 10 Air Miles Bonus Miles when you pay in-store. Min 25L fuel purchase required.)
> 
> Sobeys $148.88 (Spend $60, get 5X Base Miles.)
> 
> Rexall $56.18 before tax (Spend $40 or more on almost everything in-store, get 40 Bonus Miles.)
> 
> Airmilesshops $90 on 2 +$20 purchases at Sephora and Amazon. (Get 50 Bonus Miles when you make a min $20 purchase at two or more online stores.)
> 
> Sobeys Pharmacy $11.99 before tax (Get 20 Air Miles Bonus miles when you spend $10 on any pharmacy nonprescription medication or treatment product.)
> 
> Debating about doing a 6th just to be safe. It shouldn't be stressful to collect Air Miles but yet I have a drawer full of receipts and a spreadsheet for this promo.


*Have you taken advantage of all of the "free" offers? If not, why don't you do just one of those as your "insurance policy"? Info is in post #5*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*It's the last weekend to take advantage of the MM promo so for those of us who do the bulk of our shopping on the weekends, time to strap on your hunting gear and hit the stores! There will be one more flyer for the grocery stores since they start on the 12th but this is the last day for the Rexall coupon so if you've been waiting for that *perfect offer* at that store, get to it! Also worth remembering that the Rexall coupon is good for as many times as you want to use it even if it only counts as one offer towards the final bonus.*

*For those of us who took advantage of the gift card offer at Sobeys & Urban Fresh with the sole purpose of using them during big mile bonus sales .. hope your freezers are empty, frozen-frenzy is on at Sobeys this weekend *

*For those who have access to the IGA threshold spend coupon that expires tomorrow, April the 7th.*


----------



## westcoastminnie

Congrats to everyone who has already finished! 

I’m struggling for two more, although I can probably do the one for the Bay/Home Outfitters. I’m in BC where the offers aren’t great :/

I would be eternally grateful if anyone could kindly help out with one more? I’d be happy to repay the favour with either a Thrifty Foods, Thrifty Foods Pharmacy, or Shell offer! I frequent those places anyways so it would be easy to do any of them.  Thanks 

ETA: I have done the IGA signup one but wasn’t hoping to have that as the extra insurance one!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I completed my own MM a while ago but finished my DD's yesterday with Rexall.   For the first time EVER, I got my total to exactly $40 pre tax.  I actually asked the cashier if it was right.   One tiny blip though,  I bought some vitamins that were BOGO 50% and when I got home one of the bottles is the wrong bottle. Not a huge deal it scanned in at $4.24 which was actually why I got exactly $40 because it should have been $2 higher.   It's not worth the drive to go back to the store to exchange the bottle....the store is about a 15-20 min drive, so not far but there is not another single reason for me to go to that area other than the Rexall.  

I'm going to do the IGA sign up as number 6 for DD.   I've done 8 on my own card....might do the Sobeys pharmacy on mine as well.  I need Tylenol and they have bonus miles on the large bottle when you buy two.  It's a couple of dollars more than I normally pay but the bonus plus the MM coupon makes it worth while.


----------



## kuhltiffany

If you want to PM me a copy of your AM card, I can buy a bottle of wine at the LCBO?



westcoastminnie said:


> Congrats to everyone who has already finished!
> 
> I’m struggling for two more, although I can probably do the one for the Bay/Home Outfitters. I’m in BC where the offers aren’t great :/
> 
> I would be eternally grateful if anyone could kindly help out with one more? I’d be happy to repay the favour with either a Thrifty Foods, Thrifty Foods Pharmacy, or Shell offer! I frequent those places anyways so it would be easy to do any of them.  Thanks
> 
> ETA: I have done the IGA signup one but wasn’t hoping to have that as the extra insurance one!


----------



## star72232

westcoastminnie said:


> Congrats to everyone who has already finished!
> 
> I’m struggling for two more, although I can probably do the one for the Bay/Home Outfitters. I’m in BC where the offers aren’t great :/
> 
> I would be eternally grateful if anyone could kindly help out with one more? I’d be happy to repay the favour with either a Thrifty Foods, Thrifty Foods Pharmacy, or Shell offer! I frequent those places anyways so it would be easy to do any of them.  Thanks
> 
> ETA: I have done the IGA signup one but wasn’t hoping to have that as the extra insurance one!




If you'd like to PM me your card number I can do the Shell one for you.


----------



## westcoastminnie

star72232 said:


> If you'd like to PM me your card number I can do the Shell one for you.



Thanks a bunch for the offer but I already have the Shell one  @kuhltiffany is going to do the LCBO one for me.

This board is the best, thanks to everyone for their tips and tricks! Should have enough miles for our next trip to Disneyland after our current AP's expire


----------



## bgula

Question:  I placed an order thru Airmilesshops on March 21 with Indigo for ~$31.  The order arrived quickly, but so far there's been no activity on my AM account.  I thought Indigo was usually pretty quick in awarding AM?  I just did my second order via Amazon, so that should complete my 5 for the MM promo.  I don't think there's any way to check orders via Airmilesshops to make sure they registered it, is there?


----------



## Donald - my hero

bgula said:


> Question:  I placed an order thru Airmilesshops on March 21 with Indigo for ~$31.  The order arrived quickly, but so far there's been no activity on my AM account.  I thought Indigo was usually pretty quick in awarding AM?  I just did my second order via Amazon, so that should complete my 5 for the MM promo.  I don't think there's any way to check orders via Airmilesshops to make sure they registered it, is there?


*Unfortunately there is no way to verify if the order went thru properly or not and it seems to be doubly problematic during ANY promos attached to the Airmiles online shopping portal. I've placed 3 orders, 2 on one card and 1 on the other, 1 order posted within 24 hours but the entire order hasn't arrived yet, one order arrived quickly but no miles, 3rd order is still MIA and no miles.*

* Amazon is usually very good at posting the miles, i often see the miles the same day as i get the e-mail confirming the order has shipped so hopefully you'll see those miles soon. Just be sure to keep track of all of the info needed to track these miles down if you need to and remember the timeline for online shopping is 60 days for base and 75 for bonus NOT 120*


----------



## damo

I found that everyone was really slow in posting to Air Miles during this promotion.  Everything took a couple of weeks.  Indigo was a bit quicker....about 10 days


----------



## bgula

Can anyone tell me how long it should take to get the 150 bonus AM from the Sobey's MM gift card promo?  I have the 150 from Sobeys.  Does the extra 150 from the MM come from Sobeys as well, or from airmiles?  Has anyone received these MM AM's yet?


----------



## isabellea

At the store they told me 4 weeks so I would expect them soonish?!?


----------



## Spotthecat

Wait...we're giong to receive 150 AM x twice for buying those gift cards at Sobeys???


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Just got an email from Staples alerting me to a 2 day sale on HP ink. Same sale that they had during the first 2 days of this promo ( i think??), must be like drug stores having constant sales on diapers & baby products to catch & keep customers who need these products on a regular basis. The MM coupon is still valid, and even if you've used it before you can still get the 10X the miles. If you haven't yet, here's one more chance to get that sponsor done.*

**


----------



## Donald - my hero

Spotthecat said:


> Wait...we're giong to receive 150 AM x twice for buying those gift cards at Sobeys???


*Hopefully, possibly, maybe ... some of us received the double amount on the day we actually bought the gift cards and a couple those who didn't were shown/told about an email that the stores had from their head office stating that the miles from the flyer would be posted later. Fingers crossed!!!*


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...I " think " fingers crossed that I completed my 5 sponsors.  I still have to go to Safeway tonight ( for my sister ) who is needing one more as well, and use the Safeway pharmacy coupon for her with her card.  I'm still debating doing another pharmacy shop for me ( and go up to the pharmacy counter ) to complete the transaction for myself, as I only used the front check out tills for my purchase that day.  
1) Safeway ( grocery )
2) Safeway pharmacy
3) Shell
4) Children's place ( my sister did her shopping with my card 
5) Staples - which i just completed over my lunch.  

Nothing like cutting it close    but it's done.  I just didn't get to stop into a Rexall when we were in the big city...and with our crappy weather and roads, I wasn't driving 30 minutes to the next town to use a coupon.  So i'm crossing anything I can...that I the bonus for all 5.  This momma needs to convert all her Am to travel vouchers for either a destination wedding...or a graduation trip.


----------



## isabellea

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...I " think " fingers crossed that I completed my 5 sponsors.  I still have to go to Safeway tonight ( for my sister ) who is needing one more as well, and use the Safeway pharmacy coupon for her with her card.  I'm still debating doing another pharmacy shop for me ( and go up to the pharmacy counter ) to complete the transaction for myself, as I only used the front check out tills for my purchase that day.
> 1) Safeway ( grocery )
> 2) Safeway pharmacy
> 3) Shell
> 4) Children's place ( my sister did her shopping with my card
> 5) Staples - which i just completed over my lunch.
> 
> Nothing like cutting it close    but it's done.  I just didn't get to stop into a Rexall when we were in the big city...and with our crappy weather and roads, I wasn't driving 30 minutes to the next town to use a coupon.  So i'm crossing anything I can...that I the bonus for all 5.  This momma needs to convert all her Am to travel vouchers for either a destination wedding...or a graduation trip.



As a backup you could do the sign up for the surveys or the one for IGA. They are both free.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

isabellea said:


> As a backup you could do the sign up for the surveys or the one for IGA. They are both free.



I already do the surverys...and we don't have any IGA's here that do the AM.


----------



## hdrolfe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I already do the surverys...and we don't have any IGA's here that do the AM.



I don't think you need to have an IGA to sign up. It didn't ask for my address, or rather it was not required to sign up.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I already do the surverys...and we don't have any IGA's here that do the AM.


*Neither do i! It's simply signing up for the ability to use their on-line ordering. I just told myself there is no way to know if i won't decide to make a trip to Ottawa and then cross into Hull  I signed up with both of our cards and just left the address field blank*


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If you haven't already done so you have till midnight EST to take screen shots of any coupons/offers that you've used. The FAQs & Terms & conditions will still be accessible via the links in this post*

*Mega Miles FAQs & Terms & Conditions*


----------



## sablebomb

Pretty sure I got mine all done!

My card:
1.  4 Irving fill ups over 20L - all individual purchases posted but bonus miles not posted yet.
2.  Shell fill up over 25L- posted with bonus miles
3.  2 airmilesshops.ca (Amazon and Marks)- purchases posted but bonus miles not posted yet.
4.  Children's Place- purchase miles and bonus miles both posted.
5.  Sobeys Pharmacy $10.00 purchase- purchase miles and bonus miles posted.

DH's card:
1.  4 Irving fill ups over 20L- 3 purchases posted, one still to post but completed.
2.  Shell fill up over 25L- posted with bonus miles
3.  Children's place- purchase and bonus miles posted.
4.  Sobey's Pharmacy $10.00 purchase- purchase and bonus miles posted.
5.  Needs (sobey's express) $25.00 purchase- completed but waiting to be posted.  
Pretty sure I also did the two airmiles shops on his too but only one has posted so far.  I was a little nervous he wouldn't get his Irving ones done but he tells me he did.  

So, seeing this is the first time I've done this mega miles event, how long will it take for the big 1250 bonus miles to be posted?


----------



## Donald - my hero

sablebomb said:


> Pretty sure I got mine all done!
> 
> My card:
> 1.  4 Irving fill ups over 20L - all individual purchases posted but bonus miles not posted yet.
> 2.  Shell fill up over 25L- posted with bonus miles
> 3.  2 airmilesshops.ca (Amazon and Marks)- purchases posted but bonus miles not posted yet.
> 4.  Children's Place- purchase miles and bonus miles both posted.
> 5.  Sobeys Pharmacy $10.00 purchase- purchase miles and bonus miles posted.
> 
> DH's card:
> 1.  4 Irving fill ups over 20L- 3 purchases posted, one still to post but completed.
> 2.  Shell fill up over 25L- posted with bonus miles
> 3.  Children's place- purchase and bonus miles posted.
> 4.  Sobey's Pharmacy $10.00 purchase- purchase and bonus miles posted.
> 5.  Needs (sobey's express) $25.00 purchase- completed but waiting to be posted.
> Pretty sure I also did the two airmiles shops on his too but only one has posted so far.  I was a little nervous he wouldn't get his Irving ones done but he tells me he did.
> 
> So, seeing this is the first time I've done this mega miles event, how long will it take for the big 1250 bonus miles to be posted?


*Good for you! I'll be spending some time tomorrow updating this thread to give some timelines that we can follow but the "standard answer" to the question of when will the big bonus appear is "120 days from the end of the promotion" which in this case is August 10th  It won't take that long, but i will give some examples of the timelines from previous promos at some point tomorrow *


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's the timeline to watch for when your miles *should* appear & I've also added it to the first post. Once this thread is no longer active when you open it you will be taken to the first post.*

*Company line of when the miles should appear in your accounts are as follows. The miles will be deposited according to your preferred account on the DAY they are deposited so think carefully about what you have your account set to at all times!*

*the bonus miles will appear by is 120 days after end of promo : August 10th*
*Last date the bonus miles for any of the individual coupons to appear  is also 120 days : August 10th*
*Last date for any of the ON-LINE shopping miles to appear is only 75 days: June 26th*
*Last date for the 50 bonus miles from completing 2 online transactions is also 75 days : June 26th*
*Last date for the IGA sign up to post is 30 days : May 12th (this is still up in the air regarding those of us who do NOT live in Quebec)***ETA mine posted on May 7th and i live in Ontario*
*Historical timelines from previous promos:*

*Mega Miles in 2017 ran until May 31st the 120 mark for that was Sept 28th : first sighting of miles was July 13th, miles for the online shopping coupon around July 31st with some reporting as long as Aug 21st*
*Shop the Block 2017 ran until Dec 14th: first sighting of miles was Feb 3rd, many of us only got 1/2 and were told to wait til Feb 8th but online chat starting adding them around Feb 6th*
*Shop the Block 2016 ran until Dec 14th the 120 day mark for that was April 13**th BUT the site clearly said they would post by end of Feb. First sighting was Feb 3rd but a LOT of people got only 1/2 and it took till middle of MAY for some to get it straightened out *
*Mega Miles in 2015 was BRUTAL -- needed to use 5 coupons and bonus only went to the first 60,000 who completed the coupons the rest of us got varying amounts, we got (get this FIVE!)*


----------



## trish4bruce

Has anyone had the 1250 miles added to their account yet?  This is my first time participating in the Mega Miles so not sure how long it normally takes till you see them added.


----------



## Donald - my hero

trish4bruce said:


> Has anyone had the 1250 miles added to their account yet?  This is my first time participating in the Mega Miles so not sure how long it normally takes till you see them added.


*I have all the details regarding timelines added to the first post now. Based on previous promos the absolute earliest they will start posting to people's accounts will be the beginning of June -- company line is they will post by August 10th*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Beginning of June? Okay good to know. I want to switch DH's account back to Cash miles for those.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Beginning of June? Okay good to know. I want to switch DH's account back to Cash miles for those.


*According to my scanning of notes, the other threads and the weekly alert thread the earliest reports are at the 2 month mark so yup, June (fingers crossed)*


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Last date for the IGA sign up to post is 30 days : May 12th (this is still up in the air regarding those of us who do NOT live in Quebec)*



I just wanted to add to this.  I live in Ontario (just outside Toronto) and Air Miles posted this to my account dated May 7.  From "IGA - Mega Miles IGA.net" 10 bonus miles.

So hopefully everyone should get theirs!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The final bonus miles have started posting to people's accounts today. I've got the full amount on both accounts and that makes for a very happy duck! There are still some outstanding miles connected to the online shopping but the timeline for those hasn't been reached yet so I think I'll wait a bit to track them down.*


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *The final bonus miles have started posting to people's accounts today. I've got the full amount on both accounts and that makes for a very happy duck! There are still some outstanding miles connected to the online shopping but the timeline for those hasn't been reached yet so I think I'll wait a bit to track them down.*



Mine just posted!  Couldn't have been more than an hour ago, since I was just checking something on the site not more than that ago.

All the miles posted without any problems.  I'm amazed.


----------



## Aladora

Another happy Airmiler here! Now I’ll buy a bunch of Starbucks gift cards and have plenty for breakfasts and snacks at WDW in August!


----------



## bgula

Nothing for me yet on either account.


----------



## AngelDisney

Mine posted before the 100% dream preference kicks in at 3 am. I wonder about the outstanding 150 AM from the Sobeys GC offer. Does that have to wait for 90 days or 120 days to inquire?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Woot woot! Full amounts posted to both mine and DHs account!


----------



## hdrolfe

Just came to post this! Woot! Got all mine no problems in the amount. Phew.


----------



## caisland

Received 650 bonus miles yesterday!


----------



## Paradise18

caisland said:


> Received 650 bonus miles yesterday!


Me too.  I wonder what that is about. I came here to see if someone else received them to make sure it was legit.  Glad it is.  My MegaMiles bonus miles haven’t posted yet.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My account received the 1,250 mega miles bonus but my husband's did not.  



AngelDisney said:


> Mine posted before the 100% dream preference kicks in at 3 am. I wonder about the outstanding 150 AM from the Sobeys GC offer. Does that have to wait for 90 days or 120 days to inquire?



The letter I saw said the miles on the receipt were the Sobey's flyer air miles offer and that the mega miles would arrive later.  If that letter from Sobey's Head Office was correct, than I'm thinking we have to wait 120 days from when the MM promo ended.  All the other miles from the MM coupons did not show up on the receipts so what Sobey's said sounds like it could be correct.


----------



## pigletto

All miles posted on my account , as well as dd’s and dh’s!


----------



## ottawamom

Each of my accounts posted as well. Still waiting on the Sobeys/Urban Fresh bonus to work itself out or 120 days so I can follow up on it.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Nice to see my AM account jump up with the Mega bonus!  
Although it said compliments of Safeway, not Mega Miles.  Waiting for the next big promo.  It's been a pretty dry season for me!!  No shell GC's bonuses where I am.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I received 650. Should have received 1250. Went through this with the Shop the Block promo. Good thing I kept all of my receipts.


----------



## damo

I got mine.  Daughter got hers, SIL did not get any.


----------



## chris1212

Got the full 1250 miles this time!!  With Shop the Block had to question it first, then they awarded the rest.  Glad to not have to do that this time!


----------



## isabellea

Both DH and my account have the full 1250 AM posted.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Mine haven't posted....


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Don't panic yet if your miles haven't posted .. plenty of time for them to get everything pushed out. If you only received part of what you expected you should go ahead and contact them. If you received the big bonus but are still waiting on some of the individual offers the time line is still in place BUT you might have luck contacting them to chase it down. I had to wait the full 75 days to get all of my online miles posted for the StB promo <sigh>*


----------



## Gigi22

Got my 1250 miles yesterday!  Yeah!  Happy dancing now!


----------



## ebharris

I read about so many people missing miles that should have posted... and am kicking myself because I never keep track and wonder how many miles I’ve been missing out on! 

My mega miles did post though! On my card, my husband’s and my mom’s (I collected for her-I found this one easy)


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Yeah!!!!! my 1250 Mega Miles posted today!!!!!  Has anyone received the 150 AM we were to receive from Sobeys regarding the gift card offer? Also, to enquire with Air Miles, is it 120 days from the date of the transaction or 120 days from the end of the Mega Miles promotion?


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> Yeah!!!!! my 1250 Mega Miles posted today!!!!!  Has anyone received the 150 AM we were to receive from Sobeys regarding the gift card offer? Also, to enquire with Air Miles, is it 120 days from the date of the transaction or 120 days from the end of the Mega Miles promotion?



No.  As far as I know, no one here, on Facebook, or the Red Flag Deals air miles threads have received the extra 150 AM.

By the way, according to the letter the Manager showed me, the 150 AM on the Sobey's receipt was for the flyer offer.  The 150 mega miles were to be credited to people's accounts at a later date, as long as the MM coupon was scanned at the time of the gift card purchase.

Also, I believe it's 120 days from the end of the Mega Mile promo.  That's what I have in my notes anyways.  August 10th I believe (without looking at my notes).


----------



## FayeW

I received my 1250 miles on Thursday. I am very excited because as of now I have enough airmiles for $700 in travel certificates for our winter vacation! My goal is to have at least $1000. I am also excited to see that I only need about 75 more miles to reach Onyx status for the first time. I am looking forward to seeing what special events I can participate in.


----------



## Baby Ninja

momof2gr8kids said:


> Nice to see my AM account jump up with the Mega bonus!
> Although it said compliments of Safeway, not Mega Miles.  Waiting for the next big promo.  It's been a pretty dry season for me!!  No shell GC's bonuses where I am.



DH received his 1250, though mine states same as you. 650 compliments of Safeway.  Should I continue to wait and see if my 1250 will come?  I’ve never seen a posting for AM compliments of any retailer so I’m a bit suspicious. Plus I’m short 600 AM!  




FLVacationGirl said:


> I received 650. Should have received 1250. Went through this with the Shop the Block promo. Good thing I kept all of my receipts.



I did not keep my receipts though my AM account details 5 different retailers. 



Donald - my hero said:


> *Don't panic yet if your miles haven't posted .. plenty of time for them to get everything pushed out. If you only received part of what you expected you should go ahead and contact them. If you received the big bonus but are still waiting on some of the individual offers the time line is still in place BUT you might have luck contacting them to chase it down. I had to wait the full 75 days to get all of my online miles posted for the StB promo <sigh>*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Baby Ninja said:


> DH received his 1250, though mine states same as you. 650 compliments of Safeway.  Should I continue to wait and see if my 1250 will come?  I’ve never seen a posting for AM compliments of any retailer so I’m a bit suspicious. Plus I’m short 600 AM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not keep my receipts though my AM account details 5 different retailers.


*We've been seeing the miles post from various sponsor stores so don't worry about that part of the puzzle, it says Mega Miles so that's the important part!! Both of our accounts came from IGA and the ONLY thing I've ever done is the sign up for the account during this promo *

*You don't need to wait to contact AM now, there is no way that they will go back to your account at this point they figure you're done. HOWEVER, without any supporting receipts you might be hard pressed to follow up because they will want to know details of where/when & pre-tax totals of any transactions you completed, it also helps to know what the coupon was for so you can tell them exactly how many miles you are missing. This is a prime example of why you need to keep anything connected to Airmiles until you can reconcile your account. I'm not sure how you'll be able to track this down unless you have some other way of knowing when, where & how much you spent .. I can pull up my AMEX & Mastercard statements if need be, is that a possibility for you?*


----------



## kimbert

So I kept most of my receipts but not all (my partner did one or 2 of the shops, and well... didn't get the receipt)! However, on the second account we have (in his name) we managed 5 different sponsors, with no buffers. But we were given 650 instead of 1250, so I went to chat online, and pointed out that the account was given 5 mega miles individual promotions during the period, therefore we expected get the full 1250. Once the agent checked into all 5, we were credited the remaining 600.


----------



## Baby Ninja

Donald - my hero said:


> *We've been seeing the miles post from various sponsor stores so don't worry about that part of the puzzle, it says Mega Miles so that's the important part!! Both of our accounts came from IGA and the ONLY thing I've ever done is the sign up for the account during this promo *
> 
> *You don't need to wait to contact AM now, there is no way that they will go back to your account at this point they figure you're done. HOWEVER, without any supporting receipts you might be hard pressed to follow up because they will want to know details of where/when & pre-tax totals of any transactions you completed, it also helps to know what the coupon was for so you can tell them exactly how many miles you are missing. This is a prime example of why you need to keep anything connected to Airmiles until you can reconcile your account. I'm not sure how you'll be able to track this down unless you have some other way of knowing when, where & how much you spent .. I can pull up my AMEX & Mastercard statements if need be, is that a possibility for you?*




Lesson learned! And thankfully a successful online chat netted me my missing 600 miles. I knew when and where I shopped, which helped as I was asked. Next time I will hold my receipts!


----------

